# [GP] A Game of Politics



## Timothy (Aug 2, 2005)

This morning you all got a letter, adressed to you personally. The letter had the seal of the Dean of the academy, Herzal Brandt, on it.

Quickly you opened the letter and read the few sentences that were in it.

_Greetings, 

You have been chosen to take part in a new democratic project designed by our Prime Resident, Sepsar Ular. You are required to be at the High Towerroom 4 hours to midnight.

With the highest regards,

Dean Herzal Brandt._

The High Towerroom is a luxurous room with a big table in the middle. This table is mostly used for meetings of the very important at the academy.

OOC: You can introduce yourself and talk to the other characters, the action will start later.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 2, 2005)

Alessa smiled pensively as she put the letter down. She did not doubt that it was genuine, but the reasons were perplexing. Few members of House Serpens ever got anything for free, unless the gift was intended as snare to force loyalty or, more commonly, a trap. Her being selected for this new project, even if it was simply a burocratic waste of red tape, without even knowing about it beforehand, based on merit alone... Was simply impossible.
Someone had pulled the strings to get her the position, someone who knew her well enough to know that she could never resist an offer of power. Wether their interests coinsided with hers remained to be seen, but she did not intend to allow herself to be manipulated.

--

The High Towerroom of the Academy was all the more impressive for being empty, apart from a few scurrying guards and servants. Heels clicking loudly on the floor, raising echoes bounding from the marble, she makes her way to her seat. Sitting down she begins to wait.
Arriving first could have its advantages, if she could keep boredom at bay.


----------



## Rino (Aug 2, 2005)

Liem reads the lettre with great interest and gets a good smile on his face. then he must hurry to get to his work. the hours fly by this day thinking of the meeting in the high towerroom.

---

Liem is the second person walking in the room. he takes a look around  and notices a good looking woman in the room "Greeting m'lady, what brings you to this room? entertainment perhaps? or do you have a other reason?"


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 2, 2005)

As is his custom Julius is up before first light busy with his morning exercise routine, when he heard the knock at his door. hmm I wonder who this could be 

wiping the sweat from his brow, Julius walks over to the door bear chested, with sweat glistening on his toned muscles. Opening the door Julius is pleasantly surprised to see Anna, a young an attractive serving girl at his door. 

"Well what do we have here, a beautiful young lady knocking at my door. How forward of you" with that Julius reaches out and take Anna's right hand and gives it a courtly kiss.

Anna blushing noticeably, managers to stammer, "A a message has arrived for you milord"

"how curious" taking the message from Anna Julius barely notices as Anna makes a hasty retreat.

A project! I hope this doesn't keep me away from active duty for too long, raising an eyebrow at the appointed meeting time, Julius get ready for the busy day ahead of him.

~~~~
Julius arrives at the High Tower room twenty minutes before the appointed time, and is somewhat surprised to notice that someone has beaten him to the room.

Seeing the beautiful woman, Julius goes over to meet her. Sketching a courtly bow in his gleaming armour.

"Greetings milady I'm Julius Forte, whom do I have the pleasure of meeting" 

Once the introduction is made Julius surveys the room, taking off his helm and ensuring his longsword doesn't get tangled Julius takes a seat next to Alessa and strikes up a conversation with her.

"So Alessa tell me about yourself."


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 3, 2005)

With the Dean's letter in his pocket and oak staff in his hand, Seguith pushes open the door ten minutes early and walks in, unsurpised to see that other members of this 'democratic project' have arrived in advance as well. Seemingly unaffected by the attractive woman-unlike the other representatives-he takes a seat on the opposite side of the table from the three and sets down his staff within reach of his chair. While he hardly expected danger at a meeting such as this, it wouldn't do to let his guard down completely.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 3, 2005)

Rino said:
			
		

> Liem is the second person walking in the room. he takes a look around and notices a good looking woman in the room "Greeting m'lady, what brings you to this room? entertainment perhaps? or do you have a other reason?"




Alessa looks up, a devastating smile on her lips, and answers, "Entertainment? No, I'm afraid I'm not here to amuse you. You on the other hand seem quite laughable. Are you not aware of the purpose of this meeting, or did you simply intend to insult me on our first encounter? Either way marks you as a fool, though granted quite entertaining as such." While she speaks she looks at him with a warm sparkle of humour in her eyes, leaving him, perhaps, not entirely sure of the true meaning of her words.
"I am the lady Alessa Siladre and, at the very least, your peer."


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 3, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Once the introduction is made Julius surveys the room, taking off his helm and ensuring his longsword doesn't get tangled Julius takes a seat next to Alessa and strikes up a conversation with her.
> 
> "So Alessa tell me about yourself."




Smiling warmly, and quite insincerely, at him, she answers, "There truly isn't much I can tell you. Daughter of a noble family, graduate of the academy, student of music, politics and law. My favorite pastimes include the theater, opera, and pretty young knights in shining armour."
She laughs brightly (but not loudly) at his expression, "I am here, as I presume are you, to serve our brave new democracy. To help, in what little way I can, making sure that the country is being run the way it should be."


----------



## Rino (Aug 3, 2005)

Liem says to Alessa: "my mane is Liem. you, my daire, are entertainment for the eyes, but i'm aware of the importance of this meeting. but do we always have to be this serious around here? cant we losen up a bit."

Liem walks to the other side of the table and introduces him self to the man with the oak staff: " good evening sir, my name is Liem Halor. who do i have the pleasure meeting in this High Towerroom?"


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 3, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Smiling warmly, and quite insincerely, at him, she answers, "There truly isn't much I can tell you. Daughter of a noble family, graduate of the academy, student of music, politics and law. My favorite pastimes include the theater, opera, and pretty young knights in shining armour."
> She laughs brightly (but not loudly) at his expression, "I am here, as I presume are you, to serve our brave new democracy. To help, in what little way I can, making sure that the country is being run the way it should be."



"You forgot to mention the fact that you have trust issues, and are prone to insult and alienate others who try to make your acquaintance" without another parting word, Julius stands up and goes over to the meet the two men on the other side of the room

Smiling warmly in greeting "Greetings, I'm Julius Forte, whom do I have the pleasure of meeting today"

Pointing to Alessa "Be careful of the icequeen, she's liable to freeze your nuts off" Julius laughs heartily at his little joke.


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 3, 2005)

Fighting the urge to vomit at Liem's clumsy come-on, the mage rolls his eyes and turns to address the man, if you could call him that, speaking to him. "Gentlemen, I am Seguith Naram, junior mage of House Monoceros, formerly of House Taurus." _And the pleasure is all yours, I'm certain,_ he concludes inwardly as he sits back in his chair and smiles blandly. "Which Houses do you represent here?"


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 3, 2005)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> Fighting the urge to vomit at Liem's clumsy come-on, the mage rolls his eyes and turns to address the man, if you could call him that, speaking to him. "Gentlemen, I am Seguith Naram, junior mage of House Monoceros, formerly of House Taurus." _And the pleasure is all yours, I'm certain,_ he concludes inwardly as he sits back in his chair and smiles blandly. "Which Houses do you represent here?"



"I have heard of you Seguith" _the traitor, Julius mentally adds the title._ "I'm surprised how quickly you have forgotten the name Forte, Seguith.  Nevermind *I* represent House Taurus"

Turning to Liem, Julius extends his hand "Well met, I'm Julius Forte".


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 3, 2005)

"Forgotten? You presume too much. I've never found the Forte family worthy of my attentions. I prefer to study those of better reputation-the skeletons in their closets are far more interesting than you," he says, a real smile pulling gently at the corners of his mouth as he sits back.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 3, 2005)

OOC: Wow, I  like what I'm reading, I'm really enjoying this allready...

Please, continue!


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 3, 2005)

Rino said:
			
		

> Liem says to Alessa: "my mane is Liem. you, my daire, are entertainment for the eyes, but i'm aware of the importance of this meeting. but do we always have to be this serious around here? cant we losen up a bit."




"Indeed." She smiles warmly, "Please accept my apologies for mocking your advances. You really seem quite charming," _somewhat like a puppy begging for a treat._
"Let us forget this unpleasantness, and move forwards. I'm always interested in  hearing the latest gossip from House Leo."


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 3, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> "You forgot to mention the fact that you have trust issues, and are prone to insult and alienate others who try to make your acquaintance" without another parting word, Julius stands up and goes over to the meet the two men on the other side of the room
> 
> ---
> 
> Pointing to Alessa "Be careful of the icequeen, she's liable to freeze your nuts off" Julius laughs heartily at his little joke.




"You really expect any of us to simply trust each others without reservations? How delightfully naive."

---

She sneers slightly at his crude remark, wondering why House Taurus would send such a buffoon. _They were never much for subtlety, or tact, but even the House of Bull should be able to do better than this._


----------



## Rino (Aug 3, 2005)

Liem says to Seguith: "I come here on the behalf of the house of Leo"

to Julius: "the name is Liem Halor"


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 3, 2005)

Rino said:
			
		

> Liem says to Seguith: "I come here on the behalf of the house of Leo"
> 
> to Julius: "the name is Liem Halor"



With a warm grin Julius shakes Liem's hand "At last someone who can introduce himself, without trying to insult me in the same breath" Julius looks from Seguith to Alessa, then back to Liem

"So do you have any idea what this new project could be"


----------



## Rino (Aug 3, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> "So do you have any idea what this new project could be"




"I have absolutely no idea what so ever. I hope an think is has something to do with getting the houses closer together. That will create more rest in the economy and therefor will the power of Farnesse grow. But that is just what I'm thinking." Liem takes a see next to Julius and listens to what Julius has to say


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 3, 2005)

Rino said:
			
		

> "I have absolutely no idea what so ever. I hope an think is has something to do with getting the houses closer together. That will create more rest in the economy and therefor will the power of Farnesse grow. But that is just what I'm thinking." Liem takes a see next to Julius and listens to what Julius has to say



"Well I guess we'll find out when the Dean arrives, but I have a feeling that your guess is pretty close to the mark"

Looking over Liem with a thoughtful air "You've had some training as I warrior haven't you?  I can see it in the way you carry yourself"

Leaning close to whisper to Liem "I don't know about you, but after 5 minutes of being in this room with these _politicians_" a look of distaste crosses Julius' face "I much prefer the battlefield, at least then you know who your enemies are" smiling at Liem his face suddenly drops as a thought occurs to him.

"Your not a politician too are you?"

mutters to himself "Damn it, I hope they don't expect me to become a politican too"


----------



## Rino (Aug 4, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> "Your not a politician too are you?"




"I must disapoint you. My current job is a small one at one of the smaller villages nearby, just to gain more experience in the political system here in Farnesse. But I must say politics IS a battleground, you never know what the opposition, the enemy, has comming your way. But never go armed to a meeting, it scares people." 
Points at Julius's armor "Just like you are doing with the shining armor and it is not a good way to impress the lady"


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 4, 2005)

"If you think this is another useless political assembly, you clearly aren't thinking enough," the wizard interjects, irritated at the two chatting over him. "It's obvious that the Prime Resident wouldn't spread more power to the lesser Houses without a benefit-namely, doing distasteful tasks for him. Based on the apparent skills of this group, our duties include action as well as words."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 4, 2005)

Rino said:
			
		

> "I must disapoint you. My current job is a small one at one of the smaller villages nearby, just to gain more experience in the political system here in Farnesse. But I must say politics IS a battleground, you never know what the opposition, the enemy, has comming your way. But never go armed to a meeting, it scares people."
> Points at Julius's armor "Just like you are doing with the shining armor and it is not a good way to impress the lady"



"No offense intended Liem, as you can probably tell I'm more used to the battleground of warfare and not the battleground of politics"

At Liems comments regarding armaments Julius looks down at his weaponry and armour "Perhaps you have a good point" after appraising Liem for a seconds Julius begins to smile "Perhaps you could give me tips on how to be more circumspect with my armaments" looks pointedly at the Cane and Liems clothing 

"Anyway I guess I could dispense with the armour, but I'll be keeping the sword, I am a Major in the Lion's teeth afterall"


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 4, 2005)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> "If you think this is another useless political assembly, you clearly aren't thinking enough," the wizard interjects, irritated at the two chatting over him. "It's obvious that the Prime Resident wouldn't spread more power to the lesser Houses without a benefit-namely, doing distasteful tasks for him. Based on the apparent skills of this group, our duties include action as well as words."



Turning at the wizards sharp comments and giving him a disdainful look "If we had wanted to include you in our conversation, we would have asked you. Therefore kindly keep your opnions to yourself"  turning back to Liem "Are politicains normally this rude to each other, or do I bring out the worst in people" grins at Liem.


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 4, 2005)

"You might _kindly_ move your dialogue away from me, then," replies Seguith. "But if you're so disinclined to do so, I'll take my opinions elsewhere." The mage stands up, picks up his staff, and leaves the pair to their conversation. Walking around the circumference of the table, he seats himself next to the lady. "Neither of us can even take a seat without being pestered by fools, it seems," the wizard remarks. "Not a very promising commencement of this assembly, is it?"


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 4, 2005)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> "You might _kindly_ move your dialogue away from me, then," replies Seguith. "But if you're so disinclined to do so, I'll take my opinions elsewhere." The mage stands up, picks up his staff, and leaves the pair to their conversation. Walking around the circumference of the table, he seats himself next to the lady. "Neither of us can even take a seat without being pestered by fools, it seems," the wizard remarks. "Not a very promising commencement of this assembly, is it?"




"Doubtless they will come in handy, one way or the other." _Fools make the best friends. _"I suspect your prediction about our task is correct, though I doubt the assembly would place us in any greater degree of risk. Losing us would be politically unfortunate, at least as far as the government is concerned. Now, if one would want to undermine the government, on the other hand... Yes, doubtless they will cone in handy." she smiles.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 4, 2005)

*Eimhin Quinn, House of Corona Austrina*

Eimhin Quinn arrives at the High Towerroom, slipping in quietly and taking a seat at the table amid the current banter being talked about.  Eimhin sits erect and tries to follow the flow of the conversation, politely eying each speaker.  

“Ms. Siladre I think that you are very astute to what is happening here.  I doubt we have been called in for treacherous reasons.  However, considering the late hour, I might be led to assume this meeting is of a secretive matter.  For I noticed the streets are not very crowded at this hour.  And allow me to introduce myself, Eimhin Quinn, House of Corona Austrina.”


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 4, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Eimhin Quinn arrives at the High Towerroom, slipping in quietly and taking a seat at the table amid the current banter being talked about. Eimhin sits erect and tries to follow the flow of the conversation, politely eying each speaker.
> 
> “Ms. Siladre I think that you are very astute to what is happening here. I doubt we have been called in for treacherous reasons. However, considering the late hour, I might be led to assume this meeting is of a secretive matter. For I noticed the streets are not very crowded at this hour. And allow me to introduce myself, Eimhin Quinn, House of Corona Austrina.”




Alessa greets him politely "The matter was secret even from me before this morning. I admit I was more than a little surprised at getting the appointment. Advancement is not usually so easy in House Serpens. But no, I doubt that the Dean wishes us any immediate harm, though I cannot say I fully trust his political intentions. Above all the Democracy must be protected, don't you agree?"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 4, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Alessa greets him politely "The matter was secret even from me before this morning. I admit I was more than a little surprised at getting the appointment. Advancement is not usually so easy in House Serpens. But no, I doubt that the Dean wishes us any immediate harm, though I cannot say I fully trust his political intentions. Above all the Democracy must be protected, don't you agree?"




With hands flat on the table, the left hand on the top of the right, Eimhin continues in a polite respectful tone, “Ms. Siladre I believe your thoughts coincide very much with my thoughts.   Democracy in this land of ours is a noble endeavor and something I will always support.  So to answer your question, yes I support the claim that Democracy must be protected.”


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 4, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> With hands flat on the table, the left hand on the top of the right, Eimhin continues in a polite respectful tone, “Ms. Siladre I believe your thoughts coincide very much with my thoughts. Democracy in this land of ours is a noble endeavor and something I will always support. So to answer your question, yes I support the claim that Democracy must be protected.”




"And yet the current order is hardly in a state of balance. No tier of society is very satisfied with the compromise that ended the revolution. I suspect we must prepare for another shift in the political paradigm. A violent backlash by conservative forces is growing increasingly likely."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 4, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> "And yet the current order is hardly in a state of balance. No tier of society is very satisfied with the compromise that ended the revolution. I suspect we must prepare for another shift in the political paradigm. A violent backlash by conservative forces is growing increasingly likely."





"Violent backlash?  By whom and by what means?"


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 4, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> "And yet the current order is hardly in a state of balance. No tier of society is very satisfied with the compromise that ended the revolution. I suspect we must prepare for another shift in the political paradigm. A violent backlash by conservative forces is growing increasingly likely."



"And you think me naive, no political system will ever satisfy every tier of society"

Meeting eyecontact with the others "Only time will tell how successful this little 'social experiment' will be, personally I have my doubts."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 4, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> "Violent backlash? By whom and by what means?"



"Don't pay to much head to the words of House Serpens, the Ice Queen is prone to see a dagger behind ever smile" 

Smiles charmingly at Alessa "Perhaps for good reason"


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 4, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> "Violent backlash? By whom and by what means?"






			
				Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> "Don't pay to much head to the words of House Serpens, the Ice Queen is prone to see a dagger behind ever smile"
> 
> Smiles charmingly at Alessa "Perhaps for good reason"




Alessa ignores the rude interruption and smiles at the representative from Corona Austrina, "Perhaps," she answers, "by the very House that lost most of their power because of the democratic revolution and whose representative threatened my life this very moment. They have ruled this nation for centuries, of course they would do anything in their power to restore their lost glory. Violence has always been their preferred method."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 4, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Alessa ignores the rude interruption and smiles at the representative from Corona Austrina, "Perhaps," she answers, "by the very House that lost most of their power because of the democratic revolution and whose representative threatened my life this very moment. They have ruled this nation for centuries, of course they would do anything in their power to restore their lost glory. Violence has always been their preferred method."



"Come now lady Alessa, you're amongst friends here" smiles in a friendly fashion at Alessa "I think you've misunderstood the meaning of my previous comments"

"In regards to House Taurus seeking a return to the old ways, you also are mistaken.  House Taurus wholeheartedly accepts and supports the current political structure, I think we can all agree that the previous regime, was a tad excessive."

Leans over and whispers to Liem "Perhaps dabbling in politics isn't so bad afterall"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 4, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> "And you think me naive, no political system will ever satisfy every tier of society"
> 
> Meeting eyecontact with the others "Only time will tell how successful this little 'social experiment' will be, personally I have my doubts."




"Democracy is no social experiment.  It is no passing fad either, it is a philosophy that shows the intellectual and cultural advancement of our society.  As for being paranoid, ...meh.  Nothing wrong with being cautious if time allows you."


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 4, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> "Come now lady Alessa, you're amongst friends here" smiles in a friendly fashion at Alessa "I think you've misunderstood the meaning of my previous comments"
> 
> "In regards to House Taurus seeking a return to the old ways, you also are mistaken. House Taurus wholeheartedly accepts and supports the current political structure, I think we can all agree that the previous regime, was a tad excessive."




"A tad." Silessa smiles widely, just barely keeping herself from laughing. "But really, I think this banter has gone on long enough. I think we've both taken the measure of each others, and I for one am as impressed as I am amused. I did not expect that from House Taurus.
Perhaps some day we will need to trust that the daggers behind our smiles is not intended for each others backs. This has been a pleasant waste of time, but perhaps we should stop before we make true enemies today."

ooc: Diplomacy +25


----------



## Rino (Aug 4, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Leans over and whispers to Liem "Perhaps dabbling in politics isn't so bad afterall"




Liem whipers back: "as long as no daggers or other weapons are being used, i rather hate it when this ends up in a massacre."


----------



## Timothy (Aug 4, 2005)

As Alessa's statement hangs in the air, everybody falls silent. after a couple of seconds, the door opens and a figure that all of you know enters the room.

A fine suggestion Alessa, it would be a shame if you started killing each other on the first day that you meet eachother.

The figure, who is, offcourse, the Dean, walks to the table and sits down at a side of the round table that seemed just like any other side but suddenly feels like the head of the round table. Around the table are nine other chairs.

The Dean quietly waits untill everybody get's the hint and sits down.
_A shame they didn't all turn up, but the night is still young_

You are probably wondering why you are all here...

Well, you are all here because I picked you to be here. Let it be clear that nobody got here because somebody they know told me something. 
I know all students think I only read my books and do my research, but I do keep track of certain things, some of those things are promising students.

The dean goes silent for a while, but nobody dares to speak

Now, your purpose here is still unclear for all of you, let me explain.

Our exalted ruler, The Prime Resident, has asked me to assemble a committee that will investigate some problems that need to be looked into. He has assured me that will get asignments that he only trusts to the best of the best.

Before I explain the first assignment Sepsar has for you, I'd like you to choose a leader within your own ranks. A chairman, so you will. This chairman will be the spokesperson of the committee. He is the one that will speak on behalf of the party when official situations arise. He is the one that can ask for favors or goods on behalf of the committee and he is the one that will have an extra vote if the committee takes a vote.

After saying this, he smiles at Alessa

And with he, I mean men or women, offcourse.

I will now retire to get the final details for your first assignment, when I return I expect that you are all ready to take a vote who will be chairman.

after saying that he stands up and leaves, leaving you in silence...

The door slams shut.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 4, 2005)

OOC: Nepthys, no intraparty skill chacks unless it's unavoidable.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 4, 2005)

ooc: Us? Elect our own leader?  

--

"Well, does anyone feel capable? The person in question should certainly be an able negotiator, but aside from that I know none of you well enough to make a qualified decision. You, most likely, feel the same way." Alessa looks around the room at each of the members of the committe. 
"So, perhaps we should select a temporary chairman and hold another election after our first assignment has been completed? Then, when we know each other better, we should be able to select a permanent leader for the committe. Would that be a satisfactory arrangement for us all?"


----------



## Rino (Aug 5, 2005)

"I would think that is a good agreement. someone with flare, and the right tongue will be a good chairman. Are there any takers for the first job? I am NOT going to be chairman, I don’t have the skill for that it takes to be the chairman. I’m better at following orders and giving suggestions to us all then leading this comitee." 

Has a look around to see who he finds capable of leading

“Alessa would it be a good idea that you be our first chairman, or should I say chairwoman? 

To all “Any objections to this?”


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 5, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> ooc: Us? Elect our own leader?
> 
> --
> 
> ...



"Well from the brief interactions I've had with most of you, I feel that the most qualified person would be Liem, that's where my vote is going"


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 5, 2005)

Rino said:
			
		

> "I would think that is a good agreement. someone with flare, and the right tongue will be a good chairman. Are there any takers for the first job? I am NOT going to be chairman, I don’t have the skill for that it takes to be the chairman. I’m better at following orders and giving suggestions to us all then leading this comitee."
> 
> Has a look around to see who he finds capable of leading
> 
> ...



"You want to nominate her" Julius says in obvious irritation

"From what I've seen tonight Alessa is fine until someone tries to  greets her, then she becomes a walking talking casterating nightmare"

taking a calming breath "Obviously I wouldn't be any good either, you on the other hand would make a fine Chairman"


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 5, 2005)

"Alessa has proposed an acceptable solution, and has yet refrained from damaging anything but your ego. If you've a better idea than hers, do be so kind as to share it. If not, I will place my vote on Alessa with Liem's," the wizard says decisively.


----------



## Rino (Aug 5, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> "Obviously I wouldn't be any good either, you on the other hand would make a fine Chairman"




Turns to julius "tell me my friend, why would i make such a good chairman? is it my my speech or just my overall looks to control the crowds? if i am being nominated by all the other then it is fine by me"



			
				Ringmereth said:
			
		

> I will place my vote on Alessa with Liem's




to Seguith: "i'm not placing my vote, i'm suggesting"

turns back to the others "what your your thought on this? we should make the decision as a team. c'mon speak your thought out loud."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 5, 2005)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> "Alessa has proposed an acceptable solution, and has yet refrained from damaging anything but your ego. If you've a better idea than hers, do be so kind as to share it. If not, I will place my vote on Alessa with Liem's," the wizard says decisively.



"I agree that the suggestion is a good one, but I don't agree that Alessa is the best candidate for chairman."

looking at Liem "I think you'd be a good chairman, as you seem to be a good mediator, you also don't take offense when others introduce themselves to you, and so far you're the only person here who hasn't said any disparaging remark to anyone else."

looking around the table "As I said before, my vote is with Liem"


----------



## James Heard (Aug 5, 2005)

"I'm sorry I'm late, many apologies to you sir Dean. There was an overturned cart that held up my coachman, so I had to walk some blocks the rest of the way."

The man who enters is incredibly handsome in an exotic sort of way, wearing a dashing cut of stylish charcoal black with a distinctively Velan-blue cravat pin holding that kerchief close to his neck. His eyes pass over the group with an open, friendly manner smiling and nodding at everyone in turn. Though his hair is as blonde as anyone native to Farnese, the almond hue of his perfect skin and the slight tilt of his eyes betrays a more complex lineage.

"I'm here to represent House Vela, and good day to each of you. My name is Urgas, Urgas Alem, but I don't stand much upon formalities really. What is this order of business we're squabbling about already?" he asks with an amused-looking smile.

He sweeps off his hat and uses it to knock some of the dust from the road off of his fine linens and listens to the answers, nodding thoughtfully.

"Oh, a spokesman. Yes, of course. We shall need something like, shouldn't we?"

"If it's all the same to you all that have had more time to meet with each other already, I'd like to have some consideration for the position if there's some sort of disagreement. We Velans are well known for things other than our coin after all, and I've spent no mean amount of time in front of people representing them like a poorly paid barrister myself. Or not - Like I've mentioned, you all seem to have formed opinions of each other if I read yea aright. If there's some trustworthy champion already announced then I'll simply offer my services to them?"

"Despite our different backgrounds I can already tell that we're all going to be the best of allies," he concludes, nodding sincerely.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 5, 2005)

Can be seen visably counting bodies and chairs.  "It appears that we are still short.  I realize the nominatin list is full and filled with very fine individuals, but let us not be hasty.  I would like to see if we can have a full house.  After all who ever gets elected will probably upset someone so let us keep hurt feeling to a minium and bruised egos in check.  I for one would like to here from everyone who wants to be a spokesman.  Please tell us why we should all vote for you.  If you are long winded enough maybe our missing person will appear.  ha ha ha ha.....So who shall be first?"



OOC: I will be offline till Monday.  If you all vote before than I will accept what you all vote.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 5, 2005)

OOC: Rick's right, because so many people are leaving for the weekend, voting will probably start sunday or monday. I'll keep interesting untill then.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 5, 2005)

Rino said:
			
		

> “Alessa would it be a good idea that you be our first chairman, or should I say chairwoman?
> 
> To all “Any objections to this?”




Alessa looks, slightly surprised, at Liem, "Thank you for your faith in me. I would be honoured to accept the responsibility. Though I do not know the nature of our task I will do my best to ensure our success."




			
				Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> "You want to nominate her" Julius says in obvious irritation
> 
> "From what I've seen tonight Alessa is fine until someone tries to greets her, then she becomes a walking talking casterating nightmare"
> 
> taking a calming breath "Obviously I wouldn't be any good either, you on the other hand would make a fine Chairman"




Alessa smiles mockingly at the Taurus, "Come now, my Lord, we are all friends here. I do understand you fear for your frail little mandom, but I assure you I will keep myself at a safe distance at all times."




			
				Ringmereth said:
			
		

> "Alessa has proposed an acceptable solution, and has yet refrained from damaging anything but your ego. If you've a better idea than hers, do be so kind as to share it. If not, I will place my vote on Alessa with Liem's," the wizard says decisively.




She smiles again, warmly this time, and gives Seguith a measured nod. "I thank you, too, for your confidence. I believe we would be able to work well together under your leadership as well, but for now I must add my vote to yours. And," she smiles at Liem, "to your suggestion."


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 5, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> "I'm sorry I'm late, many apologies to you sir Dean. There was an overturned cart that held up my coachman, so I had to walk some blocks the rest of the way."
> 
> The man who enters is incredibly handsome in an exotic sort of way, wearing a dashing cut of stylish charcoal black with a distinctively Velan-blue cravat pin holding that kerchief close to his neck. His eyes pass over the group with an open, friendly manner smiling and nodding at everyone in turn. Though his hair is as blonde as anyone native to Farnese, the almond hue of his perfect skin and the slight tilt of his eyes betrays a more complex lineage.
> 
> ...




Alessa looks at the new arrival, momentarily stunned by his beautiful appearance and oily manners. Inwardly shaking herself she's reminded why she's there. _Oh, this one is dangerous. I if those looks could kill I'm sure the death would be exquisit. I could drown in those eyes, gasping of pleasure as I'm gasping for breath. Pity I cannot afford to indulge myself._

"I am sure you would be competent," She replies in a perfectly polite and polished tone, "Confident at the very least. And though you are late the issue is still undecided. You should be aware, though, that the person we are currently selecting will only lead for a short time, until our first assignment has been completed. After that we will hold another election for a permanent leader of the committe."


----------



## James Heard (Aug 5, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> "I am sure you would be competent," She replies in a perfectly polite and polished tone, "Confident at the very least. And though you are late the issue is still undecided. You should be aware, though, that the person we are currently selecting will only lead for a short time, until our first assignment has been completed. After that we will hold another election for a permanent leader of the committe."




He nods pleasantly in agreement.

"Of course! And," he adds conspiratorily, "Don't be confusing this face I put on with confidence either! " he laughs.

"I'm just tossing my gloves into the ring because I'm worried that everyone will fall upon each other with daggers drawn if _someone_ doesn't step forward that people can compromise on. We need to all be able to work together if we're going to be able to succeed at our tasks, and everyone should know that I've been promised a bed in the gutters if we fail" he says with the air of a joke.

"But seriously, all kidding aside, ego has nothing to do with it. I just noticed some of the other people that seem to be put forth don't seem to keen upon it, and decided to show some mercy. I might not be the wisest among you or the most comely," he says to everyone," but I've got little nervousness about presenting reports to people in public." he says sheepishly.

"And that's what the position is about mainly, correct? Writing reports and giving briefings before the peers of the Committee? I'm sure that everyone here would perform as gracefully in that as in any other endeavor that they strive for, but if I could lay my neck in the noose to spare any of you then why should I not? After all, I'm certain that it's no less than I will come to expect of any of you to do for me in the coming weeks."


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 5, 2005)

"Ah, but you do not have to make such a heroic sacrifice, merely to spare us a little debate. Castration fears aside," she smiles in Julius' direction, "the situation is really quite pleasant. 
I'm sure it will not come to violence, and if it does the outcome is hardly in question. It wouldn't serve the interests of any of us, and since we all all more or less rational I doubt this will come to bloodshed."

"As for my personal merits," she shrugs, "I have a solid education in politics and law as well as sustantial practical experience. I also, perhaps most importantly, enjoy it immensely. As boring and meaningless as it might seem to you I find it a worthwhile use of my time. I would consider the position an honour, not a sacrifice."


----------



## James Heard (Aug 5, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> "Ah, but you do not have to make such a heroic sacrifice, merely to spare us a little debate. Castration fears aside," she smiles in Julius' direction, "the situation is really quite pleasant.
> I'm sure it will not come to violence, and if it does the outcome is hardly in question. It wouldn't serve the interests of any of us, and since we all all more or less rational I doubt this will come to bloodshed."
> 
> "As for my personal merits," she shrugs, "I have a solid education in politics and law as well as sustantial practical experience. I also, perhaps most importantly, enjoy it immensely. As boring and meaningless as it might seem to you I find it a worthwhile use of my time. I would consider the position an honour, not a sacrifice."




"You misunderstand me. I have no doubts of anyone's abilities, honor, or the position's value - I'm merely noting that the debate as I come upon it seems to be of a competitive nature not particularly in your favor or liking. So while you'd definitely be a most attractive choice, if I understand you aright partially your own concerns stave from some conflict with the others. I cannot aid in that conflict, nor can I hope to convince you how much each of you personally mean to me on such short notice. I can, however, present myself as a median choice - a choice that might not suit everyone imperfectly but that I assure you shall neglect no one's voice or concerns."

"I'm certain that everyone present has a top notch education and is the absolute best example of their respective Houses has to offer, except perhaps myself -" he says self-depreciatingly. " If you must know, I think they chose me just because I was born with a prettier face than a sly tongue or greased palm. Who knows?"

"I pray thee then, do not look upon my presentation of myself as a confrontation but as a proposal of alliance - an alliance between the whole of us, that we can work to achieve our goals without the castration of our principles or failing because we acted as a Committee of individuals and not siblings united in the spirit of a common family. We can afford to have our differences, ladies and gentlemen; we cannot afford to let our purposes by sidelined by our failure to recognize the virtues in each other than we see in ourselves."


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 5, 2005)

Rolling his eyes at the long-winded exchange between Alessa and Urgas, Seguith speaks up. "While I would be willing to act as a temporary or permanant chairman, both of you are clearly worthy of filling the position. I will promise little regarding my leadership; I will not pledge to fairly represent every interest or viewpoint. I will only guarantee that my considerable knowledge will be put to use. In any case, who is selected for the temporary position is of little consequence," the wizard says, pausing for a moment before turning to the newcomer. "I would, however, like to know who you are, Mr. Alem. You have told us much of what you are not, but very little about what you _are_. Despite your humble demeanor, we're all perfectly aware that this is an elite gathering. Might you enlighten us in regard to the skills and abilities you bring to this table?"


----------



## James Heard (Aug 6, 2005)

"Me? I'm just a humble servant of our great nation - the same as I assume the rest of you are. There's not much to tell really, beyond that." He pauses, "It's good that you're willing to work though, sir - I imagine that all of our talents shall be tested."


----------



## Rino (Aug 6, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> " I imagine that all of our talents shall be tested."




"i'm quite sure that will be done. but i still dont have any idea about the assignements we are going to get. the dean was very brief, and looked to me like he was in a hurry. but first thinks first: who is going to be the first one as chairman? it seems that i already got one vote in the matter. and Alessa and Urgas, you are also going for this position?"


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 6, 2005)

"A _humble_ servant, indeed, but in what manner do you serve?" inquires the wizard with a trace of exasperation. "You predict that all of our talents shall be put to the test, and undoubtedly you are correct. What, then, are your talents?" Seguith asks.


----------



## James Heard (Aug 6, 2005)

"I'm not sure I've earned your tone, but I'll answer you still. I'm a businessman. I don't own a shop currently, nor do I peddle any specific sort of wares. I bring people together who need each other's services for a price, make my services available to those who need negotiations to go more smoothly, gather information on products to see what price they should fetch, and basically make other people's businesses run smoothly."

"And what skills do you possess besides eye-rolling and bad manners? Is that what they teach you at the children's tables of House Monoceros?"


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 6, 2005)

OOC: Argh, I spent 15 minutes making a perfect response to that... and then you edit it down. Oh well.

"I am well-versed in many aspects of arcane spellcasting, as one would expect of a representative of Monoceros. In addition, I bring an extensive knowledge of the city and it's notables and power structure, as well as some expertise in the study of history and religions, fluency in several tongues, and training in leadership and buisness," the wizard replies.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 6, 2005)

Jumping to his feet and yelling in his best battlefield voice "Enough!" scans the room making eye contact with each person in turn.

Taking a calming breath and his seat "I grow tired of this endless debate, enough has been said already"

"Let us go around the room and each state our choice, whomever has the most votes win the position"

"As stated before I vote for Liem."

mutters under his breath "Damn politics"


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 6, 2005)

Alessa raises an eyebrow and smiles at Julius, "Now, now, mind your manners, those of us who were not raised in the gutter might take offense to your tone."

Looking around the room, "But really, he is quite right. Further debate won't resolve anything right now. Let us just vote. As I've stated before, I vote for myself, and pledge to devote myself fully to this endeavor."


----------



## Timothy (Aug 6, 2005)

OOC: Ok, there are 4 players absent for the weekend, but since only one of those has already been introduced IC, We'll begin the vote today. If the outcome is equal, we will wait until the others have returned/been introduced (or Monday evening, whichever comes sooner) for the total score, if the outcome is clear, we'll proceed to the first assignment and we'll meet the others there.

IC:

Once again, the Dean's timing is impeccable, almost as if he knows when he needs to enter. He walks in with a scribe behind him, carrying papers. Once the dean has entered he takes his seat and patiently waits for everyone to sit down quietly. He nods to Urgas to acknowledge his arrival and starts to speak.

I hope you all had time to say your say, so that you can take a vote on who will be your chairman.

First let me tell you that after you have voted and I have explained your assignment, the chairman will be given 5000 Golden Stars (GP) to buy extra goods and services on behalf of the committee. Secondly, let me note some rules about this particular vote. The vote will blind, meaning you all put the name of the person you want on a piece of paper and then give it to me. The second rule is that you are not allowed to vote for yourself, you’ll have to give your trust to someone else.

Tomas here will give you a paper each. 

The scribe moves forward and gives everybody at the table a piece of paper. He puts 6 quills and a vial of ink on the table as well. After that he returns to his spot at the door with quite a lot of paper and letters left.

OOC: Write your choice for chairman in a spoilerblock, or e-mail it to me.

Spoiler for Emhein, Alesse and Liem, who succeeded at a spot check:
[sblock]You notices the scribe is carrying some papers that look like official reports and 9 letters, each with the signet of one of the houses.[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 6, 2005)

Alessa accepts the quill and the paper with an imperceptible nod towards the scribe, writes a name in an elegant feminine hand on the paper and folds it before returning it to the scribe.

Spoiler below:



Spoiler



Seguith Naram of House Monoceros

ooc: did you get my e-mail?


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 6, 2005)

Seguith nods and takes the quill and paper. He thinks for a few moments, staring off into space, and then writes a name on the paper in a neat, angular script. He folds it once and hands it, along with the quill, back to the Dean.

[sblock]_I, Seguith Naram, vote for Alessa Siladre._[/sblock]


----------



## Timothy (Aug 6, 2005)

For Nephtys:



Spoiler



Yes I did, I returned one. Very impressed with your plans.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 7, 2005)

[sblock] 
Liem, House Leo. 

Signed Julius Forte
[/sblock]


----------



## Twinswords (Aug 7, 2005)

A man in a practical and simple noble outfit enters. He gives a slight bow to the dean, he then give his regards to other people present. 

Greetings, I’m a Sarrom Wurfter, representative of house Centaurus and a servant of nature. I’m sorry I am late I was in the north east dealing with lumberjacks who thought they could collect some rare wood without us noticing. Unfortunately we haven’t got any proof of who their employer is. *He gives a mean look towards the figure with the vela blue.* YET!

My house apologizes for the unconvience Dean. Did I miss much of the meeting?


----------



## Timothy (Aug 7, 2005)

The dean nods as Sarrom wurfter enters and quickly explains him what is happening
he gives a very precise account on the arguments and counter arguements that been said

OOC: Twinswords has voted based on your posts.


----------



## Rino (Aug 7, 2005)

Liem looks around at al the others in the room. Then turn his attention to the piece of paper given to him. Before he writes done a name he quickly looks at Alessa. 

He writes down a name and gives the paper back folded and well.

"so now we have to wait what everybody thinks, and we will have ourselfs a chairman or womman"


----------



## James Heard (Aug 7, 2005)

> *He gives a mean look towards the figure with the vela blue.*



"That's a bold eye you have there sir, on less than credible cause. Methinks that you'd be better to turn it elsewhere else it pluck itself out chasing the shadows you infer. Lumberjacks? What in the world would I do with lumberjacks? Do I accuse the Centaurans when my cook's flour spoils? Outrageous..."


----------



## Timothy (Aug 7, 2005)

OOC: Rick has not voted yet, but I'll move the game along and we'll hear from him tomorrow.

IC: The Scribe collects all of your votes and gives them to the Dean. Brandt quickly looks at them and raises an eyebrow, then he nods again and puts the papers away.

It seems you have made your choice, but before I will reveal who will become your chairman, let me first tell you about your first assignment. 

The first assignment was ment to be a training assignment, but a situation has occured up north that you are going to be handling.

In a town called Tarsur, near Gazur at the Borders between Kalur, Farnese and Stir, the local dwarven population has revolted. Because it only happened yesterday, we are not fully aware what exactly caused the revolt. We suspect it has something to do with the new Army barracks that were recently built in the dwarven ghetto. It has always been so that Dwarfs have not been treated well by the people in the northern cities, so that could have caused this as well.

The dwarfs have stormed the barracks and the Captain's house. After that they barricaded the streets and made movement in the alleyways impossible.

The Council of Houses has decided that this revolt has to be resolved withou massive bloodshed. This will be your mission. If you fail in doing this, the army will be called in to put an end to this revolt.

My scribe will give you some facts about the situation.

The scribe steps forward and gives some letters he was holding to the Dean. He opens a report he is holding and begins to speak in a monotone voice.

Tarsur, some miles south-east of the City of Gazur.
Official Population, 1132.
Official dwarven population, 274.
Town lord, Iason Torbod.
Army Captain, Blon Harfung.
Size of Army Garrison within barracks, 50.
Size of Army force dispatched for emergencies, 300,

The Scribe closes his report and goes back to stand at the door.

Well, I think that is about it. If you have any questions, you can ask them, but if you don't have any questions, you can start discussing what your future chairman will be asking for goods and services with the 5000 Golden stars i will give you. Before you can ask any questions though, I have something for you.

It was a secret that you would be in this council and it was also a secret that this council would get the job of looking into the revolt. Because of all that, I got these letters to be delivered to you.

With a sigh and a mutter about secrecy, each of you receives an envelope with the signet of your house on it.

OOC: I'll post the content of the letters in spoilerblocks in the posts below, only open those with your (char's)name above it.

For Urgas Alem:
[sblock]You have, offcourse, allready heard about this revolt, heck, you even heard you were chosen for this job before you got the letter. but because the revolt is quite far away, you do not have a lot of extra information, except that tales have been told of series of small explosions that could be heard.[/sblock]


----------



## Twinswords (Aug 7, 2005)

Believe me, if someone tarts the wrath of house centarus spoiled flour will be the least of their worries, vela. I hope my replacement will gather the rest of the proof needed.

Now what are we going to do with this situation of tarsur?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 7, 2005)

"Excuse me Dean, but you have failed to inform us of the result of the votes.  Who is our temporary Chairman"


----------



## Timothy (Aug 7, 2005)

The Letter for Julius Forte

[sblock]
Julius,

I have heard that you were personally picked for the new committee by the Dean. Finally you enter the political stage. Make your family proud, boy, this is your chance to do that.

Our sources in the academy have heard that you will get to handle those idiot dwarfs that revolted. Well, I can tell you they need to be handled. But this is one of those times where politics should NOT be talking, talking, talking. We should show those dwarfs the might of Farnese, so that Kalur will know what we do and do not tolerate. Therefor I want you to make sure that this diplomatic mission fails. if that is so, I have heard that the army will come in and put an end to this revolt and those dwarves the proper way.

Now, one last advice from your grandmother, look for allies within the council. If you are the only one that wants to involve the army, people won't really listen to you.

Remember these words and come back succesful,

Tiana Forte.[/sblock]


----------



## Timothy (Aug 7, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> "Excuse me Dean, but you have failed to inform us of the result of the votes.  Who is our temporary Chairman"




OOC: Rick has not voted yet, and in this case, his vote will be needed to appoint a chairman.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 7, 2005)

The letter for Alessa Siladre

[sblock]
Dear Alessa,

Congratulations on getting apointed, now you won't have to hide being jealous at my power in the future. I''ve heard who are in the committee with you and I doubt you'll have much trouble letting them do your every wish and command soon enough. Do beware of that traitor Sequith, for he has both the worst of Taurus and Monoceros in him.

If anybody else would have picked for this spot, I'd have to tell them what I'd want them to do, but we both now your goals and we both know this thing with the dwarves can be used to our benefit.

Be safe and be back, because it's boring talking to all those old men without you nearby.

Love, 

Thoria[/sblock]


----------



## Timothy (Aug 7, 2005)

The letter for Liem Halor

[sblock]
Liem,

Well done getting chosen for this influential new job, you're starting to look more like your father, may Orr be with him, every day. I would have loved being there myself and see you youngsters insulting eachother, but that meeting was officially secret and they wouldn't want me there anyway.

But on to more important matters. Those dwarves overthere attacked the army, our army. I want you to find out why. I also want you to find out what the role of Blon Harfung has been in the matter. 

After everything has been resolved, and personally I don't care how it will be resolved, I want you to make sure that the army gets a larger say in all afairs up north. In the future, I want the army to handle these sort of things directly.

Well, bring my regards to your dear mother and good luck.

Your godfather,
Pat Birdin

OOC: bezwaar tegen het feit dat hij je peetvader is?[/sblock]


----------



## Timothy (Aug 7, 2005)

The Letter for Urgas Alem

[sblock]
Urgas!

I hear you finally cashed in on some of those outstanding favors and got cosen in a very prestigious project. I still think making money and then buying your way in would be faster, but it seems your way is working too. Oh and thank you again for taking that package to Stir for me.

But now, on to other matters. I want somebody captured. Last I heard he was doing business with the exact dwarves that are now revolting. His name doesn't really matter, as he has too many, but the dwarves will know him as Findor Salpet. Do not question him, but bring him straight to a gnomish friend of mine, Glib Glimble, who has an alchemy shop in Gazur.

I look forward to hearing from you soon and if everything goes allright I'll have another package that needs to go to Stir.

With regards,
Tom Proudfoot.[/sblock]


----------



## Timothy (Aug 7, 2005)

The letter for Sequith Naram

[sblock]
Greetings,

Our master, Voll Mono, has instructed me to write this letter. First, he congratulates you on becoming a committeemember. You will be able to serve your new house well now.

He has heard of your assignment and you will be given an extra assignment by him. That assignment will be to look for the source of some explosions that were heard during the revolt. If you find this you are immediatly to alert him. Further he wishes you to make sure the army will not be involved in this and he wishes you to look for ways to limit the armies great influence in the northern part of our great nation.

He wishes you succes and expects to hear from you quick.

High secretary of Monoceros,
Monn Volo[/sblock]


----------



## Timothy (Aug 7, 2005)

The letter for Sarrom Wurfter

[sblock]
Hoi, Onno, jammer dat jenet bent gaan slapen. Omdat je nog geen achtergrond hebt, heb ik zelf wat erbij verzonnen, zodat je een relatie hebt met één van de NPC's van Centaurus. je mag dat natuurlijk verder uitwerken in je eigen background. (For those reading this and do not speak dutch, you're not supposed to be reading this, are you!)

Greetings Sarrom,

I trust your untimely arrival wasn't too bad for the other members of your new committee? I'm glad to inform you we have found another site of the lumberjacks and they are being chased and hunted as we speak.

Maya has given me the task of communicating with you about the council, because she knows that we go back a bit. I would like to pas on her and Marfic's request to listen to the dwarves and help them regain an equal position in the community. I leave other goals you might have to you, because I know you well enough that you have some plans of your own.

Your friend and companion,

Eldorin Elk[/sblock]


----------



## Timothy (Aug 8, 2005)

The letter for Eimhin Quinn

[sblock]
_OOC: Because you do not allready have a background story, I made something up to give you a relationship with one of the NPC's in your house._

Dear friend,

It is great to know that you to have been chosen to perform democratic deeds for our great nation. You know I have longed to tell you everything that we discuss in the Ruling Council, and now i have an excuse.

I hope you can be with me shortly, but you have to solve the situation with the dwarven revolt first. I suspect the dwarves will not have a lot of allies on their side, but I want them to know that Corona Austrina supports them. Those poor dwarves suffer under the great forces that the Army has in that area. That's why I want you to limit the power the army has overthere. File down the Lion's Teeth for me.

Be safe and come back soon,

Yours forever,

Mira[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 8, 2005)

Timothy said:
			
		

> OOC: Rick has not voted yet, but I'll move the game along and we'll hear from him tomorrow.
> 
> IC: The Scribe collects all of your votes and gives them to the Dean. Brandt quickly looks at them and raises an eyebrow, then he nods again and puts the papers away.
> 
> ...



"I have some questions Dean!" 

"Why was a Barrack's setup in the Ghetto?" 

"Has their been prior troubles with the Dwarves? 

"Is the Barrack in the Ghetto, the only army presence in the Tarsur? 

"Your scribe mentioned the emergency army task force of 300 men, has that been dispatched yet, or will that only be dispatched if we fail in our negotiations"

"What is the extent of the committees powers, and will be given some form of written letter of authority, to ensure co-operating of the local authorities"

"And finally what is known about this local lord, is he known to be particularily harsh towards his subjects"

Julius looks at the others around the table, "In regards to Captain Blon Harfung I will make enquires with the army to get an insight into this man"

"I also suggests, that we spend the remainer of tomorrow preparing for this trip, and then leave"

OCC: Knowledge (Local) 10. Do I know anything else about Tarsur, Lord Torbod or Captain Harfung.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 8, 2005)

The deam smiles, like somebody would at an eager child.

That are a lot of questions, but I'll try to answer to them




			
				Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> "I have some questions Dean!"
> 
> "Why was a Barrack's setup in the Ghetto?"
> 
> ...




As far as I know, this was done on command of the captain. There have been multiple troubles with dwarves for a lot of years now, but mostly that involved skirmishes from dwarves from Kalur. Nothing like this has happened before. The barracks were put in Tarsur, so that Tarsur had a permanent army presence, so Yes, this is the only one.



> "Your scribe mentioned the emergency army task force of 300 men, has that been dispatched yet, or will that only be dispatched if we fail in our negotiations"
> 
> "What is the extent of the committees powers, and will be given some form of written letter of authority, to ensure co-operating of the local authorities"
> 
> "And finally what is known about this local lord, is he known to be particularily harsh towards his subjects"




The taskforce has allready been dispatched and is setting up camp near the city as we speak. 
The local authorities are aware of your coming and your authority will exceed theirs, but yes, some letter or token will be in order.
_Rondus, fix that please_
The local lord is a kind Lord who usually is liked by a lot of people, even by dwarves.




> OCC: Knowledge (Local) 10. Do I know anything else about Tarsur, Lord Torbod or Captain Harfung.




[sblock]You know a lot of people who used to be in the army live there, just like in the rest of the north.[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 8, 2005)

Twinswords said:
			
		

> A man in a practical and simple noble outfit enters. He gives a slight bow to the dean, he then give his regards to other people present.
> 
> Greetings, I’m a Sarrom Wurfter, representative of house Centaurus and a servant of nature. I’m sorry I am late I was in the north east dealing with lumberjacks who thought they could collect some rare wood without us noticing. Unfortunately we haven’t got any proof of who their employer is. *He gives a mean look towards the figure with the vela blue.* YET!
> 
> My house apologizes for the unconvience Dean. Did I miss much of the meeting?




Alessa's lips curl up at the sides as she greets the gentleman with a nod. _Delightful..._ 




			
				Timothy said:
			
		

> IC: The Scribe collects all of your votes and gives them to the Dean. Brandt quickly looks at them and raises an eyebrow, then he nods again and puts the papers away.
> 
> It seems you have made your choice, but before I will reveal who will become your chairman, let me first tell you about your first assignment.
> 
> ...




Alessa listens with her usual calm attentiveness. "A sensitive matter, sir, but likely quite uncomplicated. I'm sure their grievances can be adressed, one way or another. Desperate though they may be Dwarves are still rational creatures and they are hardly in a strong negotiating position. An interesting training assignment, certainly." She smiles gently at the Dean. 



			
				Timothy said:
			
		

> The letter for Alessa Siladre




Alessa smiles fondly, _You too old friend._


----------



## Rino (Aug 8, 2005)

"Dean sir, i also have a few questions about the matter
the captain is dwarven, or does he have a history of being unfair to the dwarven ghetto?
the dwarfs have control over the barracks or are they being hold back by the soldiers?



			
				Timothy said:
			
		

> The letter for Liem Halor




Liem reads the letter with great interest.

[sblock]
checking for any knowledgde on the captain and the town  Knowledge (local) +10
 Knowledge (nobility and royalty) +12. 
OOC: ik vind het prima als hij mijn peetvader is.[/sblock]


----------



## Timothy (Aug 8, 2005)

Rino said:
			
		

> "Dean sir, i also have a few questions about the matter
> the captain is dwarven, or does he have a history of being unfair to the dwarven ghetto?
> the dwarfs have control over the barracks or are they being hold back by the soldiers?
> 
> ...




Unfortunatly, our knowledge about the captain is limited, we do however know that the dwarves have control over the barracks.

[sblock]You know a lot of people who used to be in the army live there, just like in the rest of the north.  But that is all you know.[/sblock]


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 8, 2005)

Eimhin Quinn starts to write.  [sblock] With a inkless quill Eimhin is scratching out name nay a doodle.  He looks around at every one than finally dips his quill and writes his vote as 



Spoiler



Alessa


???.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 8, 2005)

A handsome young man dressed in red clerical robes enters the room.  The combination of his robes and his dark red hair bring thoughts of foxes to those who see him--something his rather thin face only strengthens.  "Ahh!  Pardon all!  Please excuse my lateness!  Bishop Scrope had me writing letters for him all last night, and so I oversl--"   He makes a fond laugh.  "But I forget--I have not introduced myself!  Deacon Anguis Fevre, secretary to Bishop Ganelon Scrope, may he live long, by Orr's will!"  At this point Anguis makes a circle in the air with his fingers.   He glances over the company, nodding absently to himself.  "It is my hope that we may all enjoy a lengthy service togeth--"   Suddenly, he stops.  "Why, Cousin Alessa!  It has been long!  Most excellent to see you!"   He steps forward, and takes her hand.  "Most excellent indeed."   He delicately kisses her hand, than releases it.  "Sweet coz, may I ask you what has transpired here in my tardiness?  I do wish to be of service to this group.  And naturally, to you as well."


----------



## Timothy (Aug 8, 2005)

The dean nods as Anguish Fevre enters and quickly explains him what is happening
he gives a very precise account on the arguments and counter arguements that been said

OOC: same as Twinswords, you can vote based on the previous posts.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 8, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> A handsome young man dressed in red clerical robes enters the room. The combination of his robes and his dark red hair bring thoughts of foxes to those who see him--something his rather thin face only strengthens. "Ahh! Pardon all! Please excuse my lateness! Bishop Scrope had me writing letters for him all last night, and so I oversl--" He makes a fond laugh. "But I forget--I have not introduced myself! Dean Anguis Fevre, secretary to Bishop Ganelon Scrope, may he live long, by Orr's will!" At this point Anguis makes a circle in the air with his fingers. He glances over the company, nodding absently to himself. "It is my hope that we may all enjoy a lengthy service togeth--" Suddenly, he stops. "Why, Cousin Alessa! It has been long! Most excellent to see you!" He steps forward, and takes her hand. "Most excellent indeed." He delicately kisses her hand, than releases it. "Sweet coz, may I ask you what has transpired here in my tardiness? I do wish to be of service to this group. And naturally, to you as well."




Alessa laughs in delight, before glancing at the others in affected embarrasment and turning back to her cousin. "It has been too long, Anguis. I do hope the Bishop is not working you too hard. Because soon enough I'm sure he will be answering to you." she smiles. 
"In short, the Dean of the Academy at the behest of the ruling council has assembled this group of promising young representatives of each of the major Houses to help strengthen the nation and bring the Houses closer together. He has given us the initial task of resolving, diplomatically or if necessary with force, the issue of a minor Dwarven rebellion in the north. At the moment we are discussing the situation and electing a temporary leader of our committe."


----------



## Twinswords (Aug 8, 2005)

Well, we all have heard the problem now. And while we wait for the chairman election, anyone got any thoughts on the problems. The one thing i`m for is to create a lasting solution and not go for the quick fix. Because we don`t want to go back over there in few months or years.  And off course what to do with the budget?


----------



## Rino (Aug 8, 2005)

Liem look to the man in red "you thought that the matter of you being summond to the high towerroom was of less importance then writing letter? i dont get it."

to the dean "sir, is transport arranged for our trip to Tarsur? and at what time are we going to leave? since i dont want to be awake all night, not that this is becoming a meeting of less importance"


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 8, 2005)

Twinswords said:
			
		

> Well, we all have heard the problem now. And while we wait for the chairman election, anyone got any thoughts on the problems. The one thing i`m for is to create a lasting solution and not go for the quick fix. Because we don`t want to go back over there in few months or years. And off course what to do with the budget?




"Naturally, though a permanent solution will be more difficult to achieve. We shall just have to see what will be the best approach. A lot depends on the personality of their leader, and before we even know all the reasons for the revolt anything we decide now will doubtless have to be overturned.
One thing we should all agree on, though, is not to be hasty resorting to violent measures. To give the negotiations a chance to succeed they should be begun in a respectful and conciliatory tone. A failure of the negotiations, and a resultant loss of our soldier's and citizens lives, would be both tragic and embarrasing for us all."

"A part of the budget should be spent on reimbursing us for our travel and other expenses we incur during our mission, while another part should be reserved for diplomatic purposes. I also believe a substantial sum should be our payment, especially if our mission is successful."


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 8, 2005)

Rino said:
			
		

> Liem look to the man in red "you thought that the matter of you being summond to the high towerroom was of less importance then writing letter? i dont get it."




"The honourable representative overslept," Alessa says in a light voice, smiling at Anguis, "though I am surpised at the laxity of your servants. I suspect at least one junior initiate will be more attentive to his duties from now on." Her smile takes on an edge of cruelty, before returning to it's former sunny self.


----------



## Twinswords (Aug 8, 2005)

Should we buy something nice for the dwarf leader as a goodwill gesture. Not a weapon offcourse but something else? 

Dean, have we got access to most products in Tarsul or are some things scarse?


----------



## Timothy (Aug 8, 2005)

Travel has been arranged, we'll leave tomorrow night, and we'll arrive the following morning, because I'm going to speed things up a bit.

Tarsur is a normal town, all the basic things can be aquired there, or in the nearby city of Gazur. Only magic is less common up north, they only have the very basics.

OOC: The vote has not yet been decided, we'll wait for Rhialto


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 8, 2005)

"A bought gift might cause offense, especially if it's one he cannot easily sell. Cash might be more appreciated, and needed since they likely rebelled for economical reasons. But that should only come when the negotiations have advanced to an appropriate point. We do not want to flaunt our wealth (more than what our stature requires), nor do we want to give an initial impression of weaknes and desperation by paying tribute to them." 
She shrugs, smiling," Entrust the negotiations to me and I will make sure they are conducted appropriately."


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 9, 2005)

"With magic at a premium in the North and a sizeable sum of money at our command, perhaps an enchanted item would be a suitable gift to speed the negotiations along, with the dual purpose of being an asset to us should diplomacy fail us," the wizard suggests. "I am certain that House Monoceros would be willing to supply something suitable," he adds. "As for the remainder of our budget, I doubt we will not find some way to rid ourselves of it by the time our assignment is complete. However, I would like to know how we shall be compensated for our labor. While I do not oppose public service, this nevertheless is a difficult and potentially dangerous task, and I expect our wages will reflect it."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 9, 2005)

With a hint of disgust in his voice "I can't believe what I'm hearing from this committee, you speak of taking a conciliatory tone, of bribing this Dwarven rabble, and of spending the alloted funds or yourselves"

"Is this how democracy works, if you take the approach of trying to bribe this rabble, then every minority group who feels maligned or is short on funds, will attempt these very same actions, this will of course lead to civil unrest"

Taking a calming breath "While I'm not advocating that we take an aggressive approach to this, we need to go into this situation with an open mind, and with a view to the long reaching affects of our actions"

"And in regards to House Serpens suggestion of misappropriating council funds, I'm sure that the common people would take a very dim view of their taxes being used in such a fashion"

Turning to look at the Dean "Surely when this committee was created, some documentation was created defining the scope of our activities, including the spending of coucil funds.  I'm also sure that as representatives of this coucil that we will be paid a regular appropriate amount"


----------



## Twinswords (Aug 9, 2005)

You need money to serve our state and your house? So much for patrotisme. I was talking about sensible things. You could also give the leader food or something for his people. Also any supplies we might need.


----------



## James Heard (Aug 9, 2005)

"Of course, some person's estimations of their own worth is undoubtably higher than others," Urgas says blandly in reply. "Let those who would slide a blade between the ribs of the country reveal their blade entirely I say, for better reason to hang them by their tongues when the time comes."

"Those who serve the soul of the People undoubtably shall persevere more straightly than those who intend to feast upon them."

Remarkably, his comments are directed at no one in particular, but instead announced with a quiet fervor.


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 9, 2005)

With a defiant tone, Seguith turns upon Julius. "I would rather spend each and every peice of gold we have been allotted on 'bribes' than massacre them. The Dean is right when he says the dwarves north of here are poorly treated, and coming to the negotiating table thinking of their race as 'rabble' will not expedite a workable solution. While bribery is not a precident we should set, it is a better one than senseless bloodshed. Just as the taxpayers do not appreciate unnecessary spending, neither are they pleased by unnecessary violence."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 9, 2005)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> With a defiant tone, Seguith turns upon Julius. "I would rather spend each and every peice of gold we have been allotted on 'bribes' than massacre them. The Dean is right when he says the dwarves north of here are poorly treated, and coming to the negotiating table thinking of their race as 'rabble' will not expedite a workable solution. While bribery is not a precident we should set, it is a better one than senseless bloodshed. Just as the taxpayers do not appreciate unnecessary spending, neither are they pleased by unnecessary violence."




Julius smiles pleasantly at Seguith "Don't let you own predilection for prejudice colour your opinion of me Seguith" leans back into his chair "By rabble I didn't mean the Dwarven race in general, mearly those fools who think it is appropriate to vandalise and threaten this great _'democratic'_ nation of ours"

"If you spent less time with your nose in your spellbooks and spent more time in the real world, you'd realise that the bribing these Dwarves is not the answer to this problem" 

"As I pointed out before I'm not an advocate of a violent solution per se.  We need to assess the situation with our own eyes before we decide on the best course of action"


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 9, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> "If you spent less time with your nose in your spellbooks and spent more time in the real world, you'd realise that the bribing these Dwarves is not the answer to this problem"
> 
> "As I pointed out before I'm not an advocate of a violent solution per se. We need to assess the situation with our own eyes before we decide on the best course of action"




Alessa sighs in exasperation, "Naturally bribing our opponents is not the ideal way to begin the negotiations, indeed it should not be spoken of in terms of a bribe or a gift. We should be open to the possibility that we may have to spend some of our money to compensate the dwarves for their grievances.
A democratic state has legal responsibilities to the people and must function under the law. If the agents of the state have illegally harassed a group of people the state might be responsible to right that wrong and give due compensation to those suffering from its actions."
"We do indeed need to assess the situation ourselves before deciding on how to proceed with the negotiations. I am pleased that you support my suggestion."


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 9, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> "Of course, some person's estimations of their own worth is undoubtably higher than others," Urgas says blandly in reply. "Let those who would slide a blade between the ribs of the country reveal their blade entirely I say, for better reason to hang them by their tongues when the time comes."
> 
> "Those who serve the soul of the People undoubtably shall persevere more straightly than those who intend to feast upon them."
> 
> Remarkably, his comments are directed at no one in particular, but instead announced with a quiet fervor.




"How oracular." Alessa smiles, "But undoubtedly you are correct." _Whatever it was you were actually saying..._


----------



## James Heard (Aug 9, 2005)

"Of course I am, my dear. Don't worry, as long as you've got me by your side then you'll no doubt succeed." Urgas beams.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 9, 2005)

nepthys said:
			
		

> Alessa listens with her usual calm attentiveness. "A sensitive matter, sir, but likely quite uncomplicated. I'm sure their grievances can be adressed, one way or another. Desperate though they may be Dwarves are still rational creatures and they are hardly in a strong negotiating position. An interesting training assignment, certainly." She smiles gently at the Dean.






			
				lord_raven88 said:
			
		

> Surely when this committee was created, some documentation was created defining the scope of our activities, including the spending of coucil funds. I'm also sure that as representatives of this coucil that we will be paid a regular appropriate amount




Well, the spending of these funds are entirely up to you. The council of houses wanted to document everything, but I succeeded at removing the need for such bureaucratic detail.

Next, he looks to Alessa,

And about your private spendings that you will get from the committee, we'll look into that after this first _training_ assignment.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 9, 2005)

Timothy said:
			
		

> Well, the spending of these funds are entirely up to you. The council of houses wanted to document everything, but I succeeded at removing the need for such bureaucratic detail.
> 
> Next, he looks to Alessa,
> 
> And about your private spendings that you will get from the committee, we'll look into that after this first _training_ assignment.




"Thank you for removing that bureaucratic detail, however, I think as a sign of good will and good faith, we shall add that bureaucratic detail back in.  After all we can hardly agree on anything at this moment so I think that a show of accountability is a nice PR spin.

As for the talk of bribes...."   Visibly shudders. "...Bribery is such a barbaric word, I think we need to find a better word.  Compensating the Dwarves for their pight is a much beeter use of words and resources.  I think we need to decide what to do about them?  I believe genocide will be considered unacceptable.....(waits for the murmers to die down)  Slavery is out as well.  Therefore, will we absorb these dwarves into our Government and nenceforth our society, or do we want to excommunicate them and let them live in autonomy?

Untill we decide that question how can we offer anything of monetary value?  We do not know our selves what we want."


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 9, 2005)

Rino said:
			
		

> Liem look to the man in red "you thought that the matter of you being summond to the high towerroom was of less importance then writing letter? i dont get it."




After his cousin speaks, Anguis glances at Liem, his eyes narrowing.  "Also, sirrah, I should point out that when Bishop Scrope writes letters, the heaven's quail, the sea's rage, and the sun's thrown out of joint.  Or at least, so runs the Bishop's opinion, which as his man, I am honorbound to agree with."  He glances at the others.  "So then, a vote on our council's leader?  Well, then, my vote is for Alessa, and may Orr grant her his wisdom in all her undertakings."  He once again makes a circle in the air with his fingers.

After listening to the others discuss courses of actions, Anguis frowns slightly.  "May I be frank?  In my measured opinion, you are treating this revolt too lightly.  We must deal with these dwarfs, yes, but in my mind we need to send a definite message that whatever the grievance, our land will not tolerate wanton rebellion."   He begins to pace slightly.  "It may prove necessary to execute some of the leaders, I fear.  Merely to make this message."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 9, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> .....After listening to the others discuss courses of actions, Anguis frowns slightly.  "May I be frank?  In my measured opinion, you are treating this revolt too lightly.  We must deal with these dwarfs, yes, but in my mind we need to send a definite message that whatever the grievance, our land will not tolerate wanton rebellion."   He begins to pace slightly.  "It may prove necessary to execute some of the leaders, I fear.  Merely to make this message."




"If you approach them with that attitude, they will never come to the table.  If you do capture them, than executing the leaders will not squash the rebellion, but merely post pone it.  To squash the rebellion one must eliminate the legs.  Go to the root and fix that.  Than everything will follow.  I do not want to make martyrs of the leaders."


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 9, 2005)

Anguis turns to the Corona Austria member.  "And if we deal with them--do as they say--grant them their demands--we send a message that we are willing to forgive rebellion against the state.  That terror and violence against the government are legitimate forms of negotiation.  Am I alone in seeing the danger of that?  If we honor revolt than revolt will be honored, and whenever someone feels the Houses have not met their requests, they will use it.  Treat one rebel well, you plant the seed for a hundred more."


----------



## Rino (Aug 9, 2005)

"why are we discussing plans to get the situation solved whil we havent spoken with both parties. okay we can form ideas on what has to be done and suggestions can be made about what to do. but my point is that we have to go there and see for ourself how the situation is, and why the revolt has been taken place, all that information. THEN we can start working on a plan which will suit best. and ofcourse will we go for the plan that has the best long term prospects, we dont want to make this an annual trip."

[sblock] knowledge local 27 relation with neighbouring countries. 

knowledge local 20 economy in the region of Tarsur

OOC: is there an person i can summon to give a msg or a small note? [/sblock]


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 9, 2005)

"Suppose the dwarves have a legitimate reason for their revolt?" asks Seguith. "If we make our goverment harsh and inflexible to those with honest grievances, it may squash small rebellions, but it will only lead to resentment and hostility on a wider scale. I believe I have unanimous support here when I say that our settlement must address the causes of this revolt, and resolve them permanently," the wizard says, hoping that for once his words will be found agreeable.

Knowledge: History and Knowledge: Local checks to recall anything regarding the history and problems of the dwarves.


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 9, 2005)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> "Suppose the dwarves have a legitimate reason for their revolt?" asks Seguith. "If we make our goverment harsh and inflexible to those with honest grievances, it may squash small rebellions, but it will only lead to resentment and hostility on a wider scale. I believe I have unanimous support here when I say that our settlement must address the causes of this revolt, and resolve them permanently," the wizard says, hoping that for once his words will be found agreeable.




Anguis turns to him.  "If they had legitimate grievances, than we will deal with them, but I think they passed beyond being mere petitioners of the House's mercy when they started rioting in the streets."  He clenches his fist.  "If a man is robbed, he has a right to have the thieves brought to justice, not a right to track them down, and personally torture them to death.  Whatever their troubles, these dwarfs have broken the peace, and that is a crime.  Penalties must be paid for this, or we will legitimize their methods to the masses."  He shakes his head, darkly amused.  "Do you think that if we solve this problem harmony shall reign forevermore in our land?  Of course not, and the next time a community has a complaint, if it is done your way, they will say 'Remember the dwarfs of Tarsur?  They saw their wishes fulfilled,' and they will take up arms."   He strides to the middle of the room, and looks over his fellows with an air of authority.  "Do you not see we can not allow this?  I am not calling for heedless slaughter--merely the arrest and punishment of those who have led these dwarfs into rebellion.  We should try to see what has made the dwarfs do this, but we must also remind them that there is no excuse to break our land's law.   Many speak of justice tempered with mercy--I say if justice is not tempered with pragmatism, than it will shatter, as any man realises he can break it."


----------



## Twinswords (Aug 9, 2005)

It`s not about granting them all their wishes. It`s called a compromise. It would bad publicty if we slaugther our own citizens. This rebelion must be seen as explosion of several longtime issues. Personly i think we must look towards this as a social issue not as military one as our bloodthirsty cleric here proposes. We must remain calm, not create matyrs and slay the ones we are oathbound to protect, the people.


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 9, 2005)

"These dwarfs stepped outside our protection when they took up arms, expelled national
troops, took an officer captive, and barricaded a street!" declaims Deacon Fevre hotly.  "These are not people coming to court with a complaint!  They are people up in arms against legitimate authority!  I care not if their reasons be the most excellent in the world--it is still against the law, and it still must be punished!"  He takes a deep breath and glares at Sarrom.  "And bloodthirsty?  _I_ am bloodthirsty?  The good Bishop Ban, a mere two centuries ago, had his troops raze the rebellious city of Hadrear to the ground, killing all its inhabitants, assuring his men that Orr would sort the guilty from the innocent!  I am calling for the just slaying of rebel leaders who have treasonously rose against their own government, while granting mercy to their followers!  Believe me, woodsman, there are those in the Church who would consider it justified to slaughter every dwarf who took up arms, a course of action I am for avoiding, if possible.  I tell you all--we cannot let rebellion go unmarked!"


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 9, 2005)

"Calm yourself, Deacon," Seguith says quietly. "This is a governmental assembly, not a mob of radicals from the Church. As such, we need not compare our potential solutions to the more barbaric peices of your history. We must consider what options these dwarves had; we do not know whether or not they had previously tried and failed to bring their concerns to attention legitimately. If that is the case, then we may find the blame on the shoulders of inept governance, not unruly citizens. In any case, if we come to the dwarves seeking the heads of their leaders, negotiations will be impossible. Before we make arrests or executions, we must learn the full scope of the situation. And I would add that taking the lives of the dwarven revolutionaries may not be justified; from what we know, they have killed no one."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 9, 2005)

Eimhin listens to Deacon Fevre hot decree for blood than very quietly he looks at Deacon Fevre and says,  "I must read a different set of newspapers.  I do not recall reading nor hearing about this bloodshed.  How can I miss hearing about 'taking up arms, expelled national troops, took an officer captive, and barricaded a street!'  While I trust you are not exaggerating, I assume you are getting this information second or third hand.

I propose we set up an office of inquiry into these allegations.  Yes I said allegations.  Let us find out the truth before we perform the genocide Deacon Fevre is advocating.

Lastly, quelling a rebellion without fixing the symptoms only leads to a better bloodier rebellion next time.


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 9, 2005)

Anguis eyes the Corona Austrina member with just an edge of contempt.  "Tell me, sirrah, when you heard they had stormed the barracks, did you imagine them gaily dancing up to the gates while strewing flowers?  When you heard they'd taken the Captain's Quarters, did you imagine they did this to drink tea with him?  When it was mentioned that they had barricaded the streets, did your ears miss it?  This is revolt, nothing more or less.  I have not once suggested genocide, and oppose it as do you.  It is my feeling, however that one of our first acts must be to imprison the leaders of this rebellion and render them up to the land's justice.  The law is not served by caving into those who would flout it."  He steps forward, his demeanor icy.  "And I will not be slandered, especially by a scion of those panderers to the rabble that the mercy of the Council and the divine Orr have made a house.  You may fool man, sirrah, but Orr is all-knowing, and He has seen through your blasphemies, and when the proper time is come, He will topple you.  Authority rests in God, not man, and your house will learn fear when He so instructs you."   Deacon Fevre takes a deep breath and then sits down.  "Enow.  I'm weary of pointless debate.  I have made my arguments known--it is up to others now to see if their wisdom is seen, and they are followed."  He slumps down in his chair.


----------



## Twinswords (Aug 9, 2005)

DEACON!. House Ara has by no means the monopoly on Orr`s wisdom, all our houses have saints. So keep your talk about Orr where it belongs, in the church and not here. This is a govermental issue not religeous.  So make your piont on arguments and not with Orr.

Let`s hold off this discussion until we have an better picture of the situation. Any vital things we should aquire now?


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 9, 2005)

Looking at Deacon Fevre, "You told me they had stormed the barracks, I have heard this news from no one else.  I do not imagine them gaily dancing up to the gates while strewing flowers becuase I have not heard about this revolt.  You 10 seconds ago told me they'd taken the Captain's Quarters.  I know not what to imagine.  As to barricading the streets guess who told me that?

Let me repeat what I just said.  I have heard none of this until you mentioned it.  Ergo I want to set up an office of inquiry into these allegations."

OOC: Can someone point me to this dwarf rebellion FYI post?  I seeemed to have missed/forgotten it.


----------



## Twinswords (Aug 9, 2005)

OOC: http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2473543&postcount=72


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 9, 2005)

Deacon Fevre glances up wearily at Sarrom.  "The Hand of Orr guides all our affairs, woodsman, a fact that only a fool seeks to deny.  And as I know my Creator liveth, I shall invoke His Wisdom and Power, and trust in His Ways, that He may take me on my death, and keep me in His loving embrace, to dwell in glory forever, may the Circle be completed."  At this, Anguis once again traces a circle in the air.  "And so when you tell me that this is a matter of government, not religion, I say to you, they are wed, as surely as man to woman, and night to day.  Further, do not presume to interpret His Ways.  While many have been called to Orr, only we have been chosen to keep His Laws in this world, and any others borrow their authority from us."  He glances at Eimhin calmly.  "And I seem to have misjudged you.  You are not deluded--you are deaf.  That is the only explanation I can think of, when you who have been here all the while know less of the situation of me, who has but recently arrived."  He gestures at the Dean.  "I believe he can explain it best.  Though whether the facts will change your rebel's heart, I have no idea."

OOC: The post that details the situation.  Because I'm not actually a jerk--it's just that my character is.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 9, 2005)

OOC: I was trying to understand how I knew this info I missed.  Thank you.

I have heard, we are not fully aware what exactly caused the revolt. We suspect it has something to do with the new Army barracks that were recently built in the dwarven ghetto.  I have not heard of any causulties.  Has anyone on either side been hurt?

We are hearing these reports with no detail.  Therefore we must find out what happened.  # dwarfs having tea with the Captain may be interperted as a storming of the house.  Let us head up there and see what has actually been done.


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 9, 2005)

Anguis smiles subtly and sarcastically at Eimhin.  "You show a most worthy trust in your superiors, sirrah, to think they cannot tell the difference between dwarfs staging a revolt, and dwarfs making a social call."   His smile twists into a frown.  "But I must make my mind clear.  As I have said before, I care not why these dwarfs have chosen to revolt--I care that they have done so.  If that is the case, as we have no reason to suppose otherwise at the moment, then the leaders must be punished for the breaking of the land's peace.  That is the law of Orr, and that is the law of man.  I will allow you time to discover the facts of the case, but if the facts of the case are that the dwarfs have risen up,  seized the barracks and the Captain's Quarters, and barricaded the street, then no matter their cause, justice should be visited upon them."


----------



## Twinswords (Aug 9, 2005)

Then the revolution was also against the law of Orr. And everybody here should be chopped down as well. Sometimes rebelion is the only way to get attention and change something for the good of everybody. The law is a tool to help Orr`s creations, not destroy them. You cannot condone an action without knowing the reasons and motives.


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 9, 2005)

"Oh, not all of us," says Anguis with a thin smile.  "Some of us fought on the side of right."


----------



## Timothy (Aug 9, 2005)

Herzal looked at all of this with a smile on his face. _They all think they are so important, so right in their convictions, ah well, maybe time will temper them_

The dean coughes silently, but everybody is aware of it and quiets down immediatly.

Well, I think it is time for you to go off and see the situation yourself, as has been suggested allready. 

But let me first announce that due to Anguis'vote, Alessa will be appointed chairman for now. I must say it was very close, as three committie members were tied fot votes with Alessa The dean quickly, but noticably, looks to Julius and Liem Alessa, will expect a full list of the goods you have chosen when we depart. Remember that with this vote as chairwoman, the other members have given you their trust for this.

Now, we will be departing tomorrow at the start of dusk, which will be in 14 hours. I encourage you to use the remainder of the night for a good night's sleep and I will meet you all in front of the great gate.

OOC: You can discuss the 5000 Golden Stars if you want, but if you want to do anything before going away, I suggest that you leave now to do it and get some sleep. I'll post the exact travel time for both you and by other means of transportation soon.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 9, 2005)

OOC: I've been getting getting questions about the possibilities of assasination or otherwise unfortunate death in the party, and I thought I'd just say this out loud:

I will not allow a member of the party to be killed by another party member, direct or indirect. You can try and you can weaken the others, but as a DM, OOC, I will not allow it, I'l make up IC excuses for this.

You'll be travelling by coach, first to Stirr and then to Tarsur and will arrive there in 4 days, because the dean will help the coach along by magic. There will be tree carriages, three people can go in one carriage. It will be equiped with good foods and drinks and you will have a small bed, which can be locked by pulling up a board to it. It won't be comfortable, but you'll be (reasonably) safe.

A messenger who is pushing his horse and has the ability to change his horse can reach Tarsus or Gazur in 9 days. If the messenger can be replaced too (by handing over the message) this can be done in half the time (4,5).

I have attached a map (updated it a bit) to this post.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 9, 2005)

Timothy said:
			
		

> Herzal looked at all of this with a smile on his face. _They all think they are so important, so right in their convictions, ah well, maybe time will temper them_
> 
> The dean coughes silently, but everybody is aware of it and quiets down immediatly.
> 
> ...




Standing and trying to stifle a yawn. "Goodnight all, I don't know about you but I think I'll be retiring to the rooms set aside for us in the council buildings"

Following the servant to his quarters, with a yawn Julius looks to the servant "What is your name my good man"

Trying to stifle a yawn of his own the servant replies "Jones, milord"

"So Jones, have all the counciler been assigned rooms together"

"Yes milord, this section of the building has been assigned as accomodation for the councilers, you will notice milord that doors bear the house insignia and the name of whom it is assigned to"

"Interesting, are there many servants assigned to look after the council building?" 

"A few milord, although at night there is only one servant assigned to attend to the needs of the councillers"

"Well don't let me trouble you, I'm sure I can find my way from here. I will need some messages to be delivered latter on tonight"

"You will find the necessary supplies in your room milord, pull the servants cord and I will see that they're delivered" 

"Thanks you Jones, I'll make sure that you're suitable compensated for the assistance you provide me tonight"

~~

Julius composes the following messages and seal them with his Signet ring.

For Deacon Fevre[sblock]
Holy Father

I'm writing this missive to inform you of my wholehearted commitment to seeing that Orrs will is carried out in this matter.

Rest assured, even if the council as a whole fails to follow Orrs great wisdom, I will ensure that Orrs wisdom is carried out.

Your Servant

Julius Forte[/sblock]

For Liem Halor[sblock]
My Friend

I writing this message partially to express my sadness over the council failing to elect you as the Chairman of this commitee, rest assured that you can count on me to vote for you as the permanent Chairman after this affair is resolved.

Due to your military background I'm sure you understand the danger in allowing these rebels to threaten both the authority of the army and the authority of this great nation, a message needs to be sent to all rebels, so that current and future rebels will know to not thwart the authority of the nations defenders. 

While I'm not advocating a violent solution per se, I do hope that you will stand beside me to ensure that proper actions are taken to restore the peoples confidence and *respect* in the Lion's teeth.

Respectfully Yours

Major Julius Forte.[/sblock]

For Urgas Alem[sblock]
Dear Urgas

Although I have yet to get to know you well, I sense that you're a pragmatic person at heart.

If you lend me your support in taking a firm approach to these rebels scum, I pledge to support a future resolution of yours in any undertaking as long as it doesn't threaten the standing of House Taurus. 

Also if you can garner the vote of either Eimhin Quinn, or Sarrom Wurfter, I hereby further pledge another vote to you, will the above conditions attached.

Please let me know of your acceptance or refusal of my offer.

Respectfully Yours

Julius Forte[/sblock]

Tiana Forte[sblock]
Dear Grandmother

I received and understand your previous missive, and I will do all within my power to see your wishes are carried out.

Julius Forte[/sblock]

Pulling the servants bell, Julius waits for Jones to arrive to take these messages away.

"Thanks you Jones, I must say though I can't abide by calling you by your surname.  Let me make a deal with you, in private I would be honoured if you call me Julius, if you also allow me the honour of calling me by your first name."

The servants cheeks noticably blush with pleasure "Milord regretfully I must decline your offer, it wouldn't be proper for a Lord and a servant to address each other, in such a familar manner"

"Nonsense, it will be our little secret.  Beside I wasn't always a respected noble of House Taurus, and I guess part of me still can't believe my change in station." 

His voice taking on a gentler tone "So please do me this favour, put it down to a Lords foolish eccentricity"

"Very well milor... Julius, my name is Francis"

Smiling in pleasure Julius hands Francis the letters and slips him a silver coin for his trouble, seeing Francis's obvious shock at the sum of money given Julius lets out a friendly laugh.

After locking the door, and putting a chair under the handle to further secure it.  

Transforming his enchanted breastplate into a well made comfortable sleeping outfit, Julius lies down to get some sleep.

OCC: Julius sleeps with his sword close at hand.


----------



## Twinswords (Aug 9, 2005)

Congratulations Alessa, with your appiontment, i wish you the best of luck. I will sleep at house centaurus myself. I don`t come here this often so i have family to visit. With that he takes his leave.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 10, 2005)

When you are ready to leave, you are escorted to your chamber by jones. He will ask if his lordship / her ladyship had a pleasant meeting, if you require anything, if you have any special wishes (these will be granted within reason). If you desire a wake up call. He will also see to it that any messages are delivered or given to a runner if outside of the academy. He then wishes you a goodnight and that you can ring him if you have need of him.

OOC: thanks for crteating a nice NPC, Lord raven


----------



## Rino (Aug 10, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> For Liem Halor
> [sblock]
> My Friend
> 
> ...




Liem is making his way to his own room, very tired he makes his way to his bed, and then receives the letter from Julius. Liem read the letter and starts on a reply, while the runner is waiting.

[sblock]Julius,

Thank you for your vote of confidence in my ability, I’m shocked that Alessa got the job. I sincerely hope that her job will be ineffective.
But let’s talk business, we never had a real good relation with Katur (dwarven lords rule there) and this might have something to do with that. Why would the barracks been build in the dwarven ghetto. I wouldn’t do that, so there must be a good reason for it. I want to know that reason. 
Since we both have good connections in the northern regions of Farnese we should find out how the tension came to be and keep this info to ourselves. So we can solve the situation with ease. 
On the other hand in my letter I was told by the writer that military action was preferred, and what the cleric already said with way to many words is that we need to kill the uprising it could endanger the stability of Farnese. 

We are going to stirr the home of Serpens; I wonder how this will end. 

Respectfully Yours,

Liem Halor of Leo[/sblock]

Liem seals the letter and gives it back to the runner “make sure he gets it tonight”

He gives the letter back to the runner. and asks him to be called prior the the departure to stirr

DM:
[sblock] I’m waiting for the result of my last spoiler

Letter to his godfather: 
Dear Sir,

I understand your concern in the matter and I will do what is asked from me and doesn’t go against our house law. The order will be established in the dwarven ghetto.

Yours,

Liem  [/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 10, 2005)

Alessa listend to the heated debate attentively, politely and uncharacteristically quietly. Showing little on her face she thinks morosely, _This is not going to be easy..._




			
				Timothy said:
			
		

> Herzal looked at all of this with a smile on his face. _They all think they are so important, so right in their convictions, ah well, maybe time will temper them_
> 
> The dean coughes silently, but everybody is aware of it and quiets down immediatly.
> 
> ...




Alessa looks surprised momentarily, _(that I won by such a small margin)_, then beams a radiant smile at everyone in the room. "Thank you, all of you who showed faith in me. I will do my utmost to see that faith rewarded. As for the rest of you, I hope that in time we can overcome our differences and work together in unity for the betterment of this great nation."



			
				Twinswords said:
			
		

> Congratulations Alessa, with your appiontment, i wish you the best of luck. I will sleep at house centaurus myself. I don`t come here this often so i have family to visit. With that he takes his leave.




Alessa smiles, "Then I wish you a good night."

--

As the others are leaving Alessa walks up to the Dean and adresses him in a voice meant only for his ears, 
[sblock]
"It seems I have won a small victory here today, but in doing so have placed myself in a great deal of risk. Though the mission in itself should be easily resolved the true danger comes from the ranks of my companions. I believe now, after having witnessed the character of everyone in the committe, that a number of them would like nothing better than to see me and the negotiations fail. Regardless of my own actions, of how I conduct this operation, we may very well fail simply because of sabotage from those who care more about their own position than the welfare of this country. 
To prevent such sabotage, anything from open dissension in front of our counterparts to coldblooded assassination, I need true authority. Even as the figurehead and symbol of the committe I will take the consequences if we fail, my career will be irreversibly damaged while they can, and will, all certainly place the blame on me. 
I will, at the very least, need the authority to make an official agreement without having to submit it to a preceding vote. The other members should perhaps be given the right to ratify it retroactively, but I need to be able to conduct negotiations independently in order to have a chance to actually accomplish anything more than embarrassing the committe by bickering in front of the rebels.
I will also need to be granted authority, as chairman of the committe, over the local civilian and military branches of government authority. There too I need to be able to give orders independently, without a committe vote, and my orders must preceed those given by the other members.
Regardless, I will need a document, in duplicate and signed by our superiors, to prove whatever authority I do have." [/sblock]

ooc: On the issue of the budget, am I completely wrong when I think we don't really need to spend anything before setting off for the North? The practical arrangements of the journey will be taken care of by the Dean, after all.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 10, 2005)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> Knowledge: History and Knowledge: Local checks to recall anything regarding the history and problems of the dwarves.




[sblock]the dwarves have always been mistrusted in these region, the dwarves who live in Farnese do not all have a good standing with Kalur, but some do. There haven't been any revolts like this recently (only in the long forgotten past) and after the revolution the dwarves got some more rights. Recently, the dwarves have grown more and more disgruntled however, because their position hasn't changed a lot afterall. But it is still very undwarven like to revolt without being provoked.[/sblock]


----------



## Timothy (Aug 10, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> As the others are leaving Alessa walks up to the Dean and adresses him in a voice meant only for his ears,
> 
> ooc: On the issue of the budget, am I completely wrong when I think we don't really need to spend anything before setting off for the North? The practical arrangements of the journey will be taken care of by the Dean, after all.




[sblock]The Dean slowly shakes his head. I am sorry, Alessa, being the chairwoman only means you are primus inter pares, you do not have a lot of extra power. I will however entrust you with the papers that give the entire committee authority over the local militia and local lord. And the dean gives you the promised papers.

OOC: That's right, but the dean will not be able to arrange the goods for you, you'll have to get them yourself, once you are in the north. Just teel the Dean that when you leave and you'll get the money.[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 10, 2005)

Timothy said:
			
		

> [sblock]The Dean slowly shakes his head. I am sorry, Alessa, being the chairwoman only means you are primus inter pares, you do not have a lot of extra power. I will however entrust you with the papers that give the entire committee authority over the local militia and local lord. And the dean gives you the promised papers.
> 
> OOC: That's right, but the dean will not be able to arrange the goods for you, you'll have to get them yourself, once you are in the north. Just teel the Dean that when you leave and you'll get the money.[/sblock]




[sblock]
Alessa accepts the papers, looking them over briefly before answering the Dean with an self-ironic smile, "Then it is as I suspected, the position is a practical liability, though it will surely look impressive on a CV. I was a fool to accept the nomination.
Well, I'll see what I can do to make the best of it."

ooc: By goods you mean accomodation, food, representation and transportation in the north and on the way back, right?

"As for practical arrangements, am I correct in understanding that you will take care of the voyage north? Yes, and once there it will fall onto me to make arrangements? Then there is only one more little matter before we part for the evening. Some 5000 golden coins."[/sblock]


----------



## Timothy (Aug 10, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> [sblock]
> Alessa accepts the papers, looking them over briefly before answering the Dean with an self-ironic smile, "Then it is as I suspected, the position is a practical liability, though it will surely look impressive on a CV. I was a fool to accept the nomination.
> Well, I'll see what I can do to make the best of it."
> 
> ...




[sblock]OOC: by goods i mean just about everything you can buy for 5000 golden coins. Officially this means everything that the committe needs for solving this assignment. But the Dean doesn't expect to see anything back.

The 5000 Golden Stars will be given to you tomorrow, if you wish.[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 10, 2005)

Timothy said:
			
		

> [sblock]OOC: by goods i mean just about everything you can buy for 5000 golden coins. Officially this means everything that the committe needs for solving this assignment. But the Dean doesn't expect to see anything back.
> 
> The 5000 Golden Stars will be given to you tomorrow, if you wish.[/sblock]




[sblock]

"As you wish." Alessa nods. 

[/sblock]

Bidding the remaining gentlemen a good night she leaves the chamber.

[sblock]
And heads to the library (in the academy) to find out everything of relevance there is to know about Tarsur, Kalur and Stir (especially the dwarven populations), the ruling class and military information.

Gather Information:..................12 (8+4) 
Hide:......................................7 (6+1) 
Knowlege (History):...................7 (5+2)
Knowlege (Nobility and Royalty):..7 (5+2) 

Bardic knowlege: 8 (4+2+2)

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 10, 2005)

Anguis heads to his quarters.  His original plan was to get some much needed sleep, but the discussion had raised his choler, and made rest impossible.  Finding Julius's letter, he decides to busy himself with writing a reply, and then writing to his cousin, and the Bishop.

Julius:
[sblock]To Lord Julius Forte,

Greetings!  I am pleased to see that  you trust in the Wisdom of Orr, and know that if you do so, the Divine Will shall armor you in all that you do.  But onto the matter at hand.  While I've no doubt you are being pressed to resort to a military solution, especially considered the extremis in which your House has been thrust, I say that this would not be wise, save as a matter of dire necessity.  The Council may want the matter resolved, but it does not want blood flowing in the streets, I think you will agree!  My plan for the matter is this--we call the revolt's leaders to speak terms, discover what wrongs they feel they have suffered, and then arrest them.  Following this, one of them shall be returned to tell the rebels to disarm.  Having done this, should there be justice to their initial claims, we will exercise it, arresting the men who divorced their love from the realm.  It is my hope that such actions, exercising impartial justice on both man and dwarf will win the rebel's respect, if not their love.

Also, it seems to me that to rely on the Army troops already stationed there is to be as a tadpole approaching a school of sharks.  If our council comes with no strength of our own, we shall be despised as weaklings, and they may try to work against us.  It is my hope that Bishop Scrope will be able to free a regiment of his household guard to accompany us.  If you can requisition some troops from your family, then I think we approach Tarsur with a majesty that befits the commitee.

Your brother in the Hands of Orr,
Deacon Anguis Fevre[/sblock]

Alessa:

[sblock]To my beloved cousin,

Firstly, my apologies for my temper in your meetings.  As you know me, you know that ever has my blood run hot, and passion leaped to life in me.  Congratulations on your victory--I hope that you take this as a sign of my love for you, for I am ever your supporter and friend in all that you undertake, a friendship I hope to continue here. 

Now then, onto less pleasant matters.  It is my hope that your flirtings with the hoi polloi is the pretension I suspect it to be--I do not think your career in House Serpens shall progress well if you entwine your career too closely to the revolutionary rabble that have seized the reins of state for the nonce.  If I am correct, cousin, then hear my voice--if not then read no further.  I think, coz, it is time for the serpent to make peace with the bull and the lion, for if we do not, the common shall eat us all.  We have not the time to waste on our pointless rivalry, based on grudges centuries old.  If peace be made, I can promise you something--the sun shall soon come out of the clouds it is hid behind and shine all the more brightly on your undertakings.  We are eclipsed for the moment, but that is passing--and soon.

I must also bring up a matter that has been on my mind.  It seems to me that if our council arrives at Tarsur with no strength but our claims of authority we shall be ignored whenever possible, and worked against when our aims go against what the local army wants.  It is my mind that we should come with a force that answers to us.  I am planing to request a regiment of Bishop Scrope's household guard.  It is my hope that you may be able to call on your family for support in this matter.  Please tell me your thoughts on this, as I would like to hear from you.

Your affectionate, and supine servant,
Anguis Fevre[/sblock]

To Bishop Ganelon Scrope:
[sblock]My beloved mentor,

Hail!  Had my first meeting with the council--the representive from the Power Below (I cannot call them House) was as objectionable as can be imagined.  More interesting was a rural woodsman of Centaurus, who seems to have been infected by their notions.  The disease spreads. Their blasphemy in denying the plan of Orr that all authority flow from him down to the people still galls at me I'm afraid, and were that the Hierophant other than the addle-headed old man he is, I think our struggles in the past would not be in vain.  But I prate on what is not.  What is, my lord, is the struggle of the dwarven rebels, which you have sent me to take care of.  However sir, as I fear this Council will look a paper tiger to the locals without true strength to back it, I ask humbly of you that you dispatch a regiment of your household guard under my command.  I hope, my lord, that this request is found worthy in your sight.

Deacon Fevre[/sblock]


----------



## Timothy (Aug 10, 2005)

Edited out


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 10, 2005)

Seguith stays behind as the others leave. Taking a sheet of parchment and a quill, he writes, as before, in a quick, angular hand. The wizard quickly composes his thoughts, folds the letter and hands it to Jones.

For Sarrom
[sblock]_Mr. Wurfter,

I shall make this correspondence brief: I believe our goals for the resolution of this dwarven conflict coincide. To paraphrase your wisdom from tonight, the law exists to serve men-and dwarves-and not to be served. If the committee should take the Deacon's course of blind adherence to the law, our hope of a long-lasting solution may not come to fruition. I do not wish to involve myself in bloodshed or face a situation such as this again.

Therefore, I propose a temporary alliance for the purpose of convincing the less opinionated members of our group to follow a reasonable course. Liem Halor and Alessa Siladre are both key members of the assembly, and may influence others. I therefore propose that each of us travel with one of the above representatives in hopes of swaying them, if necessary, towards a reasonable and peaceful course of action.

If this plan is agreeable, please send a reply to my quarters at House Monoceros, or speak to me tomorrow morning.

Sincerely,
Seguith Naram_[/sblock]

Finally leaving, Seguith bids the Dean farewell as he picks up his staff and strides out the door. Passing by the servant, he heads towards the building's exit, rather than his room. He walks swiftly across the city and to House Monoceros' section of the city. Before heading to his residence, he finds a merchant and buys himself a sturdy haversack. Finding himself at home, he packs away his possessions for the trip, spends a half-hour in study as he awaits any messeges others from the assembly might send him, and then retreats to his bedroom and soon falls asleep.

DM:
[sblock]Spells Memorized: 
0: Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
1st: Charm Person, Magic Missile x2, Shield
2nd: Alter Self, Invisibility, Scorching Ray[/sblock]


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 10, 2005)

After retiring to my room I write:

Letter to Mira [sblock]  We are heading out to the Dwarven ghetto to see what happened.  Some want blood others just want to see a someone swing from the gallows.  I will let you know how things are turning out.

E. Quinn[/sblock]


Letter to Liem Halor [sblock]  I am sorry I could not support you in a bid for chairmanship.  I felt that your vision you presented to us was to narrow, for a position so important.  We are heading out to the Dwarven ghetto, let us discuss how I can better understand you and see your vision that was not articulated tonight.  I do think we can overcome our differences and learn to work together.

E. Quinn[/sblock]


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 10, 2005)

Letter to Urgas Alem [sblock] I am sorry I could not support you in a bid for chairmanship. I felt that your vision you presented to us was to narrow, for a position so important. We are heading out to the Dwarven ghetto, let us discuss how I can better understand you and see your vision that was not articulated tonight. I hope in spite of this vote, both houses can work in harmony.

You servent,

E. Quinn [/sblock]


----------



## Timothy (Aug 10, 2005)

edited out


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 10, 2005)

Fevre writes a letter to Liem.

[sblock]To Liem, of House Leo,

Regardless of your stance on this matter, I feel that this council must arrive with some backing of our own, or we will have no true authority in this matter.  If you could request some troops from your house, it would aid us.  My thanks for your time, and may Orr look over you, and guide you to the right way.

Deacon Anguis Fevre[/sblock]


----------



## Timothy (Aug 10, 2005)

For rhialto, nevermind the previous posts

[sblock]
OOC: I'm sorry for the inconvenience, but it seems your letter does NOT reach the Bishop.

Very OOC: This is due to a PC's action I did not foresee. Your character does not know this and will not be very suspicious, because letters will normally take some while to be delivered.
I can not hive you more information, but I wanted you to know it's not me changing my actions, but because of IC reasons. I would like you not to alert the other players to this.[/sblock]


----------



## Rino (Aug 10, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Letter to Liem Halor [sblock]  I am sorry I could not support you in a bid for chairmanship.  I felt that your vision you presented to us was to narrow, for a position so important.  We are heading out to the Dwarven ghetto, let us discuss how I can better understand you and see your vision that was not articulated tonight.  I do think we can overcome our differences and learn to work together.
> 
> E. Quinn[/sblock]







Liem read the letter and replies
[sblock] 

Mr. E. Quinn,

What was it that you don’t like about my view on the situation? If you could tell me that then I could explain it to you. I know you don’t want this answer from me right now but I would like a specific question from you about the matter. The big why question doesn't suite me very well at this point.

If I may as, why are you saying this to me? To apologise for your vote against me? Or it there an other reason?

A good night my friend and I will see you in the morning

Liem Halor of Leo
[/sblock]


----------



## Rino (Aug 10, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Fevre writes a letter to Liem.
> 
> [sblock]To Liem, of House Leo,
> 
> ...




Liem writes a quick letter in return

[sblock]

To Deacon Fevre,

you would have to consult this with Alesse who is at this point the chairman and hold the big bag with the money, cause i dont think my house will do this for free. We live on the fact of hiring our house gaurd and for this matter i could try to get it at a lower cost then usual. but this has to be discussed with Alessa

Liem Halor of Leo[/sblock]


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 10, 2005)

Rino said:
			
		

> Liem read the letter and replies
> [sblock]
> 
> Mr. E. Quinn,
> ...




Quinn reads the letter and replies
[sblock] Mr. Liem Halor,

I noticed that you have stated what a great mediator you are, and I completely agree with that self-assesment, however, that is not enough.  You did not once come out with a purpose or goal that this group should strive for.  

My purpose was two fold.  First to offer you my condolences, but more importantly to also open up a line of communication so that we can work together in the future.  I do not want my non-vote to give you any misconceptions on me.  I admire your character and qualities, but as you stated earlier, you are not chairman ship material.  (post 41)

Have a pleasant night,

Your servant E. Quinn
[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 10, 2005)

> Anguis heads to his quarters. His original plan was to get some much needed sleep, but the discussion had raised his choler, and made rest impossible. Finding Julius's letter, he decides to busy himself with writing a reply, and then writing to his cousin, and the Bishop.




Later the same evening a letter arrives in reply:

[sblock]

Dear friend and cousin, 

Your support is, as ever, welcome and I hope to be able to return it. Truly, blood flows thicker than water, though I hope the flow will not be as great. Rain falls readily from Heaven, but blood is less easily replaced. And yet we cannot afford to fear bloodshed when necessary, for then the losses may be greater in the future.

No, I have not forgotten who I am, what is the source of my power. Nor have I forgotten where my future lies. But there must be a balance. I will, nay must, approach the incident with an open mind, to make sure we can reach the most elegant solution. If the negotiations fail we will all suffer the consequences, while a success will bring us great prestige and prove to the people that Nobility do indeed have the Grace of the Gods.

I do not rule out an alliance with the Bull and the Lion, indeed our ancient squabbles are less important than the future.

Bringing with us the aid of Scroge's Guard, however, would be unwise. We have the authority we need to command the local officials, and involving outside forces would mark us as both untrusting and weak. Worse, it would seem the committe was little more than a tool of the church and that is something I am sure only the church itself would want, while we need to establish the committe as a political force unto itself. Our accomplishment will be all the greater for not being shared.

Love,

Alessa

[/sblock]


----------



## Rino (Aug 10, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Quinn reads the letter and replies
> [sblock] Mr. Liem Halor,
> 
> I noticed that you have stated what a great mediator you are, and I completely agree with that self-assesment, however, that is not enough.  You did not once come out with a purpose or goal that this group should strive for.
> ...




Liem replies

[sblock]

To Mr. Quinn,

My Strive is just plain and simple: keep Farnese as good and prosperous land to live in. We have tried for many centuries to build this land as it is right now and my intention is to keep it as it was. But maybe we have to look outside our land what goes on. That will give us a better view on how we are doing, not offending our neighbours and so on.

I see no problem why we can not work together in the (near) future. And everyone in entitled to his own opinion, I believe that is a right we have in a democracy. If you think that I will not make a good chairman then so be it. 

Liem Halor of Leo[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 10, 2005)

After an uneventful nights sleep, Julius wakes up in the early hours before dawn, noticing that a letter had been sliped under his door.

Reading the letter from the Deacon Favre Julius can't help put smile in pleasure. 

"Praise Orr" making the sign of the circle and with an ironic smirk on his face, Julius can't help but chuckle at his own theatric's.

_*Well I'd better head back to home and get freshened up, I've got a very busy day ahead of me*_

Removing the Chair from the door, Julius quickly tidies up the room. _*I get the feeling I'm going to spend alot of my time in this place, I'll have to get some of my things sent over.*_ 

Opening the door, Julius heads back to House Taurus compond.
~~
After performing his morning exercise routine, eating breakfast and cleaning himself up. Julius finally remebers the letter from Deacon Favre, Julius sits down and composes the following letter.

For the Dean[sblock]
Dean Dean Brandt

It has been suggested to me that I should bring a contingent of House Taurus Guards on this mission to Tarsur, also I was thinking about bringing my own horse, to enable me to occasionaly escape the confines of the coach.

Knowing that you will be preforming magic to speed our journey, I thought it would be prudent to enquire, whether or not the magic to be used, can accomodate extra people and horses, or will the magic only be able to effects the coaches and the horses to draw them.

Respectfully Yours

Julius Forte[/sblock]

Putting his quill down, Julius quickly tidies his sparsely furnished room, getting out a travelling chest, his backpack and his saddle bags Julius begins packing for the journey ahead.

"Right I better see to my weapons" Julius thens sharpens and polishes his sword, and checkes and oils his composite bow, _hmm If I can take Thunder, I'd better requisition a lance as well._

Donning his enchanted Breastplate, and Helm Julius stands in front of his full length mirror 

"I wonder if any of the other councilers thought to have me followed today, hmmm I know just the outfit to get past them" Julius smiles.

OCC: (Breastplate comes with Greaves and a Helm) Julius transforms his enchanted armour into the appaerance of plain but servicable clothes, studded leather armour with a tabard (Symbol of House Taurus is on the Tabard) over the top and wearing a hooded cloak, His helm becomes a plain well worn openfaced helm which the usual cheek and nose guards, which mostly obscures his features. Finally Julius straps on his well made but unornamented longsword in a plain slightly battered scabbard.

Admiring himself in the mirror "I look like one of the House Guards now"

Leaving by the back servants entrance Julius goes about his days tasks

DM[sblock]
Julius will perform all of the actions specified in my email to you. 

Julius will also take care to change his appearance regualrly, by changing/removing the tabbard (part of the armour), slight changes to his helm (part of the armour too), and by occasionally changing his cloak (also part of his armour).

Julius will also take care to travel via a meandering roundabout route, and keep an eye open to see if he is being followed.
[/sblock]


----------



## Timothy (Aug 11, 2005)

For Julius:

[sblock]OOC: I trust you got my e-mail so you know everything is okay. You now have the orged letter back, along with military info that details that the letter was intercepted, blahdiblah. That's all you need to know now, right?[/sblock]

Letter from the dean, to Julius

[sblock]Sir Forte,

The magic I am going to use does not permit more people or horses to be brought along, I am sorry. You can send your horse, along with a trusted rider, to Tarsur, it will arrive there in 9 days. You can also put him on a boat to Stirr and let him be ridden (sp?) from there, this will take 6 days.

I hope this is enough information for you.[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 11, 2005)

ooc: Timothy, I think you've overlooked post #140...


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 11, 2005)

Upon waking, Quinn washes up, reads the letter from the night before.  He than spends time wrighting into his private journal, gets dressed and packs for the trip to the dwarven ghetto.


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 11, 2005)

Awaking from last night's sleep, Fevre smiles to himself as he reads Alessa's note, and then pens a reply. 

[sblock]To my dear cousin,
I found your reply delightful in its manner, and in its errors.  It is charming that one so devious (a quality I hold a virtue) can be so naive. While I will follow your wishes on this matter, I feel I must warn you as to the dangers you are facing.

Firstly, my dear, I must warn you of the consequences of pursuing negotiations.  Yes, bloodshed is a thing to be avoided, but sadly the dwarfs do not seem to be of this opinion.  They have prepared for war most unlawfully, and I suspect many of the Council will expect to see them punished for this.  The fact remains, my dear, that the law has been broken by these dwarfs, quite violently in fact, and in the broader scheme, the signal we send if we countenence this is not one that should be.  Our little commitee comes off as weak and sentimental, motivated by ideals so high they completely miss touching the ground.  "Rebel against us, and we shall support you" is the message this sends.  It marries our council to the nauseating ideals of the revolution, making us the enemy of those who do not share them, and wedding us to those who will cast us off at the first opportunity.  And if your negotiations fail, then we are doomed, all of us--we are weak, we are ineffectual, we have offended the strong.

Understand, I have never said "seek not to answer the dwarfs' grievances".  Orr forfend!  Something has divorced their love from us, and it must be answered.  If people are responsible they must be punished.  But we must also punish those of the dwarfs who sought to answer wrongs with wrongs, or we side with disorder.  I hope that you listen to reason on this, coz, but realize, I am for you even if you do not.

Now, onto the matter of soldiery--Orr's Circle, has my meaning fallen that far from the mark?  Coz, let me be frank--we come to Tarsur as outsiders, with a military already there, well-prepared and probably with leaders of its own.  The authority we have rests in air and paper--the one is invisible, the other a sword can tear through.  If we trust completely in them, we may come to regret it.  Remember, no matter what course of action you take, you will doubtless have to investigate those soldiers that are already there.  If our granted authority is the only might backing our ability to do so, then we are facing trouble, my dear.  I was not for calling on only Ganelon's troops--rather, I was for any of us that access to soldiers to try and get them as backing.  I was calling not for the Church dominating us, but rather, demonstrating that we act with the authority of many Houses.  It is your decision, coz, but again, if we have no troops, then if we make decisions that the troops that are there do not like, we will be in trouble.  Some forces that take their orders directly from us, whose loyalty is to us would be an asset.

Regardless, in this coz, even if my opinion be opposed, I will follow the decision you and the council come to in these things, even if I think it folly.  I merely hope my advice is listened to.

Anguis[/sblock]

Following this, he dons his armor and weapons.  He makes a prayer to Orr, and begins his day.

Spells selected:
[sblock]Orisons--Detect Magic x2, Guidance X2, Light
1st--Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Cause Fear, Doom
2nd--Eagle's Splendor, Hold Person, Zone of Truth

Domain Spells
1st--Burning Hands
2nd--Produce Flame

OOC: Though Anguis is evil, I don't see him as the undead-loving, channeling negative energy-type.  Could I stick with the turn/cure spell option, instead of rebuke/inflict?[/sblock]


----------



## Rino (Aug 11, 2005)

Liem wakes up after a night of great interest. he packs goods for his way to the dwarven ghetto


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 11, 2005)

Seguith, the betrayer, the favored mage of House Monoceros, yawns and rolls over in bed as the early morning light creeps in through his window, finally coming to rest on his face. _Aahh! Just five more minutes..._ 

Try as he might, his efforts to go back to sleep are in vain. He rises, rubbing his eyes, and stumbles out to the nearest bath. After washing himself, he returns to his room refreshed and fully awakened. Looking much more mage-ly, he, as per his usual routine, cracks open his spellbook and puts his mind through a series of mental exercises before beginning the memorization process. 

All spells are in post #143, second spoiler box.

Glad that he packed for the journey the previous night, he puts on a clean robe, picks up his belongings, calls to Othelus, who flies lazily across the room and perches on his shoulder, and departs for the Academy.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 11, 2005)

Nepthys said:
			
		

> [sblock]
> And heads to the library (in the academy) to find out everything of relevance there is to know about Tarsur, Kalur and Stir (especially the dwarven populations), the ruling class and military information.
> 
> Gather Information:..................12 (8+4)
> ...




OOC: FOR EVERYONE

perhaps you have allready noticed, but there are two places calles Stir, or Stirr. Stir is a nation to the northeast of Farnese, Stirr is the home away from home for House Serpens and it's located near the border of Stir, Distana and Farnese.

For Nephtys:

[sblock]
OOC: I have not fleshed out Kalur and Stir, so if you want to do that, go right ahead.

What you do know (and what's not in the campaign document) is that Stir has recently gotten another ruler. This ruler is as interested in technology as the previous one, but focusses outward a bit more. Stir has a larger population of dwarves then Farnese, because there has never been any tension between Kalur (home of the dwarves) and Stir. While people believe in Orr in Stir, they are not the sort of folk to take up arms against people who aren't. The dwarven population of Kalur is, well, the population of Kalur. In the lowlands of Kalur are some settlements where other races live too, but it's mostly dwarves, especially in the mountains. The rulers there are the dwarven Lords. There are a number of dwarven lords, each with his own mountain area. They bond together against enemies outside of Kalur (that means Farnese most of the times, but some other countries too) and rely on their own strengths for internal affairs.

As for military info. The dwarves have a strong military, as is to be expected. Stir has not got a big army, but is always experimenting with new weapons, which, recently, seemd to be a great succes, although you do not why.

Well that's it, like I said, if you want to flesh out things a bit more, I'd like that very much.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 11, 2005)

Deacon Fevre enters the chamber.  He is clad in fine plate mail, his head unhelmed, and a red surcoat and carries a sword and a shield that bears as its device a snake of fire biting its own tail on a black bull, rampant, on a sun.  He sits down, letting the shield rest on the table before him.  Glancing at his fellows, he nods.  "A pleasant day to you all.  May Orr look over our undertakings."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 11, 2005)

Eimhin Quinn walks up to the man clad in fine plate mail and introduces himself.  Quinn is dressed in average grade traveling clothes.  They are of a practical nature, the colors are dull browns and blacks to hide the grim that can be expected on the road. No coat of arms are visible nor is there any weapony/armor either.  "Hello, I am Eimhin Quinn, who might you be?  How come you are dressed so militarly?  Are you expecting to go into battle?  If so with whom do you expect to slay?"


----------



## Timothy (Aug 11, 2005)

OOC: Okay, it looks like everybody is ready, let's speed this game up a bit

IC: At the appointed time, everybody arrives at the gate. You see the Dean waiting with three carriages. You see him handing over a heavy bag to Alessa along with the words (Uttered rather loudly) Have fun with these 5000 Stars, Ms. Siladre and he points you all to a carriage.

First carriage: Senguith, Sarrom, Urgas
Second carriage: Liem, Alessa, Anguis
Third carriage: Julius, Eimhin.
OOC: I rolled to see who was going in which carriage. Now as I've said that I'm going to speed up the game, the next two days will be fastforwarded,

IC: With a shock, you feel the carriages being set in motion and for a short while the carriages rumble over the roads. After half an hour the rumbling stops. When you look out of your window you see that you are gliding just a bit above the road and that you are making good speed.
After almost two days argueing, reading, humming to yourself and watching out of the window, the carriages suddenly crash to the ground and slow down quickly.

In front of you, you hear a great roar. When you look out of the window, you see a huge, eight-headed dragon, with, in front of him a gnome.

Ah, hello my dear politicians.

You know, I heard you were chosen for a great honour.
The honour to represent the great *cough cough* government of Farnese. And the honour to represent your mighty *cough, cough* houses.

Maybe you will be honoured too, for I have chosen you to be my messengers. You can tell everybody that I don't like democracy.

You might even start by telling Fido overhere, although I'll doubt he'll listen.

Without saying anything else, the gnome disappears and leaves you with Fido, who is, at the moment, charging for the first carriage.

For those who have spellcraft:

[sblock]The Gnome was an illusion[/sblock]

Initiative:

Sequith - 16 
Anguis - 16
Liem - 14
*Hydra - 13*
Alessa - 10
Julius - 10
Urgas - 9
Eimhin - 7
Sarrom - 5

Getting out of the the carriage is a move-equivalent action. At the start of the first real round, the Hydra is 30 feet away from the first carriage. Carriage 2 is 45 feet away, carriage 3 60. The road you are on is deserted, but next to the road are low scrubs.

Have fun!

OOC: Yes, I did say there was fighting involved. Ow BTW, we posted an average of 18 posts per day since we began.


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 11, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Eimhin Quinn walks up to the man clad in fine plate mail and introduces himself.  Quinn is dressed in average grade traveling clothes.  They are of a practical nature, the colors are dull browns and blacks to hide the grim that can be expected on the road. No coat of arms are visible nor is there any weapony/armor either.  "Hello, I am Eimhin Quinn, who might you be?  How come you are dressed so militarly?  Are you expecting to go into battle?  If so with whom do you expect to slay?"




OOC:  Umm, you met Fevre yesterday.  And argued with him.  At length.

IC: Deacon Fevre steps out of the carriage, and touches his hand to his necklace.  "_Benedictus Orr!_!" he intones.  A slight glow engulfs him, then rushes forth filling the party with hope.  "May Orr guide and protect us in our struggles!" he declares, as he readies for the beast's attack.  (Necklace of Prayer Beads--_blessing_ on all party members in a 50 ft radius.)


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 11, 2005)

Being a yellow belly politician, I will disbelieve (will save +5).  Other than that I will get out of range and let the ftr minions take care of it.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 11, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Being a yellow belly politician, I will disbelieve (will save +5).  Other than that I will get out of range and let the ftr minions take care of it.





Disbelieve all you want, but you can smell the thing from where you're standign and that does not smeel like an illusion to you!


----------



## Twinswords (Aug 11, 2005)

Well since the country and my house will not be served by my death, i will try to get to a better tactical postion to give my abilities more of a chance. (If the beast is intercepted before it hits my transport i will move out of the coach and cast mage armor. Otherwise i will run like hell.)

The following people recieve letters from me before the combat. (the speed up was too quick)

Alessa
[sblock]
Dear Allesa,

I hope you will choose for a bloodless solution, and for the good of the state. Even our mission says, no blood in the street. The dwarves will also find this a good solution and will give our houses an inside force in the bull and lion dominated north. I hope to hear your thoughts about this.

With best regards,

Sarrom
[/sblock]

Quinn
[sblock]
Quinn,

It seems that our houses have the same opinion in this case and i hope you will support me against that idiot of a priest. The dwarves are also the people and you should feel it your duty to protect them also.

Sarrom
[/sblock]

Senquith
[sblock]

Your letter intriges me, And i will respond favorbly to a temporary alliance, we should speak on a later date about the details.

Sarrom
[/sblock]

Urgas
[sblock]
Urgas

I`m going to be short about this. I do not like you. But we are here to serve our state and our houses. I think it would be in the interest of you to keep the dwarves alive and helping them to get more economic developed. Rather then killing them and keeping them subdued. The dwarves are good craftsmen and should be encouraged to become more active in economic spheres. I hope you will support this in the council.

Sarrom
[/sblock]

Liem
[sblock]
Liem

i hope you will let justice prevail and that you will protect the people from those that wish to harm them and kill them. Please vote in the council for a non voilence solution. Please give your opinion on this matter.

Sarrom
[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 11, 2005)

Letters before departure: 

Deacon Fevre:
[sblock]
Darling Cousin,
Your condescension, as always, brings a smile to my face.

An initial attempt at negotiation does not rule out an eventual use of force. But an initial use of force makes fruitful negotiations all the more difficult. We must weigh the costs and the benefits when faced with the concrete facts. Indeed, their actions can most likely be considered criminal and deserving of punishment and yet their claims may be valid and deserving of consideration. Time will tell, and in time we may render our judgement. Orr will judge them all in the end, whatever fate we decree.

I understand your concerns, and your righteous indignation at their offensive actions. I am not so naive that I do not understand the risks. And yet, everything we know indicates that we are dealing with a very minor incident. This is not a catalyst for a second revolution, but a provincial squabble of marginal national importance, which is exactly why we have been sent to deal with the issue. I understand your enthusiasm with the task ahead, but there is no need to involve house armies in this. You also no doubt know that the true power of House Serpens lies not in its force of arms. Tauros and Leo would benefit far more from a militarization of our mission than either of the houses we represent and, alliance or no alliance, that would harm our interests in the greater scheme of things.)

Furthermore, since our travel will be speeded with magical means House troops would only arrive at our destination, at great expense, days after we have no doubt resoved the 
incident ourselves. 

Have faith in your own abilities and in the grace of Orr. We have in ourself what we need to accomplish our task, and what we do not have He will provide if our cause is just. There is no need for us to place ourselves in the shadow of our houses, coming to our masters with pleas for aid before our task is even begun. That is not the way to instill confidence and gain power. 

Love always,

Alessa

[/sblock]

Sarrom:

[sblock]

Dear Friend,

I believe our thoughts, like the rain and the grass, are in perfect harmony.

Alessa

[/sblock]

Thoria Eveningdew:

[sblock]
(letter written in a private code)

Dear friend, 
As you are probably already aware I have the situation well under control. We are departing tomorrow for the north, unescorted (if that is of interest). Some of the members of the committe may prove a challenge, but where one strategy will not do another will have to suffice. 
If you can connect me with our agents in Kalur it would be a great help. Nationalism is such an interesting phenomenon, don't you think?

Love, Alessa.

PS. Stir has produced such wondrous technology, such exciting new ways to bring peace and harmony. Perhaps the House should place a few orders, just in case. It would do us no harm to prepare for any eventuality. A monopoly on the trade would be costly to establish, but can bring us tremendous profits in the times ahead. DS.

PPS. I will always be jealous of you. DS
[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 11, 2005)

Timothy said:
			
		

> For Nephtys:



ooc:
Ah, interesting... I might just do that. 

--

Morning:

Alessa arrives, dressed in a simple but elegant garb and a soft lovely fragrance. Her blue eyes sparkle as she bids the others a good morning and chats briefly with one or the other. Her sometimes beligerent mood from the other evening has passed and she conducts her smalltalk with an effortless charm.



			
				Timothy said:
			
		

> IC: At the appointed time, everybody arrives at the gate. You see the Dean waiting with three carriages. You see him handing over a heavy bag to Alessa along with the words (Uttered rather loudly) Have fun with these 5000 Stars, Ms. Siladre and he points you all to a carriage.




She inclines her head slightly and regards him with friendly humor,
"I find my enjoyment where I can, sir. But I will take care not to have too much fun for government money."




			
				Timothy said:
			
		

> Second carriage: Liem, Alessa, Anguis
> --
> In front of you, you hear a great roar. When you look out of the window, you see a huge, eight-headed dragon, with, in front of him a gnome.
> 
> ...




"Well gentlemen," Alessa turns to Liem and Anguis, gesturing contemptuously at the beast, "Shall we teach this impudent cur a lesson in manners?"

ooc: Alessa will cast Hideous Laughter on the Hydra. If she does not have a line of sight to it from the carriage she will get out first.


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 12, 2005)

"An interesting method of political debate," Seguith comments as he steps out of the carriage. As he springs down onto the road, he begins casting a spell, quickly speaking incantations and moving his fingers in complex patterns. A few seconds later, the wizard's body morphs almost instantanously into a troglodyte, dressed in a manner similar to the wizard. "Quickly, I need a defense!" the altered mage calls in a hissing voice to his companions as he reaches for the components to his next spell.

Exit carriage, cast _Alter Self_ and turn into a troglodyte. This grants +6 natural armor (for a total AC of 20), +4 to hide checks, and natural weapons (2 claws and a bite, both 1d4).


----------



## Rino (Aug 12, 2005)

Liem looks at the hydra and starts going trough his backpack and pulls out a great sword "long time no see, and i hope i still know how to use this."

He jumps out of the carrage

*OOC: goes to the backside of the first carriage and when the hydra gets closer Liem  starts chopping heads*


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 12, 2005)

Julius jumps out of the carriage and unlimbers his compostie longbow, and let fly with an arrow.

Attack: +5, Damage:1d6+2.


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 12, 2005)

Noting some members hanging back, Deacon Fevre glances back at them, glaring.  "Come!  Do not hold back!  Any hand that can lift sword--lift it!  If we stand apart now, we perish all!"


----------



## Timothy (Aug 12, 2005)

OOC results:

[sblock]
Sequith - 16 - Alter spell cast succesfully
Anguis - 16 - Bless cast succesfully
Liem - 14 - 15+6+1(bless) HIT 7 dmg.
Hydra - 13 - Delay
Alessa - 10 - Cast Laughter succesfully, Will save +6 = 3+6=9 FAILED SAVE
Julius - 10 - Shoots Longbow 9+5+1-4 (Shooting into melee) MISS
Urgas - 9 - Runs away from the combat, never to return. (See OOC thread)
Eimhin - 7 - Cowers at the back (OOC: this is because OOC absence)
Sarrom - 5 - Mage armor casts succedfully
*Hydra* - Laughing. (1st round)
[/sblock]

IC:
Sequith and Anguis both get out of the carraige as quickly as they can, feeling being out there is probably best. Suddenly, it's just Anguis making the holy circle and a Troglodyte who looks just like Sequith.
Seconds later, Liem jumps out the carriage holding a simple, but very large sword. Liem storms at the Hydra and leaves a nice gush on the chest of the beast.
The Hydra looks down on Liem and snuffs as if saying: _I want a challenge first_
Moments later the smug expression on the faces disappears, to be changed into 8 stupid grins, then 8 wide open mauls that sound like an organ being abbused by Tinker Gnomes. Now Alessa is wearing the smug expression. An arrow misses the hilarious hydra, because Julius tried to miss Liem. Hitting the Hydra at the same time seemed too much.
Eimhin quickly retreats and Sarrom protects himself by waving around his hands and uttering a few words.

The hydra keeps laughing, and laughing, all his heads now bob up and down as fits of laughter and loud trumpeting take over the beast.

OOC: Okay, that makes me wish I didn't delay, ah well.


----------



## Twinswords (Aug 12, 2005)

Well a laughing hydra, you don`t see that every day or hear that.

Now for some help for the fighters. Sarrom starts summoning a hippogrif.

DM
[sblock]
summon nature ally 2
[/sblock]


----------



## Rino (Aug 12, 2005)

Liem look at the beast, and looks back at Alessa "it must be fun to have a great sword in your chest"  

OOC: keeps on choping, try to do as much damage as he can in the shortest availible time

very ooc: simple but stupid


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 13, 2005)

With silent admiration for whoever disabled the hydra, Seguith darts away from the carriage. Confident in his defense so far, he launches an offensive spell at the beast. He waves his hands briefly and utters a few sylables, conjuring a pair of light blue orbs and sending them into the beast's body. 

Move 15' away from the carriage, cast _magic missile_ at hydra (body, not heads). Also make an applicable knowledge check for information on the hydra.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 13, 2005)

Rino said:
			
		

> Liem look at the beast, and looks back at Alessa "it must be fun to have a great sword in your chest"




Alessa smiles "You keep tickling it and maybe it will laugh itself to death. I'll give it something more to play with..." 

She raises her voice in a beautiful incantation and brings a swarm of spiders into being, crawling all over the hysterical Hydra (occupying the same area).

(ooc: Summon Swarm: Spiders)

[sblock]
SPIDER SWARM



Diminutive Vermin (Swarm)

*Hit Dice:*

2d8 (9 hp)

*Initiative:*

+3

*Speed:*

20 ft. (4 squares), climb 20 ft.

*Armor Class:*

17 (+4 size, +3 Dex), touch 17, flat-footed 14

*Base Attack/Grapple:*

+1/—

*Attack:*

Swarm (1d6 plus poison)

*Full Attack:*

Swarm (1d6 plus poison)

*Space/Reach:*

10 ft./0 ft.

*Special Attacks:*

Distraction, poison

*Special Qualities:*

Darkvision 60 ft., swarm traits, tremorsense 30 ft., vermin traits

*Saves:*

Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0

*Abilities:*

Str 1, Dex 17, Con 10, Int —, Wis 10, Cha 2

*Skills:*

Climb +11, Listen +4, Spot +4

*Environment:*

Warm forests

*Organization:*

Solitary, tangle (2–4 swarms), or colony (7–12 swarms)

*Challenge Rating:*

1

*Treasure:*

None

*Alignment:*

Always neutral

*Advancement:*

None

*Level Adjustment:*

—


Combat

A spider swarm seeks to surround and attack any living prey it encounters. A swarm deals 1d6 points of damage to any creature whose space it occupies at the end of its move.

*Distraction (Ex):* Any living creature that begins its turn with a spider swarm in its space must succeed on a DC 11 Fortitude save or be nauseated for 1 round. The save DC is Constitution-based.

*Poison (Ex): *Injury, Fortitude DC 11, initial and secondary damage 1d3 Str. The save DC is Constitution-based.

COMBAT

In order to attack, a single swarm moves into opponents’ spaces, which provokes an attack of opportunity. It can occupy the same space as a creature of any size, since it crawls all over its prey, but remains a creature with a 10-foot space. Swarms never make attacks of opportunity, but they can provoke attacks of opportunity.

Unlike other creatures with a 10-foot space, a swarm is shapeable. It can occupy any four contiguous squares, and it can squeeze through any space large enough to contain one of its component creatures.

Vulnerabilities of Swarms

Swarms are extremely difficult to fight with physical attacks. However, they have a few special vulnerabilities,

as follows:

A lit torch swung as an improvised weapon deals 1d3 points of fire damage per hit.

A weapon with a special ability such as flaming or frost deals its full energy damage with each hit, even if the weapon’s normal damage can’t affect the swarm.

A lit lantern can be used as a thrown weapon, dealing 1d4 points of fire damage to all creatures in squares adjacent to where it breaks.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rino (Aug 14, 2005)

"look out with those spider, you might hurt somebody with them" Liem winks at Alessa


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 15, 2005)

Deacon Fevre raises his hand.  "Pyrrus Orr Magnificat!"  he intones.  A ball of flame sprouts in his hand.  He then moves over to where he will get a clear shot at the hydra.

(Cast Produce Flame and move to the side.)


----------



## Timothy (Aug 15, 2005)

Okay, I'm going to write out the second round tonight.

I hope Raven gets to post before that, otherwise I will have him continue his action.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 15, 2005)

Realizing the beast is indeed real and no one is around to slay the bugger, Quinn goes charging in.  

As he runs forward he states in a judgemental tone, "Deacon Fevre is right, all of us need to stand together.  This is a test to show how as a united one, all obstacles can be overcome.  Like Deacon Fevre has said, we must learn to overcome our reservations and doubts and support the majority who stand together."

OOC: MW Rapier +5(4+bless spell) (1d6 18–20/x2)(flank attack damage 1d6) AC 17 HP 37


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 15, 2005)

OOC:  Remember everybody, you're under a _bless_ spell, so all attacks are at +1.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 15, 2005)

OCC:Sorry for my slow response.

Seeing that the Hydra is lying prone in fits of laughter, Julius draws and holds his longsword with two hands and charges the beast.

Att: +10 (+6 normal, +4 prone, -3 power attack, +1 bless, +2 charge) 
Dam: 1d8+9 (+3 twohanded str dam, +6 power attack)
AC: 16 (-2 due to charge)


----------



## Timothy (Aug 15, 2005)

OOC results:

[sblock]
Hydra Fast healing - 18 Hp

Sequith - 16 - Two magic missiles, 7 dmg, Knowledge [sblock]A Hydra is not very vulnerable to it's body, it would be better to sunder his heads and then devise a way that limits regeneration[/sblock]
Anguis - 16 - Produce flames cast succes fully. You can move to the side, but remember you are on a road sided by bush.
Liem - 14 - Critical hit, 14 dmg
Alessa - 10 - Cast spiderswarm
_Spiderswarm_ - 10 - 3 dmg
Julius - 10 - charge, 17 dmg
Eimhin - 7 - miss. (and you are not flanking him atm, you'll have to go past him in through the bushes to do that.)
Sarrom - 5 - Summon succeeded
_Hippogrif_ - 5 - Fly over hydra, attack, miss.
*Hydra - 4* - Prone.
[/sblock]


----------



## Timothy (Aug 15, 2005)

OOC results:

[sblock]
Hydra Fast healing - 18 Hp

Sequith - 16 - Two magic missiles, 7 dmg, Knowledge [sblock]A Hydra is not very vulnerable to it's body, it would be better to sunder his heads and then devise a way that limits regeneration[/sblock]
Anguis - 16 - Produce flames cast succes fully. You can move to the side, but remember you are on a road sided by bush.
Liem - 14 - Critical hit, 14 dmg
Alessa - 10 - Cast spiderswarm
_Spiderswarm_ - 10 - 3 dmg
Julius - 10 - charge, 17 dmg
Eimhin - 7 - miss. (and you are not flanking him atm, you'll have to go past him in through the bushes to do that.)
Sarrom - 5 - Summon succeeded
_Hippogrif_ - 5 - Fly over hydra, attack, miss.
*Hydra - 4* - Prone.
[/sblock]

IC will follow, when I'm less tired and more sober. Just post your next action. I'll continue to the 3rd round in about 48 hours, you will continue your current action, or I will choose an action if you have not posted by then.


----------



## Twinswords (Aug 15, 2005)

Now for some help for the fighters. Sarrom starts summoning a hippogrif. agian. This time on the hydra.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 16, 2005)

Drawing her rapier, Alessa begins to sing in a peculiar harmony with the Hydra's laughter. In a beautiful voice she reminds then all of their inherent valor.

ooc: Inspire Courage, +1 to attack and damage for all allies.


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 16, 2005)

Deacon Fevre hurls a ball of flame at the hydra, another one appearing in his hands as he does so.  (Ranged Touch Attack on Hydra's Body +5, if it hits 1d6+5 dmg)


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 16, 2005)

Eimhin will swing again.  +6 to hit.


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 16, 2005)

Deciding to conserve his spells for more urgent situations than dealing with a laughing hydra, Seguith instead draws his bow and an arrow, and in a fluid motion, sends an arrow whizzing towards the beast's body.

Attack: Longbow +6, 1d8+1 damage.


----------



## Rino (Aug 16, 2005)

Liem keeps on chopping at the body of the beast


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 16, 2005)

Seeing the damage caused by his initial attack Julius can't help but smile, his smile soon vanishes when he sees the wounds of the Hydra begin to close.

"Damnation, what does it take to kills this thing" seeing no other alternative Julius continues to hack at the Hydra.

Att:+9 (+6 base, +4 prone, +1 bless, +1 inspiration, -3 Power Attack)
Dmg: 1d8+10 (+3 twohanded str, +6 power attack, +1 inspiration)
AC: 18


----------



## Timothy (Aug 16, 2005)

There we go again!

OOC:
[sblock]
Hydra fast healing: 18.

Sequith - 16 - Miss (rolled: 16 -4(prone) -4(ranged into melee) +6 +1(bless)
Anguis - 16 - Miss (Rolled: 3 +5 -4 (prone) -4 (ranged into melee)
Liem - 14 - Miss (Rolled: 4 +2(flanking) +1(bless) +6(Attack) +4(prone).
Alessa - 10 - Inspire Courage
_Spiderswarm_ - 10 - 5 dmg
Julius - 10 - Hit, 18 dmg!
Eimhin - 7 - Hit, 5 dmg (flanking attack included)
Sarrom - 5 - More hippogriffs!
_Hippogriffs_ - 5 - 4 claws and two beaks...  3 claws hit, 1 bite, 3d4+1d8+15+3 = 28 dmg (from now on, everybody is flanking the hydra)
*Hydra* - 4 - Prone.

Spoiler with totals damage done:
[sblock]
Round 1: 7 Dmg
Round 2: 41 Dmg
Round 3: 56 Dmg
[/sblock][/sblock]

IC:

Seeing the hydra laughing and not posing a threat, everybody becomes heroes and charges forward, meanwhile, spiders, hippogriffs and more hippogriffs are appearing everywhere you see. The air fills with the incantation of magic words, beautiful sung songs and terryfing battle cries. But all of you still hear the Hydra, laughing as a rusty iron tower that comes crashing down.

The Hydra bleeds from multiple wounds and while they are closing, they er not closing fast enough!!!


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 16, 2005)

Seeing that the battle goes well Alissa decides to stay out of the melee, to avoid getting blood on her clothes. Instead she continues singing while readying an action to cast Hideous Laughter again if the Hydra appears to regain his composure.

ooc: I think she can both keep up her bardsong and ready a standard action, but I'm not sure. If she can't ready the action she'll just keep singing.
Also, don't forget that the Spiderswarm has poison. Prett weak poison, but still.


----------



## Twinswords (Aug 17, 2005)

I cast speak with animals and move to the back of the coach to free my animals. (stupid nobles who don`t like rats.) And i tell them to go looking for a gnome and then report back. (please note the rat has scent.)


----------



## Timothy (Aug 17, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> ooc: I think she can both keep up her bardsong and ready a standard action, but I'm not sure. If she can't ready the action she'll just keep singing.
> Also, don't forget that the Spiderswarm has poison. Prett weak poison, but still.




She can ready it. And I'm remeberring your poison, don't worry. It'ws just highly unlikely teh hydra will even notice!


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 17, 2005)

Deacon Fevre walks forward and attacks with his flame.  (+5 to hit, touch attack, 1-6 +5 dmg)


----------



## Rino (Aug 17, 2005)

Liem starts to get the hang of this chopping and continues with attacking the hydra


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 17, 2005)

Quinn continues to stab, probably looking quite funny as he is avoiding blood splatters.


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 17, 2005)

"Keep it up! Its body is resilent, but we may yet destroy it!" the mage shouts, then speaks a few arcane words and gestures with his off hand. Pointing it towards the hydra, it spews forth a ray of blue-tinted fire.

Cast _scorching ray_, ranged touch attack at +5, 4d6+1 damage.


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 17, 2005)

Deacon Fevre shouts, "Hurry!  We are tasking him!  We are tasking him!  Victory is near!"


----------



## Timothy (Aug 17, 2005)

Rhialto:

[sblock]
I thought you did make an attack







> Deacon Fevre hurls a ball of flame at the hydra, another one appearing in his hands as he does so. (Ranged Touch Attack on Hydra's Body +5, if it hits 1d6+5 dmg)



[/sblock]


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 17, 2005)

[sblock] My mistake.  Got my rounds mixed up.[/sblock]


----------



## Timothy (Aug 17, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> [sblock] My mistake.  Got my rounds mixed up.[/sblock]




[sblock]No Problem[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 17, 2005)

Julius continues to swing his Longsword with a two handed grip.

Att:+9 (+6 base, +4 prone, +1 bless, +1 inspiration, -3 Power Attack)
Dmg: 1d8+10 (+3 twohanded str, +6 power attack, +1 inspiration)
AC: 18


----------



## Timothy (Aug 17, 2005)

*3rd round*

OOC:

[sblock]
Hydra Fast Healing, 18

Sequith - 16 - Rolled: 20! Confirm? Rolled6, miss (+5 -8) 26 DMG.
Anguis - 16 - Hit, 9 Dmg
The hydra's heads stop laughing and fall down, the wounds are still closing though.

Liem - 14 - Hit, 12 Dmg
With this last blow, the wounds stop closing and the hydry is history.

Sarrom:
[sblock]je vindt niks[/sblock]
[/sblock]

IC:

Sequith's ray of blue fire lashes forward from his fingertips and immediatly burns a hole through the thick natural armour of the beast, he is now obviously weakened and Orr's fiery wrath in the form of Anguis is the limit. The heads of the hydra come crashing down and the hydra does not show any signs of life, not even laughter. Only the wounds still keep on closing. With a final slash of the powerful and now bloody greatsword Liem ends it all. Alessa stops singing and soon nothing except the heavy panting of the politicians is heard.


----------



## Twinswords (Aug 17, 2005)

Sarrom summons an unseen servant to clear the road and wait for his animals to do a search for the miscreant gnome. Slowly and bit by bloody bit, bone by bone the hydra carcass is slowly being moved to the side of the road by the servant. The stench and the blood is everywhere but a half an hour later the road is clear agian for the coaches to pass and other traffic to pass.

Then Sarrom calls his cirkeling animals back. They have not found the gnome. Darnit.


----------



## Rino (Aug 17, 2005)

Liem pulls his bloody greatsword from the dead beast. and says with a big grinn on his face "who said that laughing was healthy for you?!?"


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 18, 2005)

"I certainly didn't," Seguith replies, dismissing his transmutation and quickly transforming into his normal human self. "If the hydra was a test of our abilities, I am sure whoever sent it is duly impressed with us for defeating it unscathed." _It seems that politics shan't be our only battleground in this assignment..._

Seeing Sarrom's animals circling around the coaches, he walks up to the druid. "Your servants are not likely to locate the gnome. It was an illusion; though whether a simple projection of the gnome or a creation of another, I do not know." Quite disgusted with the stench of charred and bloody hydra, he returns to the first carriage and cleans himself off with a cantrip.


----------



## Twinswords (Aug 18, 2005)

Illusion spells sometimes have a short range. If he is still nearby, even invisble, my animals will find him. I don`t want another surprise while we are standing here.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 18, 2005)

"If our enemy was capable of launching another attack against us at this time he would have done so when the odds were still in his favour. But, I have no objections to staying here a short while. 
I find myself wondering which organisation would be powerful, and witless, enough to send such a powerful creature against us. It seems an unusual tactic for a native group... It could be that outside forces, unused to the subtlety of Farnese, are trying to undermine our government. Ah, I'll suspect we'll find our answers in the North..."


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 18, 2005)

"Indeed," notes Anguis.  "What I found interesting was the "gnome's" statement that he didn't like democracy.  Now, while that would appear to tie the attack in with reactionary factions, it seems almost--planted.  As if we are supposed to connect it to the anti-democracy movement.  While it seems possible, this is--very blundering for those who hold more than enough power here to make a more effecient attack.  My suspicions lie with foreigners--or the radical wing of the Power Below..."

He glances at the hydra.  "Look at it.  Eight heads--for eight old houses."  He snorts.  "Though Vela has fled, and Lyra has been as useless as ever--but still, the sentiment remains--if I'm not imagining it..."  He pauses.  "But this is all speculation.  Unprovable.  Theoretical.  There is one thing we can be reasonably certain of--whoever did this had inside knowledge of who we were, and where we were going.  Which means, in all likelihood, that one of our superiors is a traitor who wants us dead."  He smiles slightly.  "Pleasant thought."


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 18, 2005)

In spite of his distaste for Anguis and his philosophy, Seguith nods. "Indeed it is," he replies. "In addition, this traitor is a mage with a considerably greater command of magic than I. Which would imply that he-or she-is from Monoceros. Of course, such a conclusion requires many assumptions, the greatest of which is the requirement of an inside source. A powerful spellcaster could scry upon our meetings, charm a servant to eavesdrop on us, magically interrogate one of our superiors, or any number of other methods," he says. "We cannot be certain that betrayal from within was a part of this incident. We do not even know that someone wanted us dead; perhaps it was merely a trial to assess our abilities."


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 18, 2005)

Anguis smiles.  "True, a powerful spellcaster could do as you say--but they'd still need to have been informed of our existence and location to begin with, which still suggests an inside job, at some level.  As for House Monoceros--well, some past involvement is possible, but your house hardly has a monopoly on wizards--merely the largest supply.  And given your rather--quarrelsome nature, there are plenty of outcast members who've made rather odd alliances.  One could easily be working with radicals or a foreign power."   He shrugs.  "Still, all we know about our attackers is that we know nothing of our attackers--we only suspect."


----------



## Timothy (Aug 18, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> "Still, all we know about our attackers is that we know nothing of our attackers--we only suspect."




Don't you just love this game    

OOC: Upate tonight, I'll leave some time for everybody to throw out their suspicions (sp)


----------



## Twinswords (Aug 18, 2005)

I don`t think the spellcaster is that powerfull. The creature was either transported to here by mundane means or called. I don`t think called because that is ussually only used for outsiders. It isn`t summoned or it`s corpse would have disappeared. Most likely it was charmed and moved here. And a illusion spell is not that much of a trick. although multiple illusions are. We should check in stirr, to see if there are any noteworthy gnome wizards in the neighbourhood.


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 18, 2005)

"Assuming that we seek a gnome wizard, and that was not an attempt to get us on the track of one.  The former seems unlikely," mutters Deacon Fevre.  "After all, who would create an illusion that CAUSED people to suspect them.  Still--there maybe something..."   He glances up.  "Look for a gnomish illusionist who's prone to coughing sarcastically.  He's almost certainly not our man--but our man wants us to think he is--which means he knows him..."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 18, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> "Indeed," notes Anguis.  "What I found interesting was the "gnome's" statement that he didn't like democracy.  Now, while that would appear to tie the attack in with reactionary factions, it seems almost--planted.  As if we are supposed to connect it to the anti-democracy movement.  While it seems possible, this is--very blundering for those who hold more than enough power here to make a more effecient attack.  My suspicions lie with foreigners--or the radical wing of the Power Below..."





"I believe the power below is not the one that is anti democratic.  I do believe they are the most democratic of any single group.  There only claim to power would be occur if democracy is allowed to flourish."


----------



## Timothy (Aug 18, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> COLOR=Red]  "Look for a gnomish illusionist who's prone to coughing fits.[/COLOR]




That, my dear friend, was sarcasm

IC:

Out of convenient placed boxes at the front of each carriage, your drivers reappear. Timidly the first one says:

Sirs, madam, if you're ready, we will continue by mundane means. It will take me sometime to reach somebody to enchant our carriages again Once we reach Stirr.

<<<<Time Jump>>>>

You roll into the great city of Stirr, only Farseer exceeds her size and beauty, although some will say Stirr is even more beautiful. But nobody doubts that Stirr has to most beautiful square in the kingdom, maybe even in the world. In the middle of Stirr, two rivers, Hydrus Borealis and the Limes river meet. This makes for a spectacular sight, The bright blue Hydrus Borealis follows the course that was put into the stars by Orr and the somewhat muddy Limes follows the easiest course, as all water does. When the two rivers meet, the water begins to swirl patches of blue and browner water dance across the lake. On top of the lake, a huge square is built. This square links to four parts of Stirr that were seperate in long lost times. The square is a miracle of engineering, as it on ly rest on one pilar in the middle of the water and at the four sides. No building sits atop the square, but there is a great fountain, spewing blue and brown water into the air, before it follows its way.

Those of you who only heard of this stand awed, those of you who have seen it are happy to be here again and those familiar with it smile, as if they met an old friend.

Lady, gentlemen, if you are ready, I will make reservations at the Swirling Inn, on the other side of the square.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 18, 2005)

OOC: I'm off for an appointment, post what you want to do and I'll resolve that. You'll have 24H in game time before you leave, coincedentally that will probably be the OOC time too


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 18, 2005)

Earlier, before the coach picks them up, in answer to Eimhim's objections--

"Which is precisely why they would seek to have this attack credited to the reactionary forces,"  notes Deacon Fevre.  "If they can claim the other side is not following the agreement, it would give them a chance to throw down the accord and start another revolution--and they want that very much."   Fevre glances at Eimhin forcefully.  "Remember, many of your fellows were calling for the complete disbandment of the Eight Houses.  Instead they got an unwieldy, possibly unworkable compromise that tried to satisfy everyone--and failed to, in all honesty.  Some of your fellows have accepted it as the best they can manage--but many have not, and are looking to end it and see all their desires fulfilled."  He glances at the entire committee.  "Do not think because this group is dedicated to democracy, all who claim to support it will support us.  The radical wing is as opposed to the Houses and the Power Below working together as the most ardent reactionaries--and they will view us as yet another example of this.  I fear we have many enemies among the House's more extreme politicians, and few friends."

Once they are in Stirr, Deacon after checking in to the Inn will visit Bishop Hargreaves, head of the local temple.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 18, 2005)

As a parting shot before getting on the transportain bus.

"Deacon Fevre, sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.  I think it is funny how you can accuse that group of highly intelligent subterfuge one seond and than describe them as ignorant uncouth rabble the next.  I believe your double talk acquits that group and indicits another."


Around town Quinn stands around in awe.


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 18, 2005)

"Mr. Quinn, let me tell you a rule of politics--never assume you're being dealt honestly with," says Deacon Fevre.  "The very fact that our "friend" felt obliged to mention his anti-democracy leanings causes me to wonder if it wasn't an act for our benefit.  And while I view the Power Below as a rabble, I view it as a rabble with dangerous leaders.  I apologize if my honest appraisal of the situation offends you, but if you honestly assume that you work for a House that lacks ambitious, unscrupulous men who will stop at nothing to achieve their ends, then your naivity earns my pity.  I do not assume that, and I serve the Church."  He shrugs as he enters his coach.  "But as I said--I was only theorizing.  We know nothing, and we must not act as if we do."


----------



## Rino (Aug 19, 2005)

Liem gets off the carrage and streches his arms and leg "i hope the rest of the journey will go faster, cause i dont like being in small spaces for a long time"
to all "i have some busnisse to take care of, and some letters to send." and wanders of on to the square

DM:

[sblock] 
are the house also here with some kind of local headquartes? if so Liem will inquire where Leo's is and will ask for any local information about:
1: the neighbouring countries.  
2: any known anti-democracy 'rebels'. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Twinswords (Aug 19, 2005)

Sarrom goes out of the coach and stretches a bit. He then frees his animals. And feeds and pets them. 

Ok i going to walk a bit around town. See the sights and so on. 

Sarrom pays to have his luggage delivered and then moves off. Disappearing in the city.

DM

[sblock]
I change in a different person when i can find an out of sight spot. and watch if i`m not followed. Then i go about to gather information about a certain wizard, current events and the situation up north. If i have time i try to find some house agents or suitable candidates for it.

[/sblock]


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 19, 2005)

Stepping out of the carriage, Seguith stretches his arms and whistles for Othelus, who flies out of the carriage and lands gracefully on his shoulder. Impressed as he is at the beautiful architecture of the square, the wizard spends little time admiring the sights of Stirr. "I trust no one will mind my absence for a short while. I will be at the Inn tonight, should anyone require my presence," he tells the others, and then walks off in the direction of the nearest enclave of House Monoceros. 

DM:
[sblock]Seguith heads for a House Monoceros library, tower, or any other facility they have in Stirr. Once there, he searches though lists of notable mages and inquires with ranking members of the house to compile a list of spellcasters with the following qualifications:

-Skill with illusions and/or enchantments
-Anti-democratic political beliefs
-Gnomish
-Knowledge of his committee and their mission
-Access to dangerous and uncommon creatures and methods of transporting them

He also asks if any new information has arrived regarding the dwarven rebellion.[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 19, 2005)

Alessa does not involve herself further in the argument, but thinks with a fond smile that her dear cousin is probably not far from the truth. 

After cheking in to the inn Alessa heads out for a stroll. She has seen the wonders of Stirr before, as a child, but that is not her only reason for taking a walk. Rounding a corner into a shaded alley she alters her appearance into a bent old crone, walks down a few streets in her new guise before changing again into the appearance of a boy in his early teens behind another secluded corner. Walking further she finds the house she was looking for, the house of one of her contancts in House Serpens, and knocks on the door.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 19, 2005)

Restraining himself to allow the Deacon to have the last word, Quinn thinks that that the Deacon is project his own in house politics onto others.


----------



## Twinswords (Aug 19, 2005)

[sblock]
Drd: 0: read magic, 2x cure minor, detect magic. 1: produce flame, obscuring mist, CLW. 
2: barkskin, spider climb.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 19, 2005)

Anguis pens one last letter to his cousin.

Alessa
[sblock]My dearest cousin,

As your last missive suggests you have mistook my meaning, I feel I must make it clear--I have no objections to negotiations, as long as we understand that we are dealing with criminals, and that some of them will have to pay some price for this.  No, I very much doubt this uprising will caused a sustained revolt--but the message that is sent if we simply grant them their demands is that Farnesse will do what you say if you seize a military outpost--a very undesirable one, I think you can agree.  I do not want us to be against the dwarfs and for the army--but what you all fail to recognize is that this approach is against the army and for the dwarfs.  This commitee must appear impartial--siding with neither party in this matter.  We should punish both those dwarfs who've led this uprising, and any officers whose actions caused the ill-will if we are to have any appearance of moral authority.  Otherwise, we are simply another face of the factionalism that is tearing this nation apart.

Also, as regards the negotiations--I feel we must demand the dwarfs disarm before they even begin, or we will be asking for trouble.  If we make the weakness of their position apparent to the dwarfs, we stand a good chance of ending this with little to no bloodshed.  If on the other hand we allow them to remain armed and in possesion of the barracks, they may simply abandon talks and return to a militant stance whenever they are displeasured.

As regards our attacker--I hope this convinces you that my earlier fears of the opposition we would face were not in vain.  I fear Mr. Quinn (and very likely his whole 'party' on this commitee) demonstrates a dangerous assurance of their own rightness and my wrongness.  I am opinionated, true, but my opinions are based on past example--theirs on an ideology that has yet to prove itself correct, and seems to be doing the opposite.  As I have noted, while it is possible, I strongly doubt this was a reactionary attack, but rather an attack meant to look like one.  Either the radicals or foreigners seem likely--on the other hand, some small plants meant to tie into both groups--the illusury gnome, and the choice of an  8-headed hydra to attack us--might suggest an unbalanced individual, acting on his own, quite possibly for no ideology whatsoever, simply trying to suggest connections with other parties.  Whoever this was, as I stated, they knew of us.  We should be careful.  And we should definitely not make any public accusations based on the 'evidence' from the attack, as it seems likely that such an action was part of the plan's intent.

Your concerned kinsman,

Anguis Fevre[/sblock]


----------



## Timothy (Aug 20, 2005)

OOC: Well. because I'm still a student, I consider having a party once or twice a week normal. After coming back from such a party, I probably won't post anything useful, as I do not have 100% of my brain cells on this game. Therefor I'll post in the morning, rather than late at night. This might happen a bit more often starting next tuesday, because the introduction of new students starts then and I'm giving the introduvtion to a small group of students. Unfortanatly (although I don''t really mind) this will take some 10 days.

I will be able to post in those 10 days, but probably not more than once every day.

I thaught you should know. Right now I'm off to bed and I'll post in the morning.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 20, 2005)

Nepthys:

[sblock]Once you enter House Serpens headquarter, a young women that you recognize immediatly as the child-servant of Thoria comes running down.

Miss Siladre, Miss Siladre! A letter from Miss Eveningdew, A letter from Miss Eveningdew

You mention her to quiet down and open the letter. It is a short letter, appearantly written in haste.

_Alessa,

I'm sorry that I haven't been able to stop the Hydra, I learned of it too late. Do not hunt down the ones responsible, they fit into our grand scheme and while your committee seems to be their target now, they will become usefull. Hope you're okay if you get this.

Love, Thoria_

We got this message by magic, what does it say? Is it important??

OOC: There's your plot hook worked in the campaign.  [/sblock]


----------



## Timothy (Aug 20, 2005)

Rino:

[sblock]

OOC: I have not fleshed out Distana and Stir, so if you want to do that, go right ahead.

What you do know (and what's not in the campaign document) is that Stir has recently gotten another ruler. This ruler is as interested in technology as the previous one, but focusses outward a bit more. Stir has a larger population of dwarves then Farnese, because there has never been any tension between Kalur (home of the dwarves) and Stir. While people believe in Orr in Stir, they are not the sort of folk to take up arms against people who aren't. Stir has not got a big army, but is always experimenting with new weapons, which, recently, seemd to be a great succes, although nobody knows why.

Distana is just that, Distant. They seem to be minding their own affairs for now and are buse fighting another nation, further away.

There is more information of the situation. It seems have refused to negotiate. What there demands are is not known in Stirr.[/sblock]


----------



## Timothy (Aug 20, 2005)

Ringmereth:

[sblock]
Unfortunatly most of the information that you seek is not available to you. you do know of a couple of gnome illusionists. You do know some who might hava acces too exotic creatures. But you do not know what their ideas about democracya re or if they know what the committee is up to.

The 2 gnome illusionists with acces to creatures live in Horda and in High-up. They are both quite powerful but not really actively involved in politics, as far as you know.

Do you want to search some more, or elsewhere?[/sblock]


----------



## Timothy (Aug 20, 2005)

After spending the night in the tavern and going about your won business, you all asemble at the carriages. You get in and the drivers drive away.

Shortly therafteryou feel the wheels coming off the ground and you're glding at high speed towards your destination.

Time passes as quickly as the road glides beneath you and soon you arrive at Tarsur.

The carriages stop in front of the Lord's castle and you are led to a big room with a table in it. At the head sits the Lord.

Greetings noble committee! 

I will be brief. You know of the situation I expect. but I do not know what you know. Therefor it would be better if you ask me questions that you want to know before I will show you the barricades.

What are your questions?


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 20, 2005)

"I have a few questions, yes, as we have not been given many details of your situation," Seguith begins. "First, we have not been told the cause of this riot. Knowing what has incited the dwarves will be important in any negotiations we may attempt. Second, have any fatalities occured in the disturbance, on either side? Finally, who, if anyone, is leading the dwarves, and what might their motivation be?" the wizard asks.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 20, 2005)

Timothy said:
			
		

> Nepthys:




[sblock]
Alessa laughs to herself upon reading the letter, finding her suspicions proven true. Answering the servant, "Not as important as I had hoped, but useful nevertheless." she writes her reply:

_Thoria, _

_I am pleased to see that matters have been set into motion._

_Though I must regret the loss of such a valuable resource the attack has only proven to strengthen my position. The deadly coward of House Vela fled before his attack, disgracing his House before the entire nation, (I do not need to tell you that word of this should be spread as widely as practicable, the dishonour of Vela gives us a competitive edge.) And, though the swords and spells of the others slew the beast it was my power that rendered it utterly harmless. (Perhaps I should write a song about the incident... )._

_But now on to more important matters. As I wrote you in my latest missive I believe that, with a minimal amount of string-pulling, the situation in the north can be turned into an international war. Racial hatreds can be inflamed on both sides of the border to the dwarven kingdom and can easily be escalated into violence. The fate of the dwarven rebellion should be our fulcrum. _

_The advantages of a war should be obvious. Wether it ends in our national victory or defeat it will still pave the way for our plans. And to help engineer such a war I will need better information about our agents in the nation of Stir._

_Our House also needs to prepare itself for the conflicts to come. I am certain that the technology of the North-west could be useful, and we will need the edge it can give us. _

_Love, Alessa._

_PS. I am grateful for your support for my plans. Your faith in me means a lot. DS._


Having sealed the letter she hands it over to the servant, "Take great care of this and send it to miss Eveningdew by as quick a means as possible. I will return here in the morning."

Then she heads back to the Inn, changing her diguise along the way.

--
ooc: Oops, I hope I didn't post too late...
[/sblock]


----------



## Rino (Aug 20, 2005)

"good day sir, thank you for welcoming us to your humble town. we will make sure that the situation will be solved as effecient as possible. we heared that there were some troubles with the dwarven communitee here in Tarsur, they entered the barracks that were placed inside there part of the town. and that they had taken the captains house. but how has the situation evolved since then? what i just told you m'lord is all we know about this."

DM:
[sblock] ik heb de verkeerde stad op de brief gezet maar ik hoopp dat je het begrijpt[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 20, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Anguis pens one last letter to his cousin.




Anguis:
[sblock]

Alessa, upon retuning doesn't answer to the letter. But in the carriage she gives Anguis a look of complete understanding, and near unreserved agreement.

ooc: Sorry about the briefness, but I don't have time to write a worthy reply to your fine letter.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 21, 2005)

Timothy said:
			
		

> Time passes as quickly as the road glides beneath you and soon you arrive at Tarsur.
> 
> The carriages stop in front of the Lord's castle and you are led to a big room with a table in it. At the head sits the Lord.
> 
> ...




Alessa greets the Lord politely and, showing him the papers verifying their identities and her role in the party, asks him in a pleasant voice. 
"The honourable representatives of Houses Monocerus and Leo have covered most of what we need to know, but there are more questions that need answers. First, what are the numbers involved? How many rebels reside inside the barricades, and outside? How many troops do you currently have at your disposal, and what is their level of competence? 
Further, have you noticed signs that the rebellion might be motivated, or supported by outside causes? How have the Lords of Stir [the country] reacted to the incident? And how has the rebellion been percieved by the local population in the area? Do the local commoners sympathise with the rebellion or do you trust their loyalty?"


----------



## Twinswords (Aug 21, 2005)

First i will introduce myself, i hate working on only a title. My name is Sarrom Wurfter.
What have you during or in response to this rebelion? How big is the area that is in hands of the rebels?


----------



## Timothy (Aug 21, 2005)

IC:

The lord nods as he hars everybody's questions.

I'll try to answer all of the questions, but I do not know everything...

There has been a lot of tension in the dwarven district lately. Since the barracks were put in place really. But this didn't cause provoke any violence. Suddenly about 100 of the 270 dwarves stormed the barracks and took the 50 soldiers by surprise. There was some fighting, but it happened very quickly. We do not have any eye witnesses, because nobody got out of the barricades. And it's just dwarves dwarves and soldiers in there. The only thing that we know is that some people living nearby heard some bangs and screaming. From what we have observed there is a group of around 20 dwarves living in and around the captain's house. The leader seems to be one of them. Nothing has really happened, we were quickly informed that you were coming and the dwarves just settled down and strengthended their defenses. We have not allowed the army force that is camped outside the city to enter, because we were afraid that would maek everything worse. Those soldiers are mostly experienced troops and there is one unit of 20 heavy horsemen with some officers with them. People here have started complaining the army should end this. Although some reports tell of minor dwarven uprisings in other cities. They demand better treatment for their kind. We expect that that is the demand of these dwarves too, but we do not know.

As for outside involvement, interesting question. We have seen one human walking around freely, usually with one or more dwarves from the captain's house.

And the lords of Stir, I don't know any reaction from any of them, why should they, this is between us and those dwarves, not them.

As for the area, I'll sketch it for you. The roads are the only real possibilities to enter, as the dwarves torched some houses and made as good as impossible to pass.

I hope I have answered your questions satisfactory. I will grant you beds and private rooms in my castle and if you need anything, just ask me, Lord Iason Torbod.


OOC:

Short overview:
[sblock]Cause of the riot: Lot of tension due to barracks, Dwarves stormed barracks.
Fatalities occurred: There has been fighting and probably fatalities, but how much is not known.
Leader of the dwarves: Group of 20 dwarves, in captain’s house.
Evolved situation: Stalemate
Numbers: 270 dwarves live in district, at least 100 are involved. 50 soldiers
Army force: 300 soldiers, most with experience an a unit of heavy horsemen.
Outside Involvement: Not really known, one human walking freely among the dwarves.
Stir: Nothing known about reaction.
Sympathetic locals: Most are loyal to the army, just dwarves. Other dwarves agree wholeheartily.
Counter measures: None yet, army not allowed in city.
Rebel Area: sketch.[/sblock]

I edited some of the info, if you read it allready, just forget it


----------



## Timothy (Aug 21, 2005)

Sarrom:

[sblock]
Je contact hier weet niet zo heel veel meer, behalve dan dat de soldaten blijkbaar een dwergen kind hebben opgesloten de dag voor alles los barste. 

De knallen die gehoord waren, waren erg luid en mensen hebben zoiets nog niet vaker gehoord. ze vermoeden sterke magie.

deze laatste krijg je met een glimlach van je contact te horen:

De dwergen koning is hierheen gekomen om het leger uit te dagen. Aan de andere kant van de grens staat et grootste leger van dwergen ooit, met verschrikkelijke wapens, om Farnese te veroveren.

dit is dus word on the street...[/sblock]


----------



## Timothy (Aug 21, 2005)

Liem:

[sblock]
pas lezen nadat je IC naar de amry bent gegaan!

[sblock]Als je je brieven gaat ophalen wordt je de officierstent in geroepen. De major die deze legergroep leidt, zit achter een tafel en maant je tot 'plaats rust' na je saluut.

AH, Liem, daar ben je! Je peetvader heeft me veel over je verteld.
Ik zal je contact in Tarsur zijn, of één van mijn loopjongens naar je toesturen.

Ik vrees dat ik weinig aanvullende info heb, omdat ik hierbuiten moet wachten tot de lord het goedkeurd dat ik binnenkom.

Laat me maar weten wat wij voor jou kunnen doen, want ik heb begrepen dat jullie autoriteit boven die van de lord gaat in deze situatie![/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Timothy (Aug 21, 2005)

Alessa:

[sblock]
Once you get a chance to get away from the group, a man aproaches you. OOC: read when you have sliped away IC, out of the castle
[sblock]
Mistress, a letter from another mistress. I have it in my bakery shop just east of Orr's temple.

_
Alessa,

What goes on in Stir at the moment is a delicate matter and while as you say, you have my faith, I cannot give all details of our operations to you. Father has a say in this too. Whenever it will be important enough for you, I'll talk to father again.

Keep me informed and sing the song to me when we meet again!

Love, Thoria_[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Timothy (Aug 21, 2005)

OOC: If I seem to have forgotten your plans, post it here, although I think I'm keeping track of everything!


----------



## Rino (Aug 21, 2005)

Liem listens to the lord and nods while he speaks "thank you milord for your information. Do you wish to speak us for anything else or may we be excused? I would like to walk around the town a bit, get the air that is here at the moment. Trying to feel if there is any tension in your beloved city. And I heard that the battalion of a friend of mine from the military academy, I sertenly would like to pay him a visit to see how life has been treating him till now" Liem formally greats the lord 

OOC:if no other business is to be done in the throne room, Liem will walk around town in his explorer's outfit and he has his walking stick with him. He finds his way in the city to the army camp and goes to the captain


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 22, 2005)

Timothy said:
			
		

> IC:
> 
> The lord nods as he hars everybody's questions.
> 
> ...




"As I understand it, no one's life is in eminent danger, we have no need to meet with them immeditately?  Therefore I recommend we set up a meeting 1st thing in the morning.  Do you have a means to contact the Dwarves?  We should request a meeting and have that request letter delivered at dawn."

Turning toward the Deacon,  "I recommend we write the message in dwarvish so as to give them an incentive to appear and minimize the chance of them not complying.  I understand your minority views of razing the people, but currently, that is an unacceptable alternative.  Financially and from a PR perspective, the destruction of Governmental property should not be toletrated.  If you attack, Government property will be dystroyed and the blame will be on us.

Who amoung us can write as if touched by angels?"


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 22, 2005)

"Destruction of government and private property has already occured. You are correct in suggesting diplomacy first and violence last, but not to save a few buildings when the dwarves have already razed many on their own," the wizard counters.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 22, 2005)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> "Destruction of government and private property has already occured. You are correct in suggesting diplomacy first and violence last, but not to save a few buildings when the dwarves have already razed many on their own," the wizard counters.




"Please do not confuse facts with public relations.  Because there has been no Government interest, the dwarves can not shift the blame.  The minute a Government expedition enters the area, all blame will shift to the Government forces.  To enable the this shift in blame will doom, hopes of normalancy.

During negotions, we need to document what the distruction was.  Get that story out because the story that gets out first, will carry the most weight."

Looking around Quinn asks, "So who has writing insturments so we can dictate this call to meet?"

"Lord Iason, do you have a Dwarven translator?"


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 22, 2005)

Seguith produces a sheet of parchment and a quill from his backpack. "Since the dwarves were clearly the instigators of this uprising, the blame will naturally rest upon their shoulders," reasons the wizard. "So long as we accurately document the situation and the steps that we take, we have an acceptable rebuttal to any accusations of causing damage. Now, who will compose the letter?" Seguith asks.


----------



## Twinswords (Aug 22, 2005)

Appearances can be decieving. My dwarfish is a bit rusty i`m afraid. How strong are the barricades by the way?


----------



## Timothy (Aug 23, 2005)

I do have a dwarven translator on call. It is neccesairy these days. I'll call him for you.


And about the barricades. We have not tested them, but the dwarves have been enforcing them since day one, so they are probably strong. But not strong enough to withstand great force.

OOC: As I've said, the introduction period has entered here on my university, which will lead to less time for me. I'll be ouside most of the time, but I'll come home to update this game when I get a chance. This will probably mean once per day, although not always a lengthy reply.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 23, 2005)

"Wonderful, so what do we say?.....An authorized representive of the Government has been sent to negotiate with you.  Please send your representatives to XXXX at 3 pm today.  These representives will be under protection and no harm shall come to them.

Signed the chairman."


----------



## Twinswords (Aug 23, 2005)

Do you have a suitable neutral location lord? I suggest the time to be tomorrow at noon. Any protection troops? or do we leave those at home?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 23, 2005)

"Well it seems that everything is well inhand, I have an errand to run to the army garrison. I'll be back ready for the negotiations tomorrow."

DM
[sblock]
I'm going to deliver the army dispatches to the Captain Harfung and see what his reaction is 'the document', then I'll go visit Jonathan Swift (Military Intelligence Operative) to see if he can give me any more intell on what has been happening, I'll also mention to Jonathan that the army has recently discovered that these riots were incited by Kalur Operatives to test how the new political structure would act to such events.[/sblock]


----------



## Timothy (Aug 23, 2005)

Unfortunatly such a place does not exist. The cwarves keep inside their barricades and probably won't alllow a group of more then 5 people inside. But you'll have to talk to the dwarves themselves for precise information

OOC: No reply on private matters, soon though, soon...


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 24, 2005)

"I'm afraid my knowlege of Dwarven is extremely limited, but if you wish I shall compose a letter with the aid of our translator. Tomorrow at noon would be a good time, that would give both sides time to prepare. A suitable location would be on the field surrounding the barraks, within bow-range of both guards and rebels."

She waves the translator over, "Show me to a suitable location for us to compose our letter."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 24, 2005)

Quinn walks over to listen  and assist in the edit as the letter is written.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 26, 2005)

Assisted by the translator Alessa composes a message to the Dwrven leaders.


"
Dear Rebels, 

The Council of Farnese has appointed our committe to resolve the conflict between you and the State. In the interest of peace we are inviting you to a conference where we hope to negotiate a fair and just solution to the conflict we are finding ourselves in. 
We suggest that you send your representatives to the barricades outside the Captains House at noon tomorrow. As a show of good faith we request that you at that time release any hostages you may have taken.

Alessa Siladre, Chairwoman of the Committe.
"

Alessa then orders a courier to deliver the letter to the barricades.

-
After washing herself and shanging into a new outfit she borrows a horse from the Lord and heads out to  inspect first the barricades and then the army camp outside the town.
At each location she will first identify herself then hold a short speach encouraging the soldiers to remain ever vigilant but ensuring them that she will do what she can to end the rebellion without endangering any of their lives.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 28, 2005)

OOC:

Hi all.

As you've noticed, I didn't post a lto. I did check the forums a couple of times, but I'm not in the right shape to post good replies and keep track of the information on the side. I think it is better for the game that I'll post good posts rather than short posts, so I'd like to put the gam on hold until Friday.

This means that you are all welcome to post and argue about whatever you want, but I won't be moving the story along till the end of the week.

Thanks for understanding.

OOC2: For those wondering, yes I'm having a helluva time. The first-years that my and friends and I are leading are great and really active with all the activities.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 29, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Assisted by the translator Alessa composes a message to the Dwrven leaders.
> 
> 
> "
> ...





"Calling them rebels gives them an actual cause and a rally point.  They may look like rebels and act like rebels, but do they call themselves rebels?  I say we change the greeting to calling them 'sir'.  We want to treat them like unruly individuals not as a political group.

I also disagree with asking them to release the hostages to show up.  If they are that willing to let them go, than we can have them release them in the meeting.  If they are going to be hard asses they will not show nor release them.  Our 1st goal is to get them to the table.  Let us not include any conditions."


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 29, 2005)

"Oh, the request that they release their hostages is not a condition for entering negotiations, but merely a way for us to measure their desperation. If they release their hostages they will show that they understand their weakness and will be willing to negotiate a realistic solution. If they do not release their hostages they will show that they intend to be uncooperative and that violent measures from their side can be expected if they do not get what they want. As I put it, a show of good faith.
Either way, having the hostages released will give us a great advanage in the continued negotiations. And by making that a request I am showing that our side already has the upper hand.

You may have a point in regardd to calling them Rebels. 'Gentlemen' will suffice, and hopefully encourage them to act in a civilized manner."


"
Gentlemen, 

The Council of Farnese has appointed our committe to resolve the conflict between you and the State. In the interest of peace we are inviting you to a conference where we hope to negotiate a fair and just solution to the conflict we are finding ourselves in. 
We suggest that you send your representatives to the barricades outside the Captains House at noon tomorrow. As a show of good faith we request that you at that time release any hostages you may have taken.

Alessa Siladre, Chairwoman of the Committe.
"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 29, 2005)

"Than what shall our "good faith" effort be?  I still say get them to the table than we ask them to release the hostages.

What is the alternative if they do not release the hostatages?  What do we do than?  We must know what remedial measures will occur if they deny our request.  I am not sure we are in a strong enough position at this time to make a request to relase their bargining chips."


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 29, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Turning toward the Deacon,  "I recommend we write the message in dwarvish so as to give them an incentive to appear and minimize the chance of them not complying.  I understand your minority views of razing the people, but currently, that is an unacceptable alternative."




"You continue to mistake me for one of the Cathedral Fortitude--I'm of the Cathedral Just," notes Fevre quietly.  "I'm for solving this problem with a minimum loss of life, if it is possible.  So, this letter is perhaps ideal... though I agree with Quinn--do not call them 'Rebels'.  We must begin things pleasantly, as they probably won't end that way."  He shakes his head. "Holy Circle, this feels--oddly.  Whatever caused this revolt, I suspect we are facing something more--sinister than a simple rebellion over mistreatment."  His hand goes subtly to his blade.  "And I fear it may require harsher solutions than any of us may like..."

He glances at the Corona Austrina member once more.

"As for our good faith measure--if they demand one, we remind them that they are isolated in a town, with little chance of keeping themselves supplied, if they choose to continue in violence.  So essentially, all our work would entail is completing the sealing off they've begun, and waiting..."  Deacon Fevre smiles slightly.  "I suspect they'll realize that talking to them is a measure of good faith all on its own."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 29, 2005)

"So Deacon, do we ask them to the table, or do we ask them to release hostages 1st?  I am tired from the long ride and I am not following your desires."


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 29, 2005)

"We ask them to the table, and suggest they release the hostages, as a show of good faith," replies the Deacon.  "We must not let ourselves seem cowed by them.  Otherwise, they will deal with us with an arrogance their position doesn't warrant, and there will probably be bloodshed.  They must know we mean business, hold the upper hand, but our presently willing to deal."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 29, 2005)

Again I will ask, what happens if they refuse to release the hostages before they meet?  Or they release half?  Our position becomes weaker as we have few alternatives.  What are our alternatives?


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 29, 2005)

"How does our position grow weaker, Mr. Quinn?"  asks Deacon Fevre.  "We have the upper hand.  If they don't give away the hostages immediately, will the entire city somehow switch to their side?  You fail to see-we are the ones with wiggle room, they are the ones with a tenuous position.  If we allow them to think this situation is reversed, they will do so, and tragedy will occur.  If the hostages are not released, we gain nothing concrete, but we lose nothing.  If the hostages are released in full or in part, we gain something, and again, lose nothing.  In both cases, we will be granted a greater understanding of our opponents."


----------



## Twinswords (Aug 29, 2005)

Maybe then we can give them some food for the children in return. I wouldn`t want innocent children to become part of this.

O well I am off. See you tommorrow.

DM
[sblock]

I sent my raven to spy on the army outside and if he can hear the conversation between the other members and the army.

I`m going to my agent to see to get the report. At night i`m going to try and infiltrate.

[/sblock]


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 29, 2005)

Deacon, we are weaker because we ask for something, it does not get done, and now as punishment we need to send in the troops.  That is what we do if we can not negotiate.

We have the stronger hand but we have nothing in between.  To ask and not receive and not punish, is a sign of weakness.  We can not punish yet.  Let us not ask them to release the hostages yet.

What do we do as a sign of good faith?


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 29, 2005)

"We are not demanding anything, Quinn, we are making a request that we feel would make talks go easier,"  says Fevre quietly.  "Must we explain this again? If they refuse to release any, we talk with them, while warning that such a refusal makes it difficult to deal with them.  If they release some of them, we see what will get them to release the rest.  This is what is known as negotiation."   Fevre frowns.  "And our only option is to let the troops in?  Ridiculous.  Our options, sirrah, are numerous.  We may send in troops--we may do nothing, and merely cut them off--we may give them what they desire--we may give them things similar to what they desire.  They can only resist us or give in to us, or some mixture of the two--and the more they resist us, the more difficult they make things for themselves.  We hold the upper hand, and we must not allow ourselves to forget that.  If they see us as weak, they will fight us, and the bloodshed you tell me you view as so horrible will become inevitable."    He shuts his eyes.  "Still, I doubt I can convince you, so let's decide this in a way that your beloved Power Below would consider appropriate--let's vote."   He glances at the group.  "Who feels Madame Alessa's approach is correct?  And who backs Mr. Quinn's views?  I think you know where I stand."


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 30, 2005)

The wizard speaks up. "I am forced to agree with your stance, Deacon," replies Seguith. "While we must be careful not to back the dwarves into a corner in which they feel violence is their only option, neither can we give them the upper hand. There is a fine line to walk between showing strength and intimidation, and our letter shows that we are in control without threatening the revolutionaries. Should they choose to retain their hostages, there is little we will lose. If they give up even a single prisoner as a show of good faith, then one fewer life is in danger."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 30, 2005)

"A vote is an excellent compromise.  I will fully support the majority's decision."


----------



## Timothy (Sep 2, 2005)

OOC: I wanted to move the gam along, but sending the letter to the dwarves and the things you ask for in that letter are quite important, so I'll wait until you have decided what will be in the letter.

I will spent my time on fleshing out some personal affairs of the players instead.


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 3, 2005)

ooc: I think the vote is three to one in favour of Alessa's letter, with the other characters abstaining...


----------



## Timothy (Sep 3, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> "Well it seems that everything is well inhand, I have an errand to run to the army garrison. I'll be back ready for the negotiations tomorrow."
> 
> DM
> [sblock]
> I'm going to deliver the army dispatches to the Captain Harfung and see what his reaction is 'the document', then I'll go visit Jonathan Swift (Military Intelligence Operative) to see if he can give me any more intell on what has been happening, I'll also mention to Jonathan that the army has recently discovered that these riots were incited by Kalur Operatives to test how the new political structure would act to such events.[/sblock]




For Julius

[sblock]
Captain Harfung is being held captive by the dwarves. I assume you mean the commander of the army outside of the city. That is Major Orlaf.

You go to the army site outside of the city. Once you show your signet ring and identify yourself, you are taken to Orlaf's Tent. You are asked to wait until Major Orlaf is ready for you.

You are called in, but even before you take a step in the direction of the tent, you see Liem walking out of the tent. He looks at you and stands still.

Then you see, from the corner of your eye, a raven sitting on the Orlaf's tent. It looks familiar

OOC: I'll email you and Rino, and you can reply to that to talk to each other.[/sblock]


----------



## Timothy (Sep 3, 2005)

OOC: Okay, I'll move the game along, here is the answers the dwarves have for you.

IC:

The courier you sent to the dwarves returns a while later

"
Chairwoman,

You offer a conference in the interest of peace. We encourage peace and wish that it will be available for all. Therefor we feel that a conference can only begin once the army contignent has left the vicinity of Tarsur. When that is done, we will allow you and your committee to come inside of the barricades for the conference that you spoke of. We will show you how the hostages are treated an we will show you that no harm will come to them.

The Dwarven Commitee for equal rights.
"


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 4, 2005)

Alessa writes a reply:

"
Gentlemen,

The army contingent is held in Tarsur for the same reason that you hold your hostages, a lack of trust. We can not withdraw the army before you show us a similar trust and release all your hostages. Once that exchange has been accomplished we can begin our conference in the spirit of peaceful negotiation, without the threat of immediate violence tainting our resolve.

Alessa Siladre, Chairwoman of the Committe
"


"Of course," she reminds her fellow committe members, "the Army can be recalled whereas their hostages once released can not."
"It is unlikely they will agree, but at least it is a polite way for us to say 'no'."


----------



## Ringmereth (Sep 4, 2005)

"Such is indeed the case, and therefore there is no reason we cannot, at least partially, agree to their request," Seguith advises. "Relocate half of the contingent a hundred yards from the city limits, and retain the remaining troops as a 'safety precaution'. This creates the illusion of removing the army's presence without sacrificing the protection they provide, and is a worthwhile manuever if it will allow us to begin negotiations and secure a number of hostages," he explains. "If we find the dwarves disagreeable when negotiations commence, nothing will prevent us from calling the soldiers into town once again."


----------



## Timothy (Sep 4, 2005)

OOC: I'll wait on the opinion off at least Anguis or Quinn, as Julius, Liem and Sarrom all left allready.


----------



## Timothy (Sep 6, 2005)

bump


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 6, 2005)

The Deacon nods to Seguith's suggestion.  "Agreed.  But I also feel we should politely refuse their offer to meet in the barricades."  He smiles darkly.  "Something tells me our Dwarven Comittee for Equal Rights would not be adverse to trading up hostages..."


----------



## Ringmereth (Sep 6, 2005)

OOC: They offered to meet within their _barricades_, not barracks.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 6, 2005)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> "Such is indeed the case, and therefore there is no reason we cannot, at least partially, agree to their request," Seguith advises. "Relocate half of the contingent a hundred yards from the city limits, and retain the remaining troops as a 'safety precaution'. This creates the illusion of removing the army's presence without sacrificing the protection they provide, and is a worthwhile manuever if it will allow us to begin negotiations and secure a number of hostages," he explains. "If we find the dwarves disagreeable when negotiations commence, nothing will prevent us from calling the soldiers into town once again."





Upon hearing Sguith's words, Quinn replies.  "A most excellent suggestion.  However, I see that we are a t a potential impasse.  We have asked the dwarfs to release the hostages but they have refused.  Instead they say they will thruss them up like a girls doll for us to inspect.  Can we not lose face and ask them to release a hostage or two or all?"

Hearing the Deacons assent, Quinn nods than seems to gloss over the Deacon's slip of the tongue.


----------



## Timothy (Sep 7, 2005)

Double post


----------



## Timothy (Sep 7, 2005)

OOC: I'll take it you arrange for the army to move away a bit (out of sight, but close enough in case of troubles.

Oh and the dwarves actually DID invite you in. But seeing the reactions, I'll assume you'll stay outside untill you say otherwise.

So, the next day, at noon, the committee arrives at the barricades:

IC:

The committee arrives at the barricades, weapons packed away but close enough to get them out if need be.

The barricade where you arive has a gate in it. It is a low gate, dwarves can just get through, but humans will have to duck. The barricade has arrow slits in it and from the murmer you hear, you can guess that those slits are manned (or dwarfed).

After announcing yourself to the barricade you stand there for 2 minutes. The gates open (inward) and 2 heavily armed dwarves step outside. A third dwarf walks behind them. His beard is long but not yet grey. His face has large scars running over it and he walks self-assured.

Greetings, I am Orlan Lukar and I'm in charge here.

You came to talk adn we have something to talk about. I won't waste my time on fancy talk so I'll cut to it. 

Dwarves are being mistreated. here and everywhere in the north.
What we want and I don't care how you'll get it for us, is better treatment.
First things must go better in Tarsur and then we will make a plan for the rest of the dwarves. In Tarsur we want the barracks gone, better housing built and we want the captain before a dwarven tribute for his crimes.

"What crimes" one of you asks.

The demolition of housing, destroying of property and the death of one of our childeren.

He has to pay and we will decide how he pays.

Once Tarsur s taken care of, we will release most of the hostages and after a suitable plan is made for the dwarves, we will give back this territory to Farnese.

OOC: For those who are busy elsewhere, that will be arranged by mail, but I'll assume you are at the barricades at noon.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 8, 2005)

Julius listens intently to to Orlan Lukars demands _The fools, they don't realise they're signing their own death warrants, surely the other councilors will be forced to act against these dwarves_

Leaning over to Alessa Julius whispers in her ear "I suggest we tell these Dwarves that we need time to consider their offer"


----------



## Ringmereth (Sep 8, 2005)

Seguith listens to the dwarf's explanation of their plight. "We cannot simply command the people of this town or region to treat your people with respect," the wizard says bluntly. "If your abuse is as widespread as you claim, then the issue lies in the attitude of the people. Farnese is a democracy, ergo the people command the government; not vice-versa."

Seguith continues: "A committee of our scale and focus cannot pledge ourselves towards changing the ways of the north. If your allegations regarding this captain are true, we will see to it that he is brought to justice with the help of the dwaven population here. Understand, however, that we cannot convict him and turn him over to you for punishment, especially with only the word of your group as evidence. In addition, if we are to strive for changes in the treatment of dwarves throughout the north as you request, we need solid evidence of what injustices are being suffered by your people, as well as a clear strategy to end this," he states firmly. Stopping for a brief moment, he goes on. "Finally, despite your allegations, your people have violated the law of Farnese, and we need no evidence beyond what we see here. If you wish for equality and justice for your people, then you must accept it yourself. I do not yet declare you guilty of any crime, but the rationale behind your actions must be examined."


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 8, 2005)

Deacon Fevre nods in agreement.  "Truth be told, Master Lukar, I must question the sanity of your actions.  You say you seek better treatment for your entire race, and yet your actions stand a very good chance of causing all in the North to regard dwarfs with suspicion and hostility--even innocent ones who've nothing to do with your uprising.  You proclaim 'injustices' that I'm afraid are suffered by men of all races in this land--poor housing and ill treatment, and then ask us to do away with them with a wave of our hand.  You launch a complaint against a man, and ask you to do for you what we will do for no person in Farnesse--grant you the official right to put a man whose guilt you've proclaimed on trial."   Anguis crosses his arms, and begins to pace slightly.  "I must be honest, sir--even if I were totally sympathetic to your cause, I could not grant you these things.  If you are the leader of this movement, I would expect you to know this.  You want the captain to be punished--make your accusation to a formal court of law, and if your charges have merit, he will face trial.  You want better housing--many in my House dedicate themselves to the selfless service of others.  Ask them, and they will help you build new ones.  You want to be treated as equals--then show men you deserve to be treated as such, and end this foolish revolt.  For I will be honest, sir--if you resist, it will only end in tragedy for you.  You are too small a force to stand against so great a kingdom.  But if you end it now, we will do our utmost to assist you."  He smiles.  "Indeed, we have been given certain moneys to deal with this problem--moneys you may use to rebuild the damage that has been done to your fair neighborhood.  We will _give_ it to you--if you cease this NOW."  He turns to Orlan and offers his hand.  "Take this offer, sir, I beg you, for we will never give you so sweet a thing again.  Refuse this once, and it is gone."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 8, 2005)

"Mister Lukars,  Am I to understand that the release of your hostages will occur after new housing has been completed?  That will take several months.

I believe we all agree that the Captain can stand trial, I believe you do not have a seperate jurisdiction.   We have come hear to listen and solve your problems because you are citzens like all of us are.  However, to be treated as a citizen, you must also follow the same rules as all of us.  The captain can be arrested and tried in a court of law.  A prosecutor of your choosing as well as a defender of his choosing.  After he is found guilty, than you can ask for his just punishment."


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 8, 2005)

"*If* he is found guilty, Mr. Quinn,"  notes the Deacon.  "If we hold a trial, it will be a trial, not a show where a man is put to death to please those who charge him."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 8, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> "*If* he is found guilty, Mr. Quinn,"  notes the Deacon.  "If we hold a trial, it will be a trial, not a show where a man is put to death to please those who charge him."




Quinn gives a dirty look to the deacon, "If is correct.  But I am sure these dwarfs would not bother with a frivolous claim.  They have concrete proof that they can gather against the Captain."

OOC: Could I go into a short oratary on the honesty and integraty of the dwarfs?  I would use my skill level to impress the dwarfs and to get them friendly towards me which helps their attitude toward the party.  However, not being that talented, I would not type it out.
Bluff +11
Diplomacy +18
Perform (Oratory) +11

In the speech I would add in the words about "quibbling amongst ourselves and we need to show a united front."  I would look toward the Deacon when I spoke those words.

OOC: I am offline till Monday.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 8, 2005)

As soon as Quinn is done with his speech, Anguis coughs slightly.  "Thank you, Mr. Quinn for a speech that touches on so many cogent points.  However, I was not sullying these dwarfs honesty, merely thinking that as they have brought us no proof, only accusations, it would be wrong to paint the matter as simply one of a quick trial, to be followed with a speedy execution.  It may be this matter is more complicated then both sides realize."   He turns back to the dwarf.  "Now then, my offer still stands--disarm now, release the hostages, and we will seek to address your claims, and grant you funds to rebuild what has been broken.  Further, I personally am willing to grant amnesty to those who followed you into this, Lukar, provided they have shed no blood, and caused no egregious harm to this nation's citizens."  He frowns.  "I would you take it, sir, as, once again, it is the sweetest you will be granted.  Especially as I've no doubt of your sincerity when you say you seek what is best for your people."


----------



## Twinswords (Sep 8, 2005)

Ok proposal: The captain and other misbehaving miscreants will be arrested and put on trail. There will be 3 judges. And atleast one of those will be dwarven. In exchange for this the dwarven leaders wil submit themselves to the same court and offcourse if they gave themselves up willingly they will be shown lentient. 

In exchange for a peaceful solution of this rebelion and release of the hostages. There will be given food for the hungry and a recommendation of this commision to the govenment of Farseer to deliver more race equal benefits laws and the forming of a commitee of equal racial opertunities. Also a sum of 10000 goldpieces wil be given to repair and renovate the neighbourhood. If you more information about the incident with the dead child will we give the parents monetary compensation for their loss.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Ringmereth (Sep 9, 2005)

OOC: Sounds fair enough. However, is the question one of making laws enforcing equality for dwarves and other races, or those laws being ignored? If it's the latter, perhaps a commission dedicated to enforcing said laws would be a valid use of money and a barganing chip to end the revolt. Giving 'monetary compensation' for the loss of a child probably isn't good, as it could be easily spun to make it look as if we're just buying their silence or something like that. Finally, we've been alotted significantly less than 10k gp, and probably should promise a lot less. After all, 10k is a huge sum to average villagers. 1000 gp is probably a much better amount... and there's more for us to split up should we be given the remainder.

In spite of himself, Seguith nods to the Deacon. "My collegue makes a fair proposal, and I would advise you to give his offer consideration. Many reasonable compromises have been put forward today, and I can assure you and your kind that we will give serious consideration to your accusations and requests. However, in light of the information and requests you have provided us, I believe our committe should adjourn for the day and compose an agreement, so as to provide you with a single resolution to be debated and finalized, instead of the range of proposals we have given you today. If, that is, you have given us all information applicable to this situation," the mage offers.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 9, 2005)

Turning to the other councilors, _The fools are actually willing to listen to preposterous demands_

"I believe both parties require time to think about what has been offered here today, perhaps we should meet back here tomorrow to see if we can resolve this, there seems little point in discussing this further, until each side had time to digest what has been said, and seeing what the majority is willing to aggree to."


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 9, 2005)

The Deacon raises his hand.  "I wish to hear what Lukar says to my offer.  I wish to know if he truly has his people's best interest at heart.  For surely he sees the longer this goes on, the tougher mercy becomes in this case."


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 9, 2005)

Alessa listens to the debate and reaches a conclusion,

"If your claims were legitimate then why have you not presented them to the courts before taking such drastic measures? What did you truly believe you could accomplish to improve the situation of your people with this act of violence? Your actions make your purported motives seem questionable, though I'm sure your concern for your people is genuine..."

"Nevertheless, we are willing to give you a chance to both save yourselves and to get your demands fulfilled. The Deacon's offer is also mine. If you turn in your weapons and release the hostages we will give all those concerned a fair trial before a court of law both where your grienances and those of the local administration will be adressed. We have the authority to form such a court and to make legally binding judgements. 
Accepting this offer is your only reasonable choice, if you do not the situation will be made much harder for you."


----------



## Timothy (Sep 10, 2005)

OOG: I'm sure you have noticed my posting hasn't been very steady. I can explain why, although that doesn't mean it is entirely okay, since I promised to post more than what I did this week. It is because the new year has started and I will be the chairman of the cultural board of my university for the coming year. Besided that I still have to work a bit extra and follow a couple of courses. I am assured that once I get adjusted to the work everything will be better planned. I will d my utmost to post here to keep the game moving. Hopefully once every day, and otherwise once in 2 days.

OOC: There aren't any specific laws to warrant the equal position of races, But the idea that everybody is born equal is official government policy. Fact is that there are so few other races that it isn't seen as a problem.

IC: 

Orlan Lukar listens to your proposals and your discussion and looks very pleased when Quinn makes his speech.

After Alessa is finished he is silent for a while and then reacts with a gruff voice.

Yes, we should meet again, so that you can stand united as we do. I speak for all the dwarves, but you speak for yourselves only. Come back tomorrow and speak for Farnese.

When you discuss what you think is right, let me tell you the reality of what happened.

Your human captain ordered barracks built in the middle of our quarter. Houses were demolished with only a day's warning. But this isn't a good place for a barracks, it is not centrally placed in the city, nor is it anywhere near the gates or near any important buildings. We argued, tried to appeal to the Captain, but he wouldn't listen. We accepted it as yet antoher form of prejudice against us, but we did not act. Only after one of  our childeren got shot for playing on the field, we reacted. It was not planned, it was sudden and it was quick. I was able to control the riot so that it didn't get out of hand. 

The hostages are now our only isurance. You have heard what my claims were and I have herad some nuggets of wisdom in your proposals, but remember we cannot give up our hostages untill our demands are met. The dwarves in the north must no longer be mistreated.

Orlan then bids you farewell and turns away, showing his back.

As you see his blue cloak with golden stitched disappear, you hear excited mumbling behind the barricedes.

They offered new houses and money! that what we wanted, why does he also wants...

Somebody hished and everything falls silent.


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 11, 2005)

"Let us give them some time to consider their alternatives."
Alessa says her farewells, then walks back to her rooms. After writing a short note she leaves again.

[sblock]
In a dark alley she alters her appearance into an elderly woman. Then she heads to the barricades and delivers her note by tying it to a brick and throwing it over.

"
My friends,

The committe has no intention of honouring their promises. The negotiations can only end in bloodshed. Be prepared.
" 
[/sblock]


----------



## Timothy (Sep 11, 2005)

Alessa:

[sblock]
Posts like that make this game so damn good te DM. I don't have to come up with difficult schemes to thwart the committee, the committee does it themselves.

But I understand your action in light of your own agenda.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 12, 2005)

Deacon Fevre heads to Seguith's quarters, and knocks on the door.  Assuming that he opens it, Anguis states "I believe, sir, it is time for you and I to have a talk."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 12, 2005)

Quinn, heads toward his quarters, and shuts the door behind him.


----------



## Twinswords (Sep 12, 2005)

It is time for a talk. 

Sarrom moves off.

DM

[sblock]
Gijs MSN.

[/sblock]


----------



## Ringmereth (Sep 13, 2005)

Seguith, his eyes narrowed slightly, steps back from the doorway. "Very well. Come in, I suppose," he says, turning back into the room.

Rhialto:
[sblock]He pulls a chair from his desk, clearing a quill and sheet of parchment aside, and then sits down upon his bed and turns to his visitor. "What is it that you wish to discuss, Deacon? Are you concerned with the issues of the dwarven community here, or is there something else?"[/sblock]


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 13, 2005)

Ringmereth:

[sblock]The Deacon sits down in Seguith's chair.  "As you stated, it's our negotiations with the dwarves I wish to discuss--mostly.  First, I wish to thank you for your support in today's talk.  It was unexpected, and thus doubly a pleasure.  Secondly, I was wondering if you could, perhaps, convince Mr. Quinn to be less--strident in stating his disagreements.  It produces a sense of fissure that I fear Lukar might wish to exploit."  He sighs.  "I tell him myself, save I'm certain the man would take it as an incentive to argue more passionately..."  He coughs.  "And finally--is it simply me, or does Lukar's sincerity seem highly suspect?  You heard his supporters--they saw now reason to continue.  And yet he does.  Do you wonder why?"[/sblock]


----------



## Ringmereth (Sep 13, 2005)

Rhialto:[sblock]
Seguith nods slowly and responds. "I do indeed wonder about the dwarf, but there is no course of action we can take to investigate his sincerity without jeopardizing his trust and the lives of innocent hostages. It seems unlikely that he will betray our trust in the immediate future, and therefore we should wait for the proper place to call his motives into question: a courtroom, or some other form of trial. Until then, our focus should be on coming to a suitable decision, and equally importantly, presenting a united front," the mage proposes. "I do not agree with all your views on this situation, or many other topics, and I am sure you do not hold all my opinions in the highest regard. Nevertheless, we both recognize the value of the appearance of unity before individuals such as our dwarves. I will speak to Quinn if the opportunity presents itself, but a more productive method would be to call together the committee and decide on one set of terms to offer the dwarves, as well as impressing upon the group as a whole the possible consequences of appearing to be a group of squabbling statesmen rather than a united entity."[/sblock]


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 13, 2005)

Ringmereth:

[sblock]As Seguith talks of Lukar Deacon Fevre nods.  "Understand I'm simply for keeping in mind that we are probably dealing with an intriguer.  As for not playing us false--well, Seguith, in my experience those who claim high ideals and have none can be counted on for one thing--betrayal.  I suspect he has promised his followers everything--and I expect that if he gets his way, they will recieve nothing but his boot upon their heads."   He shrugs.  "Or ours, if it goes that way, Orr willing.  I fear these dwarves have made a hard bed for themselves in this town.  Indeed, in the whole north..."

As Seguith mentions talking to the group about it, Anguis shakes his head.  "But you see, that would make this a matter of public humiliation. I would keep it one of private discussion. As of yet, Master Quinn is the... problematic member of the committee in these discussions.  A statement among the whole committee that we must show a united front--well, he might take it as a forceful rebuke, and grow resentful.  All I wish is to quietly suggest he--gentle his tongue in our negotiations.  If he has a dispute, I would he make it out of the earshot of the rebels."

The Deacon leans back.  "But, this is a matter of your discretion, sir.  Let us move on to more pleasant things.  How goes affairs of your great house?  Is Lord Voll Mono well?"[/sblock]


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 13, 2005)

Quinn, creates an unseen servant and starts to dictate letters to the creature.  The letters are of fluff and inconsquential.


----------



## Ringmereth (Sep 14, 2005)

Rhialto:
[sblock]"If you believe it to be the most effective fashion of correcting his behavior, I will speak to him. Nevertheless, it is important that we collaborate to, if nothing else, decide upon a single resolution to offer the dwarves. I will speak to Alessa regarding such a meeting," Seguith resolves, standing up and taking up his staff. "If we have no further buisness to attend to, perhaps we should continue this again another day, and work on these task. I plan to draw up a list of key points for our treaty, and I will advise you, as well as Quinn and our chairwoman, to do the same."[/sblock]

DM:
[sblock]If you've been reading our {/sblocks}, you'd know I was asked about the affairs of House Monoceros. While I have no intention of revealing its secrets to the Deacon, what are said secret, or non-secret affairs and rumors of the House's buisness?[/sblock]


----------



## Timothy (Sep 14, 2005)

Once you have all arrived back at the castle, you are summoned to the Lord.

What have you learned from your visit? Will the dwarves yield? Or will there be fighting? Please tell me and tell me how you will handle the situation.


OOC: Sequith

[sblock]
I do not have any detailed secrets about Monoceros other then what  is allready typed out. You are free to write them up yourself. Rhialto did the same for the church of Orr. I will soon upload that into the OOC thread.[/sblock]


----------



## Timothy (Sep 14, 2005)

Twinswords

[sblock]
Mocht je iets willen doen, doe het dan als eerste via het forum, dan is heier wat meer activiteit en kan ik erop reageren als ik aan GP zit.[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 14, 2005)

"The matter is still undecided, but I believe they will see reason in time. For now there is little we can do, except make sure that the blockade is held. I would like to speak to a representative of the local garrison, however. If the Captain is indisposed another officer will have to do."

ooc: The local Lord was not the one responsible for causing the dwarves grievances, if I recall correctly. It was the captain, who is still free. (?)


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 14, 2005)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> Rhialto:
> [sblock]"If you believe it to be the most effective fashion of correcting his behavior, I will speak to him. Nevertheless, it is important that we collaborate to, if nothing else, decide upon a single resolution to offer the dwarves. I will speak to Alessa regarding such a meeting," Seguith resolves, standing up and taking up his staff. "If we have no further buisness to attend to, perhaps we should continue this again another day, and work on these task. I plan to draw up a list of key points for our treaty, and I will advise you, as well as Quinn and our chairwoman, to do the same."[/sblock]




Ringmereth:

[sblock]The Deacon nods.  "Tis good.  What do you think our terms should be, if I may ask?  If the two of us are able to hammer out a common platform between us, I think we might stand a very strong chance of getting it accepted by the rest of the commitee."[/sblock]


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 14, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> ooc: The local Lord was not the one responsible for causing the dwarves grievances, if I recall correctly. It was the captain, who is still free. (?)




OOC:  No, the captain is being held hostage with his family.


----------



## Ringmereth (Sep 14, 2005)

[sblock]Seguith considers the question. "I will propose the same conditions, for the most part, as I offered at the barricades. I would offer sufficent funds to rebuild the dwarven neighborhood and a fair trial, with dwarven representation, for this captain, as well as pardoning all followers of Lukar's revolt. In return, I would require the release of at least a token group of hostages, as well as Orlan submitting himself to the same court as the captain is tried in."[/sblock]

The pair are interrupted by a messenger summoning them to the Lord to report on their negotiations. Seguith nods and turns to the Deacon. "We can discuss this further after this conference, if we do not decide upon a singular proposal there," he tells Fevre, then walks out, following the messenger to the group's meeting.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 15, 2005)

The Deacon nods at Seguith's suggestion, as he follows him out to see the city's Lord.  "In truth, you've stated what I aimed for, though I'd also want to try any who directly plotted with Lukar instead of merely following.  I seem to recall some talk of a clique of dwarfs who seemed to be directing things, with Lukar at top...  Also, trials for any dwarf who murdered, maimed, or otherwise used the revolt as an excuse for egregious violence--though let us hope, Orr willing, no such dwarfs exist..."


----------



## Timothy (Sep 15, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> ooc: The local Lord was not the one responsible for causing the dwarves grievances, if I recall correctly. It was the captain, who is still free. (?)




The captain was indeed responsible and he has now been taken hostage. The post was also a reminder that you should write down a plan with the whole committee so you can go back to negotiating with the dwarves.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 15, 2005)

"Milord I have come into possession of information which sheds new light on this rebellion"

Pausing to meet eye contact with everyone Julius then looks back to the Lord and resumes

"A few days before this rebellion started Army Intelligence came into possession of a document from a suspected Kalurian spy, unfortunately this document was only deciphered the day before the rebellion broke out."

"This document contained instructions for Kalurian Operative within Tarsur to set about creating a rebellion in this city, with the purpose of testing the mettle of our new political structure, it was also hoped that if the demands of the Dwarves were met, that this would encourage other dissident to similar action"

"This document was carried by me, along with other military dispatches, and delivered to the Commander of the Emergency Response Force."

"This must then be the reason behind the outrageous demands of the leader of these Dwarven rebels"

"Julius again looks at all gather to see the impact of his word "We all heard with our own ears the response of the majority of the Dwarven rebels, they were only to happy to accept our offers of reparation.  Thus this proves beyond a shadow of a doubt, that this must no longer be treated as a rebellion, but rather a prelude to an invasion"


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 15, 2005)

Deacon Fevre nods.   "This follows suspicions of my own.  It appears our 'friends' in the North wish to play on the younger dwarfs' sentimental regard for their old homeland.  I think if we send them Lukar's head, they'll see we aren't sleeping..."   Anguis steps forward.  "Noble Julius, hear me out.  Let the viper think we mark him not.  Return to negotiations tomorrow.  Offer once again rich rewards for an immediate end to this revolt.  But make this clear--Lukar must answer for his crimes.  I wager he will fuss, and fidget, and try to pretend we are offering poor meat when we are clearly offering sirloin.  And then, as his followers doubt him--as they see their leader will throw away their lives to guard his own--THEN we reveal him for the caitiff he is.  If Orr is with us, in one stroke, we shall hoist Kalur on their own poitard!  We will gain the love of these dwarfs, with our fairness and our justice, and we will reveal Kalur for the den of double-dealers that it is."   Anguis snorts.  "I've no doubt should they even half succeed, the Kalur troops would come offering to let them join that fair and august nation, where a dwarf may stand tall, provided he stands on the backs of his fellows.  I fear the younger of them forget _why_ their parents left that place.  Oh, that place is overripe for conquest--tis almost a rotten fruit."   

Deacon Fevre calms himself.  "But I have other matters to speak on.  I was considering Lukar's story, and a part of it rang false.  The captain ordered barracks built in an area where  they were ill-suited, probably because he felt the inhabitants were in no way suited to dispute his right of eminent domain--badly done, but a fairly common occurence.  He gives notice of this with one day to evict, then demolishes the area--worsely done, but the acts of an abrupt heedless man that match with the first.  He then has his men fire on a child who is playing on the field, killing it.  No.  This does not match the first two actions, it passes from the ill-thought to the monstrous.  It may have happened as Lukar said it, but my heart misgives me.  That and the reports of a human walking freely among the dwarfs have me thinking that while the captain put the over-heavy burden on the camel's back, 'twas Lukar and some co-conspirators that placed the straw that broke it."   He turns.  "This is, of course, speculation, that wants any proof, I'm afraid.  But still--if we can end this matter to our liking it bears looking into."


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 16, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> "This document contained instructions for Kalurian Operative within Tarsur to set about creating a rebellion in this city, with the purpose of testing the mettle of our new political structure, it was also hoped that if the demands of the Dwarves were met, that this would encourage other dissident to similar action"
> 
> "This document was carried by me, along with other military dispatches, and delivered to the Commander of the Emergency Response Force."
> 
> ...




Alessa draws her breath sharply, before returning to her serene demeanor. _I did not expect..._
"Then our main objective should be to secure binding evidence for your claim, for the logic behind it is unquestionable. The rebellion in itself is of lesser significance than the diplomatic price we stand to gain.
The army should be alerted so that it can stand ready to face this new threat, and exploit this new opportunity. War is never welcome, but if our enemies force our hand it might be necessary. And even if it doesn't come to that our fine new casus belli can be used to secure advantages against our meddling neigbour."


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 16, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Deacon Fevre nods.   "This follows suspicions of my own.  It appears our 'friends' in the North wish to play on the younger dwarfs' sentimental regard for their old homeland.  I think if we send them Lukar's head, they'll see we aren't sleeping..."   Anguis steps forward.  "Noble Julius, hear me out.  Let the viper think we mark him not.  Return to negotiations tomorrow.  Offer once again rich rewards for an immediate end to this revolt.  But make this clear--Lukar must answer for his crimes.  I wager he will fuss, and fidget, and try to pretend we are offering poor meat when we are clearly offering sirloin.  And then, as his followers doubt him--as they see their leader will throw away their lives to guard his own--THEN we reveal him for the caitiff he is.  If Orr is with us, in one stroke, we shall hoist Kalur on their own poitard!  We will gain the love of these dwarfs, with our fairness and our justice, and we will reveal Kalur for the den of double-dealers that it is."   Anguis snorts.  "I've no doubt should they even half succeed, the Kalur troops would come offering to let them join that fair and august nation, where a dwarf may stand tall, provided he stands on the backs of his fellows.  I fear the younger of them forget _why_ their parents left that place.  Oh, that place is overripe for conquest--tis almost a rotten fruit."
> 
> Deacon Fevre calms himself.  "But I have other matters to speak on.  I was considering Lukar's story, and a part of it rang false.  The captain ordered barracks built in an area where  they were ill-suited, probably because he felt the inhabitants were in no way suited to dispute his right of eminent domain--badly done, but a fairly common occurence.  He gives notice of this with one day to evict, then demolishes the area--worsely done, but the acts of an abrupt heedless man that match with the first.  He then has his men fire on a child who is playing on the field, killing it.  No.  This does not match the first two actions, it passes from the ill-thought to the monstrous.  It may have happened as Lukar said it, but my heart misgives me.  That and the reports of a human walking freely among the dwarfs have me thinking that while the captain put the over-heavy burden on the camel's back, 'twas Lukar and some co-conspirators that placed the straw that broke it."   He turns.  "This is, of course, speculation, that wants any proof, I'm afraid.  But still--if we can end this matter to our liking it bears looking into."




Alessa smiles at her cousin, "I can do nothing but agree."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 16, 2005)

Than let me ask this, how do we eliminate Lukar as a leader?  Or as the Deacon so reverently put it, decapitate Lukar and send his head to the north like John the Baptist?  Does anyone know anything about this Lukar?

Julius, how did you get selected to receive this dispatch of military intelligence?  Why where you carrying dispatches than given privy of the contents?


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 16, 2005)

"I think, Mr. Quinn, our best chance is to simply show the dwarfs that we have their best interests in heart, while Lukar does not."   Fevre nods.  "I see his game, I think.  Drag on these talks, hoping for either a complete catipulation that makes Farnesse seem weak, and inspires a thousand new revolts, or should we prove overstiff, turn this into a conflict so that Kalur can come marching down and play the heroes.  Either way, Kalur gets the north, and Lukar--Lukar probably gets Tarsur."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 16, 2005)

In that case Deacon, how do we resolve this quickly?


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 16, 2005)

"As I stated, Quinn, tomorrow, when we speak to them, we continue to offer the fine terms we have been.  As Lukar spits and sputters, which he is almost certain to do when he realizes that the amnesty mentioned will *not* apply to him, we appeal to his followers directly, noting that he is willing to trade their lives in fruitless struggle while protecting his own, and *then* we reveal he is a Kalurian agent.  You heard those people--they are weary of this struggle, and good nudge in the right direction should leave Lukar the head of movement with no members..."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 16, 2005)

I approve of your plan.  How do we implement it?


----------



## Ringmereth (Sep 17, 2005)

Seguith nods, impressed at Anguis's thinking, despite a few suspicions. "I applaud the Deacon's strategy. Justice will be brought to those who have betrayed us, allies will be found amongst the dwarves, and the Kalurian leadership will gain nothing but a show of our solidarity. Other minorities will be encouraged to bring their grievances to attention via the courts, lest their leaders be found guilty for the crimes they commit. Even should this information prove faulty, the plan will still gauge Lukar's devotion to his cause and bring fair compensation to the dwarves," he concludes. "Let us decide on specific terms for our proposition. Our bid should obviously include a generous pool of funds with which they may rebuild their homes, as well as a trial for both the captain they condemn and Lukar, and an investigation to redress any other crimes committed against the dwarves. Are there any additional measures that should be included?" the wizard asks.


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 18, 2005)

"It is a fine plan," Alessa agrees. "But it does not quite adress the main issue, the attack of Kalur on our nation. Certainly, some evidence of their involvement will be revealed when we put Lukar to court. But unless we force them to show their hand they will still have reasonable grounds to deny any knowlege of their meddling. Allowing them to get away unpunished will only encourage further attacks in the future."


----------



## Ringmereth (Sep 18, 2005)

The wizard turns to the chairwoman. "Indisputably. I neglected to mention that the investigation would have the dual purpose of seeking out evidence of crimes committed by dwarves-spying for hostile powers, for instance-as well as to them. An inquisition with the stated purpose of seeking grounds to charge those who have wronged dwarves will have the freedom to discretely search for evidence of Kalur's aggression. We shall feign ignorance of their involvement until we can find suitable evidence, and then launch an offensive of our own through diplomacy or force."


----------



## Timothy (Sep 18, 2005)

OOC: Sorry I wasn't here. I got swamped with work. Thankfully the event is now over and I just had job interviews with people who are going to help me with future events.

I'll read and post an update tomorrow (hopefully)


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 19, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> "It is a fine plan," Alessa agrees. "But it does not quite adress the main issue, the attack of Kalur on our nation. Certainly, some evidence of their involvement will be revealed when we put Lukar to court. But unless we force them to show their hand they will still have reasonable grounds to deny any knowlege of their meddling. Allowing them to get away unpunished will only encourage further attacks in the future."



Julius listens thoughtfully to the comments of the other councillors _This is going better than I ever thought possible, perhaps a little too well_
"In regards to evidence of a Kalur plot, the letter that the military intelligence came across, was written in a known Kalurian cipher, also in the upper right hand corner there is an invisible mark which signifies that the letter is authentic and from the Kalurian Intelligence service"  Julius begins to pace back and forwards 

"Normally if a document like this had been found we would have passed this on to the regular military channels who would then enter a heightened state of alert, to try and prevent this very thing from happening" stopping to look around the assembled group

"In regards to other evidence I'm not sure what you're going to find, as if this message hadn't been intercepted then it would have been destroyed by the agent in question."

"Saying that, the way Lukar has been acting certainly does lend credence to the evidence we already have." _Perhaps he really is a Kalurian agent_ Julius smiles in pleasure

"Our main priority should be to ensure a speedy close to this rebellion, if that means we need to sacrifice the life of the Captain and his family, that is a small price to pay to avert outright rebellion throughout our grand nation"  Julius begins to pace back and forward again

"Once this rebellion has been squashed we can look into these claims of unfair treatment by this Dwarven minority, and ensure that a suitable settlement is reached"


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 19, 2005)

"I suspect Lukar has kept _some_ evidence of his involvement,"  notes the Deacon.  "Operations of this size tend to leave far more loose ends then their originators hope for.  As for Kalur--even without this case, we have a centuries-old tradition of their spying, their warbands, and their rapine to consider.  I care not what they claim about this incident--even if we had NO proof in this case, they've left us such an abundance of just cause, it would be foolish of us to leave them alone."

"And I agree with Lord Julius--the rioters are our present concern.  We can deal with Kalur after we've dealt with them--*if* we are quick about it.  Handle Tarsur tomorrow, Kalur the day after--that's my opinion of the matter.  Otherwise, we risk tipping them off as to our plan."


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 20, 2005)

"There may be little we can do to save the Captain's life," Alessa nods at Julius, "And either way he doesn't deserve much concern, considering his near-treacherous incompetence. But his family doesn't deserve to share his fate. We should at least be able to persuade the Dwarves to release the children. Their deaths would be tragical."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 20, 2005)

Yes let us convince them to let the children and females go.


----------



## Timothy (Sep 20, 2005)

OOC: this is really going great guys. I'll ask Twinswords and Rino to put forth their opinion. 

IC:

A letter from the barricades. is brought to you. It is short but the handwriting does not seem rough or hasty.

_Dear Committee,

I look forward to seeing you tomorrow. To ease the negotiations we have set up a negotiating room in the captain's house. Two dwarves will be placed in your custody furing the negotiations and we will release one soldier as proof of our good intentions.

Greetings._


----------



## Twinswords (Sep 20, 2005)

Julius, I thank you that you have come forward with this information, but why have you done this so late. You have carried this essential piece for quite some time. Why have you not come sooner with this information?

Also if i see the information, the agent might not be Lukarn, the agent is not named. He is only the leader of the council. If i was a spy i would never become a leader, they catch too much attention. If the operation goes south you cannot longer flee. There for we still need to investigate who the real agent is. 

Also i cannot belief that dwarfs with family in area would willingly let them be in danger, when commiting a military action. So i do believe that most dwarfs have been simply caught up in this. Offcourse the harden core of this must be taken care of. But we cannot let inoccent childern die because of the actions of a few evil persons.

There for i still stand behind my proposal. After this we can order an extensive investigation in this spy and the involvement of the kalur government. Rash actions would only give our enemies an advantage. And with a dwarf on the judge`s table the dwarfs will see that we have a fair and just government.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 20, 2005)

"Hmmm..."   Deacon Fevre shakes his head.  "No.  This does not fit our plan.  We should tell them we will meet inside the barracks only if they release women and children.  If they do not, we will meet in the same place as before.  And that we would like our negotiations to take place in public, where all can see them, so as to show the fairness of our dealings.  We do not wish to give rise to rumors of backroom dealings and bitter betrayals."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 20, 2005)

Deacon, this letter is what we want.  We want to meet in a closed room so Lukar can be discredited and yet he will not lose face.

I am for your plan deacon, but we should follow the dwarves wishes.  It is the honorable thing to do at the moment.  They called for this so they choose.  This way we can remove lukar and act successful.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 20, 2005)

Twinswords said:
			
		

> Julius, I thank you that you have come forward with this information, but why have you done this so late. You have carried this essential piece for quite some time. Why have you not come sooner with this information?
> 
> Also if i see the information, the agent might not be Lukarn, the agent is not named. He is only the leader of the council. If i was a spy i would never become a leader, they catch too much attention. If the operation goes south you cannot longer flee. There for we still need to investigate who the real agent is.
> 
> ...




The Deacon glances at his fellow from House Centaurus.  "Sammor, I consider caution admirable--in moderation.  Too much caution can risk the loss of advantages gained, and may transform into delusion masquerading as wisdom.  Lukar may not be the Kalur agent _in nomine_, but his actions indicate he is a Kalur agent _de facto_.  I suspect he and his 'Commitee for Dwarven Rights' have been suborned by that nation--it is the only explanation for his behavior.  If we do as you suggest, and ignore this for now, we will be taken advantage of by a group of opportunists in the service of another nation, who will expect us to be acting as you suggest."'

He turns to Eimhim.  "And Quinn--the entire point of this is for Lukar to lose face.  Right now this is not some calm act of compromise with his group--this is an act to yank the rug from under their feet.  We want him to be broadly discredited.  We want dwarfs to decide his orders are not to be followed.  We want dwarfs to think that this rebellion was a bad idea--that the Commitee for Dwarven Rights has lead them down a dangerous path, and that we are willing to help them out.  We are not trying to deal with Lukar--we are trying to destroy him."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 20, 2005)

Deacon, you sound as if this is personal?  Might you be in league with someone that wants the dwarves dystroyed?  Why do we need Lukar dystroyed?  Have you no foresight?  Are you that short sighted?  If you dystroy lukar, than someone else will replace him.  You can not prevent that unless you exterminate the entire population.  To prevent further uprisings you eliminate the reason for them.

No it is better to silently discredit him and keep him in power.  We are better served by an ineffectual opposition leader.  I can not believe I need to teach you this.  How could you have gotten to where you are by being so dense and stupid.  We meet in private and discredit him there.  We get him to capitualate and then he sells the dwarves our plan.


----------



## Twinswords (Sep 20, 2005)

Deacon it`s Sarrom. But those are detials.
If we strike at Lukarn now, he might become a martyr. Better to quietly diffuse the sitiuation and then throw him in to jail. We must show that we are just, we are not weak, we can also show mercy and we are for equal treatment for all our citzens. 

And if this really a prelude to invasion they would have struck during the distrubance. While we were still formulating a plan.

But what will be our offer? I want to know the precise terms.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 20, 2005)

Twinswords said:
			
		

> Julius, I thank you that you have come forward with this information, but why have you done this so late. You have carried this essential piece for quite some time. Why have you not come sooner with this information?
> 
> Also if i see the information, the agent might not be Lukarn, the agent is not named. He is only the leader of the council. If i was a spy i would never become a leader, they catch too much attention. If the operation goes south you cannot longer flee. There for we still need to investigate who the real agent is.
> 
> ...



Turning to respond to answer the questions "Firstly while I was informed of the contents of the deciphered message, I wanted to see for myself whether or not this was mearly a strange coincidence or whether or not it was part of a Kalurian plot, like you I want to limit the loss of life incurred.  Based on the actions of Lukar it seemed likely that the letter was authentic, so it seemed prudent to reveal it's contents to you"

"Secondly even though this letter was intecepted, that doesn't mean that other letters weren't sent to other agent, also any agent operating on our soil, would likely be using a false name.  Also the letter was addressed to a named agent"

"Thirdly, I believe Lukar is a Kalurian Agent, while it's all very well and good to incite a riot, only the leader of this Rebellion would have the control necessary to ensure that this rebellion goes the way he wants it to, also let us not discount the fact that Lukar might be more than willing to die for his country, particularly if he feels that our nation has caused some great personal loss."

"And finally I don't believe that a meeting in a place that they control, is prudent.  If he is a Kalurian agent as I suspect, he's likely to try to capture or even kill us."


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 20, 2005)

Anguis rolls his eyes.  "Mr. Quinn, I do not want to leave a suspected enemy agent in any position of authority whatsoever.  You are talking as if Lukar has merely commited some personal discretion, instead of being in the service of a foreign power.  I do not want to use whatever hold this might give us to force him to agree with our short term goals--that would be unwise.  If we publicly reveal that Lukar is a Kalurian agent as he desperately flails around trying to avoid a deal that would advantage his people and disadvantage himself, we will be believed.  If we reveal it after he has given us a deal, and can strike a pose as a worthy dwarven statesmen, we will be seen a political opportunists attempting to tarnish his name--we will entrench him, not defeat him.  And as for making Lukar a martyr--if he plays this as I suspect he will, he will be seen as a base villain when this is over, a man who promised freedom to his followers, while hoping to grasp a crown for himself.  If he plays it better, we come up with some punishment that leaves him alive--exile him to Kalur, for example, and while he may gain a hero's reputation, we can make sure that whispers follow him afterwards--far from ideal, but still a worthy solution to our problems."   

He takes a deep breath.  "And Sarrom--and my apologies for an honest mistake, for I'd heard it was otherwise--you seem to underestimate Kalur.  They do not want small Tarsur--they want the North, and the revolt in Tarsur is the stepping stone for them.  If they charged in the moment the revolt had occured, they would be seen by the dwarfs as opportunists.  If they come in when the situation is at its worse, they become heroes."

ooc--My source for your name.  See, a fairly honest mistake.


----------



## Timothy (Sep 20, 2005)

OOC: whoopsie. Changed Sarrom's name in the first post.

Okay, I think we have heard the opinions. It is now time to compromise and form a united front.


----------



## Twinswords (Sep 20, 2005)

Well this was my proposal. Why not keep this. 

The captain and other misbehaving miscreants will be arrested and put on trail. There will be 3 judges. And atleast one of those will be dwarven. In exchange for this the dwarven leaders wil submit themselves to the same court and offcourse if they gave themselves up willingly they will be shown lentient. 

In exchange for a peaceful solution of this rebelion and release of the hostages. There will be given food for the hungry and a recommendation of this commision to the govenment of Farseer to deliver more race equal benefits laws and the forming of a commitee of equal racial opertunities. Also a sum of 10000 goldpieces wil be given to repair and renovate the neighbourhood.

For judges i would like to see a judge from house leo. As they have a reputation of seeking justice, a suitable neutral dwarf, as reprentative for the dwarves and a person from Corona Austrina as a symbol of the people of farnese and it`s new democratie.

Any comments?


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 20, 2005)

"I think there's little question of what we're going to offer the dwarfs, though I don't think 10,000 gold is within our means,"  notes the Deacon.  "The question is are we to denounce Lukar publically, as I intended, or privately, as Mr. Quinn suggests."  He glances around at his fellow commitee members.  "Once again, I think this comes to a vote.  And before we do--may I take a moment for a brief prayer?"

Assuming there is no overwhelming negative response, Fevre makes a circle with his hands, then clasps them together.   "Oh, my mighty Orr, All-Encomposing-All, Lord of Lords, Prince of Princes--we ask You to guide our decision.  May it be made with wisdom, and enlightenment.  May it help us win these dwarfs back to the path of Your righteousness and discipline, from which they have strayed.  And may it lead us to triumph over our enemies, the heathen nation of Kalur, which credits not Your Divine Will and Nature, but worships barbarous gods of cruelty.  For only in you, Orr, are we complete, and it is from you, shining above, that all good things come down to us, undeserving mortals and sinners that we are."   He unclasps his hands, and makes the circle over the group.  "Amen."

Anguis looks the group over.  "Well, I feel you know where I stand, and where Mr. Quinn stands.  The question is, where do you stand?"


----------



## Twinswords (Sep 20, 2005)

I rather do this pubicly in a courtroom. Because if they agreed he will be put into custody and we can have good investigation and present the evidence. Because it would look bad if we decided to accuse an innocent. And that would really strenghten their cause.
Of course we can always mention this in public but don`t call any names.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 20, 2005)

"So your plan, Sarrom, is to stave off acting against someone who shows every sign of not wishing to come to an acceptable deal with us, until he comes to an acceptable deal with us."   The Deacon sighs.  "Brilliant.  Why do we not simply hand ourselves over to Kalur, along with the North, and whatever else they want?"


----------



## Ringmereth (Sep 21, 2005)

"I stand with Deacon Fevre," Seguith announces. "Our plan relies on catching Lukar off-guard before those he claims to represent. If his true loyalties lie with his fellows, he will be willing to submit to the will of the courts for the good of his people. If he is a traitorous instigator of rebellion, he will hesitate and haggle; showing his lack of concern for the dwarves of Tarsur. But if we do this behind closed doors, his people will see only our settlement, and not any evidence of his treachery. We must conduct this meeting before the people."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 21, 2005)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> "I stand with Deacon Fevre," Seguith announces. "Our plan relies on catching Lukar off-guard before those he claims to represent. If his true loyalties lie with his fellows, he will be willing to submit to the will of the courts for the good of his people. If he is a traitorous instigator of rebellion, he will hesitate and haggle; showing his lack of concern for the dwarves of Tarsur. But if we do this behind closed doors, his people will see only our settlement, and not any evidence of his treachery. We must conduct this meeting before the people."



Smiling warmly to Seguith "I agree also, yet again I bow to the wisdom of Orr in this" Julius then makes the circle of Orr with his right hand.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 21, 2005)

Quinn, nods in agreement when Sarrom discusses the overall plan, but says "I agree with the deacon on that point." when Sarrom mentions 'I rather do this pubicly in a courtroom.....'


----------



## Twinswords (Sep 21, 2005)

What if Lukarn says: Proof it. Proof that i am the traitor. Which we can`t do at this moment. Because we don`t have a solid piece of evidence agianst him personally. We only have a vague report that there maybe is a spy and our own opinions. If we are to do this we need stronger proof.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 21, 2005)

Twinswords said:
			
		

> What if Lukarn says: Proof it. Proof that i am the traitor. Which we can`t do at this moment. Because we don`t have a solid piece of evidence agianst him personally. We only have a vague report that there maybe is a spy and our own opinions. If we are to do this we need stronger proof.




Nodding his head like a bobble head doll, "And that is why I say do it privately.  In public to defend his honor, he would have to deny it and ask for proof to save face."


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 21, 2005)

"When he has said it, he will also have again rejected a peace offer that gives his followers all that they desire, and probably done so to publicly save his skin," notes the Deacon.  "I think that will cause his fellow dwarfs to question his motives.  At that moment, we must play upon their emotions, make ourselves be seen as their true friend and Lukar to be seen as their hidden enemy."  He waves his hand.  "I do not deny there's a risk involved Sarrom--but with the situation as it is, we must gamble, or we will lose all. I hope to make our sincerity so obvious, our case so eloquent, the dwarfs will listen to us.  But once again, it is a gamble. And if Lukar surprises me by _accepting_ our offer, then we can do as you say, bring the matter up in a courtroom.  But I suspect he won't.  We've surprised him, I think by taking a position of principled strength.  He was expected either high-handed demands, or craven boot-licking.  The second would have been to his liking, the first would have let him play the hero.  But to what we have done, he can only squirm and reject fair deals while attempting to convince his followers that he is being wise."  Anguis shakes his head, smiling.  "That poor man.  We've really put him in a bad spot..."


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 21, 2005)

Twinswords said:
			
		

> Well this was my proposal. Why not keep this.
> 
> The captain and other misbehaving miscreants will be arrested and put on trail. There will be 3 judges. And atleast one of those will be dwarven. In exchange for this the dwarven leaders wil submit themselves to the same court and offcourse if they gave themselves up willingly they will be shown lentient.
> 
> ...




"I have no objections, except a reminder that 5000 gold is all the money we have at our immediate disposal. If we wish to offer them more we will either have to take it out of our own pockets or petition the Council for additional funds. But I don't think either option is advisable."
"As for the composition of the court, your suggestion is as good a choice as any. House Leo, representing the conservative interests of Farnese. House Corona, representing the populous. And a suitably neutral Dwarf, to lend the court a greater sense of legitimacy in the eyes of the dwarven population. Yes, it does seem fairly balanced, without being encumbered with too many voices all clamouring to be heard."




			
				Rhialto said:
			
		

> . "The question is are we to denounce Lukar publically, as I intended, or privately, as Mr. Quinn suggests."  He glances around at his fellow commitee members.  "Once again, I think this comes to a vote.  And before we do--may I take a moment for a brief prayer?"




Alessa bows her head, observing the forms of the prayer while her mind dwells on other matters. When the ritual is finished she speaks.

"Personally, I would feel safer if the negotiations were conducted under the sun. It is not impossible that the Dwarves would attempt to take more valuable hostages if we gave them the opportunity. We can not know how much influence Lukarn has on his people, and he might grow desperate enough if we continue to put pressure on him."

"It also seems clear to me that, though we have to be able to offer concrete evidence if we are to convict him of treason in a court, we do not need more than what we already know to sow the seeds of doubt amongst his followers. Even the suspicion might be enough for many of them to take the easy way out while at the same time allowing them to save face and keep a notion of personal honour. Most of them surely only need the flimsiest excuse to return to their homes and families, and our offered compensation will allow them to rebuild their lives."



			
				Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Nodding his head like a bobble head doll, "And that is why I say do it privately.  In public to defend his honor, he would have to deny it and ask for proof to save face."




"As he would do in private. But in public he would have less room to maneuver, fewer options to make that wouldn't confirm our accusations to his followers. Even if most of them continue to believe in him it would still divide and weaken the rebellion."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 21, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> "...we must gamble, or we will lose all...it is a gamble...."




"Deacon I never realized you where such a gambler, but I see your cunning ways have pushed the dice into your favor, I will accept a public meeting, but who do you gamble on to speak with a golden tongue to the dwarves?"


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 21, 2005)

Deacon Fevre's eyes switch to his cousin.  "I think that is a position for our chairwoman."  His fingers idly tap against the wall.  "As for my gambling habits, Mr. Quinn, for we poor mortals, deprived of the omniscience of Orr, all life is a gamble, I'm afraid."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 21, 2005)

Looking around at the assembled group "Then it is agreed that we will offer to meet Lukar in the public arena, there his treachery will be made manifest to all"

_This isn't turning exactly how I hoped, but if there truely are Kalurian agents at work here, I know they accept these negotiations without putting up a fight_


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 22, 2005)

Quinn looks at the deacon, "I believe that is our fundamental difference.  Life is a cherishable gift from the gods not a gamble."

OOC: I will be offline from tonight till monday.  Please use Quinn as you see fit.  Rhialto, please use my PC to argue with as the game progresses on the weekend.


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 22, 2005)

"I thank you for your continued confidence." Alessa smiles at her cousin. "Let me also make a suggestion for an answering letter,"

"
Dear Gentlemen,

I am pleased to inform you that the Committe has arrived at a united stance redarding the current situation. Sadly, we must refuse your offer for closed negotiations. We feel that our talks should be conducted before the eyes of the public, at the location previously used, so that history can accurately judge our words and actions.
We welcome a release of hostages and the surrender of your followers into our custody. Yet we would prefer that any women and children held hostage be released before the soldiers are, so that those most innocent shall suffer the least.

Alessa Siladre, Chairwoman of the Committe
"

ooc: Does the last sentence work gramatically? Its intended to be a bit convoluted, like most diplo-speak, but I hope it's still readable.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 22, 2005)

"Looks Good!"


----------



## Twinswords (Sep 22, 2005)

Btw as we arrive under a white flag, we cannot arrest Lukarn or else this would be a polical disaster. So what are we going to do.


----------



## Timothy (Sep 22, 2005)

OOC: Since you allready agreed on the course of action through a vote, I'll take it ALessa's letter isn't changed before she sends it.

IC:

A messenger comes back soon after you send your own messenger. This is the message you receive. Written in a rough hand.

_Perfect, perfect. I will meet you outside the barracks once more. e have not taken any women or children hostage, we are no monsters. One Soldier will be released.

Lukar._


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 22, 2005)

"An excellent message.  It manages to make our points in a manner that seems conciliatory."   The Deacon smiles.  "Let's see if he accepts our offers."


----------



## Ringmereth (Sep 23, 2005)

Seguith takes the letter from the messenger, showing it to the chairwoman and the rest of the comittee. He examines the writing carefully, stares into nothingness for a moment and then sets it down upon the table, satisfied. "Exemplary. I believe our preparations are complete; nothing remains for us but to await this fateful meeting," he comments.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 23, 2005)

There business finished, Deacon Fevre turns to Quinn.  "Regarding your earlier remarks on religion--if you ever wish to discuss theology with me, I would be pleased to have such a talk.  Though I do have to ask, Quinn--have you left the faith of our fathers?  For there is only one god, Orr, the All-Powerful."  Anguis's eyebrow arches quizzacly at this last part.  He shakes his head.  "Ahh, well.  'Tis none of my business..."


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 23, 2005)

Twinswords said:
			
		

> Btw as we arrive under a white flag, we cannot arrest Lukarn or else this would be a polical disaster. So what are we going to do.




"If we manage the situation well, and Orr favours our cause, Lukarn will be arrested by his own followers."

"But for now there is nothing more to be done, but rest and prepare. I will take a ride around the local countryside, any of you are welcome to join me if you wish. If not, I bid you a good day."
Alessa turns and walks gracefully out of the building.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 23, 2005)

"I think I will go with you, cousin,"  notes Anguis, rising to his feet.  "It would be dangerous for any of us to travel alone, especially our chairwomen."


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 24, 2005)

A few minutes later:

Alessa rides her borrowed horse next to Anguis', admiring the view of the plains and forests surrounding them in silence before stopping on a height overlooking the river and Kalur on the other side.

Anguis:
[sblock]
"Soon armies of dwarves and men may be clashing there," she nods towards the river. "The pure, clear waters tainted with the blood of countless soldiers. River-crossings are never easy when there's hostile troops on the other side. If war is unavoidable then perhaps our armies should secure the crossings before the enemy can mobilise to defend them..." She sighs.
 "But can we even be certain Kalur is our true enemy? Perhaps it is Taurus who is leading us to war, with falsified evidence against an innocent people? A war would unite the nation behind them, the fruits of the revolution would wither and die in nationalist fervour and the power of our houses would decline, unless we can seize the initiative. Either way, there will be much suffering in the times ahead. A Catharsis, consuming some and purifying others..." She speaks wistfully, before growing silent once again. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 24, 2005)

Nepthys:

[sblock] "Alessa, my dear, thoughts of dying have ever lead men closer to the church, and warfare has ever provided opportunities for our kinsmen to take advantage of."   The Deacon shrugs.  "Taurus will only regain what it lost if we let it, and as a Northerner myself--Kalur deserves to be conquered."  He smiles slightly.  "The Power Below should be glad--we've given them something to beat the drums for, and a new enemy to rail against."[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 24, 2005)

Rhialto:
[sblock]
"Yes, perhaps it is all for the best. Better to end it all in one desicive blow..."
[/sblock]


----------



## Ringmereth (Sep 24, 2005)

"I wish you a safe tour; I have other buisness to attend to presently. Perhaps we might ride together under more tranquil circumstances," replies Seguith to the chairwoman's invitation. He says his goodbyes to the committee and leaves, his cloak billowing in the wind as he steps outside and turns down the street.

DM:
[sblock]Seguith walks around town, observing the everyday happenings in an unhurried fashion. He slowly makes his way towards the dwarven ghetto, unobtrusively surveying the area for any evidence of the explosions he was told to investigate.[/sblock]


----------



## Timothy (Sep 24, 2005)

Alessa & Anguis

[sblock]Things like your conversation make this game great. I translated it into two sentences.
"Soon, tens of thousands of people are going to die because of us"
"Ah well, we'll be better off from it"

   [/sblock]

Sequith

[sblock]You cannot see any evidence of explosions from behind the barricades. You're sure you would see more inside the barricades. How are you going to get there?[/sblock]

Twinswords

[sblock]Jij wou nog wat meer gaan onderzoeken? post dat dan hier, dan ga ik er mee aan de slag.[/sblock]


----------



## Ringmereth (Sep 24, 2005)

DM: 
[sblock]Seguith analyzes the barrier, looking for a spot he could slip through unnoticed with the aid of magical invisibility. If no reasonably safe methods of entry present themselves, he returns to town and unobtrusively seeks out a witness of the rebellion.[/sblock]


----------



## Timothy (Sep 25, 2005)

Sequith

[sblock]You look at the barriers on the road and see it is nigh impossible to get over there. The demolished housing however is easily accesible. You choose an easy path over the ruins. normally you would be spotted immediatly, but with your invisibility you should be able to get to the other site. However, while you are moving some stones shift a bit. You freeze and look at the dwarf standing on a lookout...

He hasn't noticed. With a sigh you move on, reaching the inside with your heart pumping, but undiscovered and unscathed.[/sblock]


----------



## Ringmereth (Sep 25, 2005)

DM: 
[sblock]Relieved at his apparent success, Seguith steps, silently as he can, into the interior of the barricades. He looks around, both for anyone on partrol or lookout inside, and the remains of any explosions, always carefully checking his path to avoid making noise again.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 26, 2005)

Timothy said:
			
		

> Alessa & Anguis
> 
> [sblock]Things like your conversation make this game great. I translated it into two sentences.
> "Soon, tens of thousands of people are going to die because of us"
> ...




Timothy:

[sblock]OOC:  Well, I did figure it was time to make you recall the Evil part of Anguis's Lawful Evil alignment.  Plus, Deacon Fevre thinks dying for Orr and Country is a pretty way to go, so it's not like he's a hypocrite about it...[/sblock]


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 27, 2005)

Quinn sits down and mulls over the past conversations...._I wonder if we are on the correct course or have we been manuipulated_?


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 29, 2005)

Alessa looks out over the river for a while longer, before turning her horse back to town. "...But I still can't help worrying about the future. There's so much at stake.", she says, half to herself.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 29, 2005)

Fevre nods.  "As well you should."  He shakes his head.  "Once our nation stood like a sculpture, all the parts in balance. Each House had its place in the design, and each fulfilled its role in that place. And then the revolution came, and knocked all askew.  Now we totter precariously, jangling harshly against each other, as our enemies seek to knock us into splinters..."  He glances at the river.  "I fear for us, cousin.  I fear for my nation."


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 30, 2005)

_As we all should..._

She rides back in silence, taking note of the surrounding countryside.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 30, 2005)

Anguis Fevre follows her back, watching her pensively.  While he is outwardly pleasant, his thoughts trace more devious routes.

_You frighten me, Alessa--you offer everything and give nothing, to no cause. I'd admire the caution and skill with which you do it--but I cannot support a windvane.  Where do you stand, cousin?  Who are you fighting for, besides House Serpens?  Are you with me--or against me?_


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 30, 2005)

Quinn writes a letter.

[sblock]Mira,

Alll is well.  We seem to have everything under control, but a last minute missive leads one to believe that the Dwarven leader is an agent and he is using the Dwarven people for his own gain.

Q[/sblock]


----------



## Rhialto (Oct 1, 2005)

Anguis writes a message to Bishop Scrope.

[sblock]_To Ganelon Scrope, Bishop and Provost-Marshal of Gardur, Herald of Orr, and Guardian of the Faith,

I write to you in a white heat, my lord.  The hand of Kalur is at work in Tarsur, and we move against it.  I must ask you to use your formidable skills in the faith to notify Prelate Justain, who you have left in Gardur as your replacement as you pursue your cause with the Archbishop, as quickly as possible.  Gardur must be prepared against Kalurian invasion.  The city must be armed.

Your obediant servant,
Anguis Fevre,
Deacon of the Church, Secretary to the Bishop_[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Oct 1, 2005)

Alessa write a letter: 
[sblock]
To, lady Thoria Eveningdew.
"
The negotiations have entered a critical state. An incident may be engineered by outside interests to move them in a new direction.

Alessa
"
[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Oct 9, 2005)

Alessa doesn't sleep well that night, the candle in her room is not blown out until the morning comes.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 11, 2005)

Quinn, finishes his letter and after sealing it goes to bed.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 17, 2005)

OOC:

Hi all. I am sorry you haven't heard from me in a while. My workload caught up with me. I have been working a full time job and a part-time job next to all my social contacts and a few courses I'm still following at my university. The scarce free time I have is taken up by more relaxing business that do not require planning and continueity (like DM'ing and playing on the boards). 

I haven't been able to get myself to write a goodbye-note, becuase I was hoping that things would calm down and I could continue where I left off. Even when I became aware things probably wouldn't calm down, I couldn't get myself to admit I had to quit the boards.

Now after several weeks of feeling guilty about not letting everybody know what was going on, I decided I had to write this note to all the people I was playing with.

So, I'm going away from the boards for at least a couple of months and probably a year orso. After that, I will no longer be the chairman of the cultural board at my university and I'll have more free time again. maybe I'll be checking in now and again and lurk a bit. 

I'd like to say one thing to all of you. A Game of Politics is what got me back on the boards after I left in 2003. It has been everything I imagined it too be and more. I have enjoyed your posts and your scheming very very much. You hade me lying and the ground with laughter and you challenged my creativeness on many occasions. The spoilers you wrote, the email yousent me and the chats I have had all give this game a wonderful depth I have never seen before on a PbP board. I hope you enjoyed this game as much as I did and think back fondly on it.

So I bid you all farewell. Maybe we'll see eachother in the future.

Timothy.


----------



## Nephtys (Oct 18, 2005)

ooc:

Farewell Timothy, and thanks for making this one of the best games I have played. It has been fun. Don't feel bad about leaving, I've never seen an on-line game played on until its natural end, and this game has gone on for longer than most. Good luck with your studies, have fun. Farewell.


----------



## Rhialto (Oct 18, 2005)

It's been fun, Timothy.

...

Also, for any looking to fill the sudden gap in their lives, I'm looking for about three players in my Tur An Tiel campaigns...


----------



## Nephtys (Oct 18, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Also, for any looking to fill the sudden gap in their lives, I'm looking for about three players in my Tur An Tiel campaigns...




I can't find the threads, could you post a link?


----------



## Rhialto (Oct 18, 2005)

Here are the...

The 'On the Town' thread.

'In the Woods' thread.

The OOC thread.

My 'Tur An Tiel' thread.


----------

